# Авиация > Холодная война >  Война в корее

## Anonymous

Интересует информация о полетах советских самолетов-разведчиков ТУ-4 во время Корейской войны

----------


## Anonymous

Привет!
А есть фотки? Летные книжки?
И вообще напиши конкретнее чего хочешь от статьи...

С уважением Михаил

----------


## Anonymous

Ув.Михаил! Фотки у меня есть,летная книжка тоже скорее всего есть (где нибудь в архиве штаба ВВС).От статьи я хочу узнать как можно больше об участии советской разведовательной авиации в той войне,В идеале - кем был обстрелян тот Ту-4(постараюсь узнать более-менее точную дату вылета).Спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

> летная книжка тоже скорее всего есть (где нибудь в архиве штаба ВВС).


Летные книжки уничтожаются после расформирования эскадрилии,полка и т.д.,из информации о подразделениях ,в архивах сохраняется лишь так называемый полковой журнал,вот его Вы найти может и сможете,но надо найти тот архив(в который впоследствии поступила информация о предмете Вашего поиска),например архив куда поступил полковой журнал 967ОДРАП(Североморск-1,Мурманская обл.),находиться в Гатчине,Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Anonymous

Приветствую Bofors !
Если твой дед получил ранение во-время одного из разведывательных полётов, то это должно быть отмечено в его медицинской карте и тогда можно узнать дату ранения.
- Сомневаюсь, что в данное время можно получить доступ к документам в ЦАМО по полётам Ту-4 в небе Кореи - скорее всего это были секретные полёты и гриф секретности с действиями этих Ту-4 ещё не снят, так что эта тайна ещё долго будет неизвестна для иследователей этой войны!
- Лучше попробовать найти однополчан Вашего деда, пока возможно ещё кто-то из них жив и попробовать узнать от них подробности этих полётов. Вам как родственнику Вашего деда они возможно и расскажут что-то по этим полётам, другим врят-ли, т.к. давали подписку о неразглашении.

----------


## aziat

> Приветствую Bofors !
> Если твой дед получил ранение во-время одного из разведывательных полётов, то это должно быть отмечено в его медицинской карте и тогда можно узнать дату ранения.
> - Сомневаюсь, что в данное время можно получить доступ к документам в ЦАМО по полётам Ту-4 в небе Кореи - скорее всего это были секретные полёты и гриф секретности с действиями этих Ту-4 ещё не снят, так что эта тайна ещё долго будет неизвестна для иследователей этой войны!
> - Лучше попробовать найти однополчан Вашего деда, пока возможно ещё кто-то из них жив и попробовать узнать от них подробности этих полётов. Вам как родственнику Вашего деда они возможно и расскажут что-то по этим полётам, другим врят-ли, т.к. давали подписку о неразглашении.


Уважаемый, Anonymous 
Guest!
 Так что, удалось что-то узнать про деда? Может-быть всё же расскажете более подробнее о том что случилось с Вашим дедом тогда в небе Кореи? Я так понял, что его уже нет в живых, так зачем теперь скрывать его Ф.И.О., тем более что уже столько лет прошло, да и участие в корейской войне наших авиачастей уже не тайна? 
Если не хотите чтобы знали о Вашем деде, то хоть укажите № в/ч в которой он служил, дату когда он был ранен (ранение от огня вражеского самолёта или от огня ЗА), чтобы хотя бы можно было поискать либо ветеранов этого полка, либо родственников тех, кто летал вместе с Вашим дедом? А так, только спрашивая, летали там Ту-4 или нет, Вы врят ли что узнаете больше того, что Вы сами знаете?!
Если я скажу, что  - летали, то ведь Вам от этого мало толку, Вы захотите узнать больше и подробнее, но если самому ничего не говорить и не помогать узнать большее, то так эта ветка с Вашим вопросом и останется без ответа (тупиковой), что подтверждает последняя дата сообщения по Вашему вопросу. 
Может-быть больше поведаете о Вашем деде, чтобы можно было найти недостающие страницы этой истории с Вашим дедом?

----------


## Надежда

Помогите!!!!
Нужна электронная почта Игоря Сеидова автора книга "Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи"
Мой дед Чумаченко Михаил Иванович воевал в Корее.

----------


## Nazar

> Помогите!!!!
> Нужна электронная почта Игоря Сеидова автора книга "Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи"
> Мой дед Чумаченко Михаил Иванович воевал в Корее.


Ну собственно GOOGLE Вам в помощь
http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&ne...&aqi=&aql=&oq=

----------


## Надежда

> Ну собственно GOOGLE Вам в помощь
> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&ne...&aqi=&aql=&oq=


Спасибо за отклик! 
Но, мне нужна не книга ,а электронный адрес автора.

----------


## Mig

> Нужна электронная почта Игоря Сеидова автора книга "Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи".


Сейдов Игорь: siah@yandex.ru

----------


## Надежда

> Сейдов Игорь: siah@yandex.ru


Спасибо Mig! 
Я даже не ожидала, что так легко и быстро найду искомое!

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за отклик! 
> Но, мне нужна не книга ,а электронный адрес автора.


Прошу прощения, невнимательно прочитал  :Frown:

----------


## Надежда

> Помогите!!!!
> Нужна электронная почта Игоря Сеидова автора книга "Красные дьяволы в небе Кореи"
> Мой дед Чумаченко Михаил Иванович воевал в Корее.


Огромное спасибо всем кто отозвался и помог мне найти эл.почту игоря!!

----------


## Надежда

> Прошу прощения, невнимательно прочитал


И тем не менее, Вы откликнули и это приятно, спасибо!
А извиняться не за что, человеческий фактор еще никто не отменял)))

----------


## Надежда

> Огромное спасибо всем кто отозвался и помог мне найти эл.почту игоря!!


Нашла отклик по первому своему вопросу, надеюсь, что и по второму все выйдет так успешно..

Мой дед, Чумаченко Михаил Иванович воевал в С.Корее 216 ИАД, 878 ИАП где и погиб в 1952 году 15 сентября. Может есть здесь сослуживцы ? Любая информация для меня бесценна и интересна!

----------


## Mig

> Спасибо Mig! 
> Я даже не ожидала, что так легко и быстро найду искомое!


Всегда пожалуйста! Ведь самое главное оказаться в нужное время в нужном месте :Smile:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Нашла отклик по первому своему вопросу, надеюсь, что и по второму все выйдет так успешно..
> 
> Мой дед, Чумаченко Михаил Иванович воевал в С.Корее 216 ИАД, 878 ИАП где и погиб в 1952 году 15 сентября. Может есть здесь сослуживцы ? Любая информация для меня бесценна и интересна!


Надежда, а какая информация Вас интересует? Любая - это не очень конкретно. Трудно искать. Может перечислите, что Вас интересует в первую очередь?

----------


## Надежда

> Надежда, а какая информация Вас интересует? Любая - это не очень конкретно. Трудно искать. Может перечислите, что Вас интересует в первую очередь?



Уважаемый Леонид!
Где воевал , погиб и т.д. такого рода информация меня не интересует, так как, знаю. Мне очень хотелось бы узнать побольше о нем, как о человеке, личности, какой он был я знаю немного по рассказам бабушки, но мне бы хотелось узнать о нем больше, а бабушки нет в живых уже...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Уважаемый Леонид!
> Где воевал , погиб и т.д. такого рода информация меня не интересует, так как, знаю. Мне очень хотелось бы узнать побольше о нем, как о человеке, личности, какой он был я знаю немного по рассказам бабушки, но мне бы хотелось узнать о нем больше, а бабушки нет в живых уже...


В таком случае, к сожалению, вряд ли смогу помочь. Некоторые архивные материалы по 878 ИАП у меня есть, но там как раз то, что Вас не интересует. На счет сослуживцев тоже помочь теперь уже не смогу - те, кого знал, к сожалению, ушли... Попробуйте связаться с Игорем Сеидовым, может он подскажет, кто из однополчан Вашего деда ещё жив. Почта его у Вас есть.

----------


## Надежда

> В таком случае, к сожалению, вряд ли смогу помочь. Некоторые архивные материалы по 878 ИАП у меня есть, но там как раз то, что Вас не интересует. На счет сослуживцев тоже помочь теперь уже не смогу - те, кого знал, к сожалению, ушли... Попробуйте связаться с Игорем Сеидовым, может он подскажет, кто из однополчан Вашего деда ещё жив. Почта его у Вас есть.


Леонид,еще раз огромное спасибо за отклик!
Касаемо Игоря Сейдова, с помощью Вас и остальных участников данного сайта (Всем огромная благодарность!) у меня есть возможность поддерживать с Игорем связь. 
С уважением и признательностью!

----------


## Вован22

3 апреля, Ф-86 обеспечивали действия разведчиков RF-80.
Деятельность которых усилилась начиная со 2 числа, по мере улучшения погоды.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> 3 апреля, Ф-86 обеспечивали действия разведчиков RF-80.
> Деятельность которых усилилась начиная со 2 числа, по мере улучшения погоды.


Так может "пара Ф-84" и была на самом деле парой RF-80. Меня в этом бою всегда мучил вопрос: " а был ли мальчик...", то есть, были ли вообще 2 Ф-84? 
Мне теперь представляется, что наши "клюнули" на пару разведчиков, но попали под удар Сейбров, которые и сбили МиГ-15 Никитченко.




> 11 июля американские летчики записали сбитыми два МиГа. Nelson Milton E - В этот день был ведущим звена, Gibson Ralph D- ведущий пары.


Есть описания этих атак? Ну хоть какое-то? Если есть, то я дам наши описания, и попытаемся их сравнить.




> Проясните один момент по бою 8 июля 51 года.
> Интересует списали МиГ Митусова А.И. или его восстановили.?


У меня два описания этого боя, но они оба короткие, без подробностей атак по МиГам. В итогах констатируется факт потери двух самолетов. Больше безвозвратных потерь не было точно, а вот на счет поврежденных самолетов не скажу. Тут вопрос к *Leonid Krylov*. У меня вообще нет сведений о летчике Митусове А.И. в 523-м и 17-м полках.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Я так же не думаю, что всё будет столь критично, как полагает уважаемый Виталий.
> С нашей стороны у Вас, Виталий и у уважаемых Леонида и Юрия есть подробные описания боёв. В подавляющем большинстве этого достаточно. Без наземных частей даже. По американцам - есть у вована22.


Так вы предлагаете обсудить только итоги воздушных боев? Это у нас действительно получится, но на сколько эти выводы будут отражать общие итоги боевых действий, как наших летчиков, так и американцев. Сбитые самолеты и для нас и для противника не являлись главной целью, а были лишь приятным дополнением, максимум – вспомогательной задачей, и не более того.

Для летчиков 64 ИАК главной целью было прикрытие определенных районов Северной Кореи и Китая, для летчиков 4 АК – защита от МиГов своих ударных и разведывательных самолетов, у истребителей-бомбардировщиков и бомбардировщиков – уничтожение определенных наземных целей, и т.д. Если при этом сбивались вражеские самолеты, то хорошо, а нет, так нет. Если советские летчики сбивали вражеские самолеты, но не могли сорвать бомбоштурмовой удар, то в документах им на это пеняли. Думаю, у американцев было также.

Определить сейчас, насколько были выполнены главные задачи, мы, на мой взгляд, не в состоянии. Допустим, Вован22 даст документ по количеству бомбоштурмовых ударов за какой-то месяц. Там мы прочитаем, что все, или практически все, удары были успешными – цели поражены, а потерь нет, или они минимальны. Ставим жирный минус 64 ИАК. Но тут Леонид выложит нашу статистику за этот же месяц, и мы увидим обратную картину – большинство налетов было отбито МиГами корпуса с большими потерями для врага. Что тогда мы будем делать? По воздушным потерям мы определимся, а что мы сможем сказать по наземным потерям? А, между тем, именно помощь наземным воинским частям и экономическим центрам и является главной целью действий авиации обеих сторон. Тут нам будут нужны северокорейские и китайские источники. Причем источники должны быть полными, а не отрывочными, чтобы воссоздать всю картину. Есть ли они у нас? У меня нет точно.

Даже отдельные вылеты мы вряд ли сможет точно оценить. В американских документах мы прочтем, что группа истребителей-бомбардировщиков под прикрытием Сейбров нанесла успешный удар по намеченной цели и без потерь вернулась на базу. Нападение МиГов было отражено с потерями для противника. А в наших документах мы прочитаем, что штурмовой удар был сорван, штурмовики бежали, оставив на земле догорающие останки сбитых самолетов… Как мы определим правду? По сбитым самолетам еще разберемся, а по наземным целям не получится.

----------


## Вован22

1.Капитан Митусов А.И.-523иап
2. Подробное описание боя и сбитие двух самолетов с американской стороны на 8 июля есть.
3 На 11 июля есть описание по действиям Нельсона.
Описание по Гибсону постараюсь найти. Не уверен правда, что по этому бою.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> 1.Капитан Митусов А.И.-523иап
> 2. Подробное описание боя и сбитие двух самолетов с американской стороны на 8 июля есть.


По этим пунктам я не помошник. Может есть данные у Леонида?




> 3 На 11 июля есть описание по действиям Нельсона. Описание по Гибсону постараюсь найти. Не уверен правда, что по этому бою.


Даю отрывок из описания воздушного боя 176 ГИАП 11.07.1951: «… Находясь на высоте 9000-10000 м, в 9.38 в районе Сяренкан часть всретила до 35 Ф-86, которые находились на 3000 м ниже наших истребителей и следовали на попутных курсах. …группа Вишнякова произвела правый разворот со снижением в сторону 4 Ф-86. В момент сближения группу Вишнякова сверху сзади пытались атаковать 6 Ф-86, вследствии чего наши истребители прекратили сближение с 4 Ф-86 и резким разворотом вправо начали набирать высоту. В момент правого разворота ведомая пара Гончарова левым разворотом вышла из строя группы и продолжила преследование 4 Ф-86. Сблизившись с истребителями противника на дистанцию 700-600 м, пара Гончарова атаковала их справа сзади под R-2/4. Огонь вели оба, в результате чего Гончаров наблюдал, что Ф-86, атакованный Образцовым, резко развернулся вправо и перешел в беспорядочное падение. Из атаки пара Гончарова вышла левым боевым разворотом и в это время ведущий заметил справа сзади 3 Ф-86, которые начали заходить в хвост Образцову. В момент выхода на прямую истребители противника сблизились с Образцовым на дистанцию до 400 м и атаковали его сзади снизу под R-1/4, в результате чего Гончаров наблюдал, что самолет его ведомого перешел в левый разворот и начал снижаться. Дальнейшие действия Образцова Гончаров не наблюдал, так как сам был атакован этими же истребителями сзади справа под R-2/4. Из-под атаки истребителей противника Гончаров вышел резким набором высоты, после чего ушел в район сбора…»
Больше, судя по описанию боя, летчики 176 ГИАП обстрелу со стороны Сейбров не подвергались, как не подвергались обстрелу и летчики 196-го полка (за исключением Пепеляева). Ларионов, напомню, остался один. Стало быть, нужно найти у американцев описание результативных атак по отделившейся паре МиГов (Гончаров-Образцов) и одиночному МиГ-15 Ларионова.

----------


## Док_М

Добрый день, коллеги.

Складывается впечатление, что дискуссия приняла хаотический характер и сейчас в принципе неуправляема. Я, по крайней мере, потерял нить.
Мы все говорили о многих целях, но не перешли ни к одной.

Предлагаю всё же сосредоточиться на чём-нибудь одном, иначе "воз"будет "и ныне там".

Как вариант, предлагаю, раз уж так сложилось, вести 2 темы:

- Потери 64-го ИАК (Но последовательно)
- Потери "сейбров".

Я бы хотел начать с последнего.
В связи с чем у меня вопрос к уважаемому *вовану22*:

Вы сказали:



> *Вован-22, 16/11-11* : Рост в количественном отношении летного состава и самолетов Ф-86 В Корее соответственно проводимой ротации, ставит вопрос о качественном состоянии группировки летного состава на Ф-86 на протяжении войны..


 и т.д.

1) Не могли бы Вы привести источник?
2) Означает ли это все пополнения, включая переученные постепенно 51, 8 и 18-ые авиакрылья, а также эскадрилью ВВС ЮАР? 
3) Располагаете ли Вы конкретными документами по небоевому налёту F-86? 
4) Располагаете ли Вы документами по пополнениям ВВС ООН? 
5) Не готова ли у Вас сводная таблица по "сейбрам" за 1952 г?

Прошу Вас удовлетворить моё "любопытство".
С Уважением.

----------


## Вован22

По пунктам:
1. Статистический сборник
2. Ротация летчиков приведена на две даты для ВВС США, с учетом в том числе переученных  из указанных крыльев.
Для ВВС ЮАР отдельный раздел.
3. ДА
4. Есть данные на каждый месяц по количественному составу- по типам самолетов.
В том числе по боеготовым машинам.
5. Я уже писал, что не так быстро появиться таблица.

----------


## Вован22

В описании боя Нельсона сказано. что в его звене еще до Пхеньяна, из-за неисправности покинул строй ведомый второй пары.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, *вован22*.
Вы удовлетворили моё "любопытство".
Единственное пока уточнение. Оно по пункту "3":

Не имеет ли Вы ввиду, что небоевой налёт "сейбров" - это те 46 665 часов, что Вы указали 18.11.2011?

Прошу Вашего ответа.
А за "торопливость" с таблицей по "сейбрам" - приношу извинения. Материал просто весьма важный, согласитесь. Жду Вашего ответа.

Продолжая предложенный мною план так же попробую задать вопрос и по "второй ветви" дискуссии - потерям 64-го ИАК.
Здесь, разумеется, вопрос в первую очередь уважемым *Леониду Крылову и Юрию Тепсуркаеву и Виталию Набоке*, как авторам и безусловным обладателям основного фактического архивного материала.

Давайте попробуем последовательно "закрывать" пробелы.
Сбрасываю Вам для анализа таблицу по двум месяцам 1952 года для уточнения и коррекции.

С Уважением.

----------


## Док_М

Таблица. Надеюсь, удастся отправить..

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Давайте попробуем последовательно "закрывать" пробелы.
> Сбрасываю Вам для анализа таблицу по двум месяцам 1952 года для уточнения и коррекции.


Закрывать пробелы действительно нужно, но только давайте закроем, по крайней мере на данном форуме, пробелы по 1951 году. 
1. Напомню, что мы так и не решили истинную причину гибели 17 марта к-н Дубровина. По советской версии имело место столкновение МиГа с горой, по американской - МиГ-15 столкнулся с F-80.
2. Мы не решили, как погиб 11 июля  ст.лт.Ларионов. Наиболее вероятная причина - атака F-86, но пока описания атаки одиночного МиГа у нас нет. 
3. Мы не решили, как был потерян 17 января 1952 года МиГ-15бис м-р Крамаренко. Наиболее вероятная причина - атака F-86, но пока описания этой атаки нет. Возможно столкновение МиГа и Сейбра.

По представленной таблице сразу обнаруживается пробел. На сколько я знаю, первая потеря третьего состава 64 ИАК случилась 9 февраля, когда был сбит МиГ-15бис 16 ИАП ст.лт.Троицкого. Но давайте не будем торопиться, иначе потом просто запутаемся.

----------


## Док_М

Хорошо, Виталий, как скажете.
Но вот, например, по Дубровину - вопрос конкретно к *Леониду*, или *Юрию*. Я уже говорил. 
Ответ кроется в месте падения самолётов:

Если обломки перемешаны и лежат рядом - столкновение самолётов. 
Если обломки лежат отдельно на достаточно значимом удалении и в обломках МиГа Дубровина НЕТ обломков F-80 Говарда Лэндри, то, соответственно Дубровин Лэндри сбил, тот взорвался в воздухе, а МиГ Дубровина просто не успел "выйти" и столкнулся с землёй.

Пока же мы ждём ответа, я хочу предоставить краткую информацию о самом капитане Дубровине:

*Дубровин Василий Матвеевич*

_Родился в 1920 г. в д. Шалимово Колпянского района Орловской области. 
Участник ВОВ с января 1944 г. - командир звена 68-го ГИАП ( 5-я ГИАД, 11-й ИАК 3-я ВА), в сотаве 2-го, 3-го, 1-го Прибалтийских и 3-го Белорусского фронтов. 
Участвовал в боях при освобождении Паневежиса, Двинска, Риги, Клайпеды, многих других городов. 
Войну окончил лейтенантом.
Выполнил 98 б/в, провёл 12 воздушных боёв, в которых лично сбил 2 самолёта противника.
Затем ИАП В.М.Дубровина, был переброшен на восток. Здесь он принимал участие в боях против Квантунской армии Японии в должности командира звена 132-й отдельной раэ.

Во время войны в Корее - гв.капитан, замполит аэ 72 ГИАП (подп. Мухин Б.А.), 151 ГИАД (полк. Сапожников А.Я.).
Официально лично сбил 1 самолёт противника, но погиб в этом бою:

1) 17.03.1951 г. в сложных метеоусловиях (10-бальная облачность, нижняя кромка облаков 100-150 м, видимость 2-4 км), в 11.25 для прикрытия поезда «особой важности» на железной дороге Сончхон - Аньдун была поднята четверка МиГов 72-го ГИАП под командованием п/п-ка Бордуна. При подходе к станции Сейсен в 11.45  на высоте 350 м наши летчики обнаружили 4 Ф-80, которые выходили из облачности для атаки станции. Ведущая пара Шутинг Старов вклинилась в середину нашей группы. Ведомый второй пары ст.л-т Хоминич снизу-сзади открыл огонь, стреляя сначала по ведущему Ф-80, а затем по ведомому с дистанции 800—400 м. Американцы сразу же сбросили подвесные баки и с набором высоты и последующим снижением ушли между сопками. К-н Дубровин во время выхода вражеской группы из-за облаков левым разворотом ушел в облачность и пропал, не вернувшись на аэродром. Последние минуты жизни советского летчика удалось восстановить только после опроса местных жителей, наблюдавших за ходом воздушного боя с земли: за облаками наш летчик вступил в бой с превосходящими силами противника и сбил 1 Ф-80, который разорвался прямо в воздухе. Далее Дубровин начал преследовать другого «Шутинг Стара» и, увлекшись атакой, не успел вывести свой самолет из пикирования. МиГ-15 врезался в гору (цит. по книге В.Набока. "Советские лётчики...")
F-80 "Shooting Star" пилотировал 1-й лейтенант Ховард Дж.Лендри из 36-й аэ, погибший в этом бою.

Приказом Министра обороны СССР от 25.12.1951 г. кап. Дубровин В.М. навечно зачислен в списки 72 ГИАП.

Боевые награды (8): орденами БКЗ, Отечественной войны 1-й и 2-й ст. и др.

Похоронен в Китае, провинция Цзянсу, г. Нанкин._

----------


## Vitali Acote

*Док_М* спасибо за информацию по Дубровину. Подождем остальных участников ветки, возможно все же сможем расставить точки над "i". 

Кстати, я совсем забыл про гв.ст.лт. Евгения Стельмаха из 18 ГИАП. Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию с его гибелью у Леонида Крылова. Версий по этому поводу много, а по-сути, что там случилось на самом деле не ясно. Во-первых, не понятно, кто нанес МиГу роковые повреждения - Сейбры или стрелки с В-29, а, во-вторых, что же случилось на земле после катапультирования пилота.

----------


## Вован22

По Стельмаху на данном этапе, мы не сможем  прояснить ситуацию.
Дело в том, что в этот день и В-29 претендовали на два МиГа и Ф-86 заявили о двух сбитых.
Даже в том случае, когда на победы претендуют только Ф-86 и мы имеем описание  воздушного боя с обеих сторон и знаем летчиков кому официально заcчитаны победы, нельзя в ряде случаев говорить ,о том, что именно этот летчик сбил.
Поясню на примере:
21 сентября 52 года.
336 FIS(F-86Е) провел воздушный бой с МиГами 64ИАК.
Американцы засчитали трем летчикам 4 сбитых МиГа и одну победу засчитали как предположительную. 64 ИАК в этом бою с 336FIS потерял 2 самолета.
Когда американцам стали доступны материалы 64ИАК и они промоделировали этот бой, выяснилось, что летчик, которому засчитали победу как предположительную, действительно сбил МИГ-15.
И у меня набирается несколько таких случаев.

Кстати, когда американцы создавали свой Сборник боев В ЮВА, они привлекли к этому делу вычислительный центр.
Поэтому для того. чтобы прояснить ситуацию с тем или иным летчиком сбитым или погибшим при невыясненных обстоятельствах, *нужно иметь подробнейшие описания воздушного боя или схему боя противоборствующих сторон. А мы в большинстве случаев этого не имеем.*.

Для Док М
 небоевой налёт Ф-86 - 46 665 часов.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Даже в том случае, когда на победы претендуют только Ф-86 и мы имеем описание  воздушного боя с обеих сторон и знаем летчиков кому официально засчитаны победы, нельзя в ряде случаев говорить ,о том, что именно этот летчик сбил.


С этим нельзя не согласиться. Тем не менее, если у нас есть достаточно подробное описание воздушного боя с двух сторон, вероятность установления истинных причин гибели того или иного самолета может быть достаточно высока.



> По Стельмаху на данном этапе, мы не сможем  прояснить ситуацию.
> Дело в том, что в этот день и В-29 претендовали на два МиГа и Ф-86 заявили о двух сбитых.


Так давайте попробуем разобраться в этом бое, тем более что у нас была всего одна потеря. Описание боя у меня есть. Кроме того я прошу вас посмотреть все же описания боев 11 июля 1951 и 17 января 1952. Давайте закроем тему потерь 1 и 2 составов 64 ИАК.

----------


## Док_М

*Вован22*

Спасибо. 
Есть ли у Вас описания боевых действий авиации ООН за 1.11.1950 г? 
День, как известно, знаменательный - первое "выступление" пилотов 64-го ИАК.

----------


## Вован22

1. Описание есть
2. Потерь от первого "выступления" МиГов-американцы не понесли.

----------


## Док_М

Вован22.
Не могли бы Вы привести описание.
Интересно сравнить.

----------


## Вован22

Если кратко, то события того дня выглядели следующим образом.
1. *В первой половине дня*:
 Ф-80 нанесли удар по аэродрому Синыйчжу. Уничтожив один Як и повредив 6 других. От ЗА потеряли один Ф-80
Четверка Мустангов оказала помощь В-26 и "Москито" Т-6 и провела бой с Яками.
3. Прошел разведчик RF-80 и сфотографировал результаты удара по  аэродрому. Исходя из полученных данных было принято решение на повторный удар по аэродрому.

*Вторая половина дня.*
Т-6 запросил помощь в истребительном прикрытии. ПОдвергся атаке МиГа.
Из отчета летчика Т-6:
МиГ атаковал по кривой погони, открыл огонь с дистанции около 2000 ярдов выпустив три короткие очереди.
В это время, 4 Мустанга услышав призыв о помощи, пошли в указанный Т-6 район.
Прибыв туда, провели бой с МиГами. Потерь у четверки Мустангов нет.
16 Ф-80 посланные на повторный удар по аэродрому.
Были разделены на две группы.
Одна из групп состояла из 10 самолетов. Именно она и подверглась атаке.
Американцы в отчете указали, что подверглись атаке одиночного неопознанного реактивного самолета и стали выполнять оборонительное маневрирование.
Потерь у них не было.
И в завершении дня, РФ-80С прошел в районе аэродрома и сфотографировал его.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо.
Вы располагаете бортовым номером потерянного F-80?

И ещё - что Вы можете сказать о F-80C №49-1816, 49 ИБАГ

----------


## Вован22

49-1816 В известных мне источниках проходит потерянным в летном проишествии 30 октября  50года. 

Потерян над аэродромом Синыйчжу.-49-593

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо.

Однако, у меня небольшой вопрос - по данным каких источников борт F-80C №49-1816, 49 ИБАГ списан 30.10.1950 г?
Поясню - данный борт отсутствует как класс в таком источнике, как *KORWALD*, а в списке *Комиссии* по военнопленным проходит потерянным 01.11.1950 г., т.е. ровно через 2 суток после указанной Вами даты.

----------


## Вован22

По данным
 -Индивидуальной учетной карты самолета,
-Ежедневные отчеты 5AF по потерянным, поврежденным самолетам.

----------


## Док_М

Забавно...
Крайне своеобразно работала Официальная Государственная Комиссия, если позволяет себе столь вольное обращение с датами потери.

Ещё одно маленькое уточнение - Вы располагаете учётными картами всех самолётов, участвоваших в Корейской войне?

----------


## Вован22

К сожалению не всех, но стремлюсь к этому))).

----------


## Док_М

Желание крайне положительное. :-)

Но тогда вопрос - по каким типам у Вас есть эти карты? Или пока просто по конкретным бортам?

----------


## Вован22

Обладать всеми картами( или их копиями или выписками их них) на все типы( самолеты) не возможно.
Например, только Сейбров через Корею прошло около 700 самолетов.
Кроме того эти карты рассекречены, но доступны только для исследователей и в свободном доступе их нет. Да и рассекречены они сравнительно недавно.
Та информация, которой я обладаю, предоставлена в виде выписок( копий) из этих документов или сводных таблиц на конкретные борта или даты. 
БАза данных постепенно пополняется.

----------


## Привод

> Вован22
> А как относиться к такой информации?
> 
>                            ПОБОИЩЕ В СТРАНЕ УТРЕННЕЙ СВЕЖЕСТИ: 
>                                  Военно-промышленный курьер №29                  
> 
> 
>  ... «МиГи против «Сейбров» и «Сверхкрепостей» - самый известный в России сюжет Корейской войны. О нем написано очень много, поэтому нет смысла повторяться. Интересен вопрос о потерях. По первоначальным американским данным, «Сейбры» сбили 900 самолетов противника, включая 792 МиГа. Авиация же США потеряла в воздушных боях всего 78 истребителей F-86 и 16 бомбардировщиков В-29. Но по 
> последним данным, американцы признают потерю (по всем причинам, включая небоевые) 3 тысяч самолетов, в том числе 275 «Сейбров» и 107 В-29. При этом они претендуют на уничтожение 345 советских и 83 китайских МиГ-15.Согласно каноническим советским источникам истребители 64-го ИАК сбили 1106 вражеских самолетов. В это число входят 650 «Сейбров» и 69 «Сверхкрепостей». Наши потери составили 335 МиГ-15 и 120 пилотов. Зенитчики уничтожили 153 неприятельских машины, включая 35 истребителей F-86  и 7 бомбардировщиков В-29. Кроме того, обученные 
> ...


*alexvolf*
ЕМНИП, нормально относиться... диалектически. Так же как и к перехватам SR-71 авиацией ПВО... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Вован22

Недавно увидел вот такие данные:
В 196ИАП-за период пребывания в Корее было списано по всем причинам( боевые потери, аварии и катастрофы, боевые повреждения)-24 самолета МиГ-15.
В других источниках проходит цифра в 12 самолетов.
Пепеляев в своей книге приводит данные по потерям.
Если к 10 самолетам потеряным в боях прибавить два самолета совершивших вынужденные посадки(Калмыков-4 апреля и Яковлев-12 апреля). То получаем указанные 12 самолетов.
Но в таблице 510-го Калмыкова нет и самолет Яковлева числится восстановленным???.

24-12=12 ( по этим самолетам нет ни какой информации.)

Кто может прояснить ситуацию?

Известно. что около 5% самолетов МиГ-15 было списано от боевых повреждений.

А сколько эти 5% в абсолютном исчислении "весят".?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Кто может прояснить ситуацию?


У меня есть журналы потерь 196-го и 176-го гвардейского полков. Там указаны, как потерянные, так и тяжелоповрежденные машины. Потерянные МиГи я внес в таблицу, поврежденные были восставновленны на месте или отправлены в ПАРМ на Ляодунский полуостров.
Нестыковки в разных источниках могут быть связаны с разной принадлежностью самолетов. Например, потерянный 31 мая МиГ-15бис м-р Перевозчикова из группы подп. Дзюбенко принадлежал по соответствующему приказу командира корпуса 196-му полку. Соответственно, эту потерю внесли в журнал потерь 196 ИАП. Правда, не понятно, куда делся МиГ-15бис самого подп.Дзюбенко.
Другой подобный случай. Потерянный ст.л. Шальновым 11 февраля 1952 года МиГ-15бис юридически принадлежал уже сменщикам и, возможно, в общий итог потерь 303 ИАД не вошел.

----------


## Вован22

Ноябрь 50-го года делится на три периода.
1. До 7 ноября включительно
2. с 8 по 24 ноября
3. с 25 ноября и до конца месяца.

*Первый период:*
Наземная обстановка на синыйджуйском направлении.
с 1 по 3 ноября 1 АК США  продвигался с боями к Синыйджу.
1 армейская группа КНА ослабленная в боях остановила наступающих, только после ввода в бои, на этом направлении, 66Армии КНД. Ранее предпринятое контрнаступление 38 армии на смежном направлении, создало угрозу выхода в тыл 1 АК США. Американцы в целях недопущения выхода в тыл сил 38 армии, вынуждены были с 3 ноября  осуществить организованный отход к реке Ченченган.
5 ноября наступление войск КНД остановилось. Американцы подтянули резервы и  усилили сопротивление наступающим. Кроме того, войска КНД стали испытывать трудности с МТО. И командование отдало приказ прекратить дальнейшее продвижение.
 С 1 ноября в в бой введены МиГ-15.
Основными противниками для них в этот период были Мустанги из 8 и 18 групп.
В настоящее время эти бои описаны подробно. Как правило это были скоротечные поединки. И только 7 ноября бой длился порядка 6-8мин.
Мустанги от боя не отказывались. Их летчики даже претендовали на повреждение своим огнем  МиГов. Только 7 ноября было зарегестрировано 5 очагов боя с Мустангами. ( Привет Сейдову-)))))  ) 
*В указанный период все бои, как с Мустангами так и С Ф-80, для МИГов заканчивались безрезультатно.
Тоже  справедливо и для американцев.*
Анализируя бои с МИГами, летчики Мустангов пришли к выводу. что избежать потерь позволили два фактора:
1. Осмотрительность в звеньях, не позволившая МиГам в большинстве случаев,  проводить атаки внезапно.
2. Низкая мекость стрельбы. Обусловленная тем, что летчики МиГов в подавляющем большинстве случаев вели огонь с больших дистанций.  
Не нашли они объяснения в тот период, почему в ряде случаев, когда у летчика МиГа были идеальные условия для стрельбы, он промахивался.

----------


## Mig

Может кому будет интересно.

На братском форуме выложили "Схема воздушного боя 6.10.1951":
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm

----------


## Док_М

Хотел бы, в меру своих сил несколько "развернуть" события первых чисел ноября и выводы вована22.

Итак, первое боестолкновение советских и американских пилотов произошло *1 ноября* (цит. по В.Набока "Натовские ястребы.."):

".._В 12.50 с аэродрома Мукден была поднята.. пятерка МиГ-15 72-го ГИАП под командованием ГСС м-ра Стройкова с задачей перехвата самолетов противника в районе Аньдуна...В группу входили: ст. л. Гуц, л. Чиж, ст. л. Казначеев и л. Монахов. После набора высты 5000 м нашей группе по радиосвязи было приказано пересечь пограничную реку Ялуцзян и, при обнаружении противника, атаковать его. 
Первым обнаружил противника ведущий второй пары Гуц... - 3 Ф-51 «Мустанг»... были обнаружены справа от нашей группы на высоте 1500 м... Первая атака была проведена всеми пятью МиГами свверху-сзади.. с дистанции 1200—800 м длинными очередями. «Мустанги» от активного.. боя уклонились, уходя.. резким маневром в горизонтальной плоскости. После первой атаки 1 Ф-51 с переворотом и последующим пикированием ушел на юг, а оставшаяся пара «Мустангов» продолжила крутой левый вираж. Наша группа, выйдя из первой атаки левым боевым разворотом, вновь атаковала противника сверху-сзади. В результате этой атаки Чиж сбил один Ф-51, который горящим упал в 15 км северо-восточное Аньдуна. Падение самолета было подтверждено радиостанцией наведения...
Оставшийся один последний самолет противника ушел резким снижением в южном направлении, а группа направилась на аэродром. В 13.46 4 МиГ-15-произвели посадку на свой аэродром, а л-т Чиж из-за израсходования горючего был вынужден, совершить посадку на еще недостроенный аэродром Аньдун.
_.."

Из описания следует, что:
- стрельба в первом случае велась с дистанции, практически исключающей поражение малоразмерной манёвренной цели (F-51/Т-6).
- Бой шёл в условиях ограниченного времени в виду ограничения запаса горючего (МиГи были без ПТБ), что, по-видимому исключило возможность преследования противника и позволило провести лишь 2 скоротечные атаки. Единственное, что вызывает вопрос - визуальная картина горения атакованного "мустанга".

Итогом боя стала 1 победа, засчитанная л-ту Чижу. 

Согласно описанию, предоставленному ранее вованом22, первая атака МиГов была произведена по разведчику Т-6, что вполне объяснимо, т.к. это так же одномоторный поршневой самолёт-низкоплан. Американцы потерь не понесли, по крайней мере, они отсутствуют в официальных источниках, в т.ч. в наиболее полной работе по "мустангам" - D.McLaren "Mustangs over Korea".

Упомянутая И.Сейдовым потеря "мустанга" из 39 ибаэ, 35ИБАГ, восходит, вероятно,  к гибели пилота, действительно служившего в данной части, и погибшего именно в этот день:
_39 иаэ, 35 ИБАГ, 1 Lt. Aaron R.Abercrombie, MIA_.
Правда, погиб он не в воздухе, а в наземной наблюдательной группе авианаводчиков (FAC).
Более того, в работе МакЛарена дата его потери указана 16-м числом этого месяца, однако на сайте KWP,  закрывшемся к сожалению ныне, фигурировало именно 1.11.1950 г.

Справедливости ради следует отметить, что американские пилоты из 67 ибаэ были более щедры на заявки, хотя советские лётчики отмечали уклонение американцами от активного боя и зафиксировали лишь 2 F-51 (не считая Т-6). 
Правда, американцы заявили лишь повреждение МиГов, но аж целых 3-х:
_- Foster, William G.67th FBS
- Olsen, George 67th FBS
- Reynolds, Harry L. 67th FBS._

Так же, в этот день был ещё один бой с американской ИБА:

".._в 14.12 была поднята четверка МиГов 72-го ГИАП.. гв. м. Бордуна. Группа в течение 25 минут патрулировала.. в районе Аньдуна и получила приказ следовать на свой аэродром. Но уже через три минуты группе было приказано вернуться в район Аньдуна для отражения налета авиации противниц. Л-т Есюнин из-за выработки топлива ушел на свой аэродром, а остальные три МиГа обнаружили слева-впереди 10 Ф-80 «Шутинг Стар»,.. на высоте 4500 м в боевом порядке «колонна»: в голове 4 Ф-80, за ними—пара, имея дистанцию 800-—1000 м и превышение 100 м; сзади летели 4 последних Ф-80 на удалении 800—1000 м от пары. 
Увидевший противника первым ст.л-т Хоминич, передав об этом ведущему, с левым разворотом сверху-сзади со стороны солнца атаковал головную четверку. С дистанции 800 м наш летчик открыл огонь и вел его до дистанции 200 м, после чего резким набором высоты вышел из атаки... Ф-80 был сбит и упал, по докладу ВПУ в 25 км ю-в Аньдуна. 
Пара Бордуна атаковала замыкающую четверку Ф-80, которая пыталась атаковать гв. ст. л, Хоминича при выходе его из атаки, но безрезультатно. В результате этих атак истребители противника нарушили свой боевой порядок и одиночно и парами резким снижением вышли из боя в разные стороны_.."

Согласно описанию вована22, потерь американцы не понесли, а противника зафиксировали, как "одиночного неопознанного реактивного самолета". 
При этом, в официальной американской историографии данный бой никак не фигурирует, как первое столкновение реактивных самолётов. Сие событие американцы относят на 8 ноября, когда 1 л-ту Брауну (F-80) была засчитана победа над МиГом (напр. W.Thompson "F-80 units in Korea"). В первом же бою. Как знаменательно...
И странно, согласитесь, для безупречной американской статистики (я не про победу, а про "потерянный бой").

При анализе боя следует отметить, что, как и в первом случае, он свёлся к скоротечной одиночной атаке ввиду предельно низкого остатка топлива (причём в случае длительного боя советская группа была бы в значительном меньшинстве - 10 против 3), что практически исключило как продолжение боя, так и визуальный контроль его результатов.
Стрельба была начата с очень большой дистанции, что, очевидно, не позволило добиться желаемого результата.

2 и 3 ноября в воздух поднимались лётчики 72-го и 139-го ГИАП, но боевых контактов с противником не имели. 
4 и 5 ноября боевых вылетов не было, не благоприятствовала и погода.
Следующий бой произошёл *6 ноября*:

".._В 14.16.. в район Аньдуна вылетела.. четверка МиГ-15.. к-на Афонина. В 14.40 ст. л. Кузнецов обнаружил 2 Ф-51 на встречных курсах на расстоянии 2000 м... 
Афонин правым разворотом со снижением атаковал ведомого Ф-51, открыв огонь с дистанции 1000—800 м. Пара «Мустангов» ушла из-под огня правым разворотом со снижением под МиГи, а затем неприцельно выпустила реактивные снаряды и ушла на юг.
В это время с ВПУ было получено сообщение о других самолетах противника, и в 14.50 они были обнаружены.. летчиками. Группа Афонина, прикрываясь солнцем,.. атаковала.. сверху-справа-сзади. 
4 Ф-51 разворотом вправо на 180 градусов вышли из-под атаки и в свою очередь атаковали МиГи в лоб. Группа приняла лобовую атаку, после которой снова сверху— со стороны солнца атаковала вставшие в круг «Мустанги». Но американцы опять развернулись в лобовую атаку, открыв неприцельный огонь со всех стволов своих 12,7-мм пулеметов длинными очередями с дистанции 1000 м. Советские летчики также открыли огонь, и гв. ст. л. Кузнецов с дистанции 400—150 м одной очередью сбил 1 Ф-51, который, по данным Корейской армии, упал в 30 км юго-восточнее Сингисю. После чего остальные «Мустанги» переворотом и последующим пикированием вышли из боя и ушли на юг. МиГи благополучно вернулись на свой аэродром.
_.."

Американцы в этот день побед не заявляли.
При анализе боя видно следующее:
- первая атака (Афонин) проведена с большой дистанции по малоразмерной манёвренной цели, что, фактически исключило поражение цели. Впрочем, побед и не заявляли.
- последующий бой проходил в лобовых атаках, стрельба велась кратковременно (слишком велика скорость сближения в лобовой) и в весьма невыгодных условиях (встречные курсы, малоразмерная манёвренная цель), что не позволило добиться результата.

*7 ноября*.

".._28 ГИАП. В 11.11 звено к-на Коробкова было наведено на 4 Ф-51, но при развороте цель была потеряна.
72 ГИАП. В 13.26 звено гв. ст. л. Гуца было наведено на 4  Ф-51 - слева-впереди — на встречном курсе на высоте 1000—1500 м... 
Группа.. атаковала американцев на встречных курсах. Во время лобовой атаки огонь вели как МиГи, так и «Мустанги» с дистанции 1500 м и до проскакивания, после чего Ф-51 встали в круг. Вторую атаку (группа) произвела сверху, со стороны солнца, при этом гв. л. Санин с дистанции 600—500 м, отбивая атаку Ф-51 от своего ведущего гв. л. Чижа, дал длинную заградительную очередь. Ведущий второй пары «Мустангов» напоролся на огонь Санина и был сбит... Группа благополучно вернулась на свой аэродром. 
В это же время с аэ Мукден была поднята четверка МиГов.. гв. м. Бордуна... В 14.05 (в р-не Аньдун) была внезапно атакована 4 Ф-51 и 6 Ф-80. Четверка Ф-80 атаковала пару Бордуна, а 2 Ф-80 ведомую пару гв. ст. л. Дубровина. Первой подверглась атаке пара Дубровина,.. резким правы боевым разворотом в сторону солнца уйдя от.. Ф-80 и сообщив о нападении ведущему. Пара Бордуна разворотом со снижением влево вышла и под удара и сама атаковала 4 Ф-80 на встречных курсах, но безрезультатно. 
В момент выхода из атаки ведомый Бордуна ст. л. Дымчеш был обстрелян с дистанции 1500 м четверкой Ф-51, но и их огонь не достиг цели. После этого звено МиГов ушло в сторону солнца крутым набором высоты... 
Данный случай стал возможен из-за недостаточной осмотрительности летчиков нашего звена при ведении патрулирования и недопониманиими команд ВПУ, которые давались на китайском языке. Кроме того, МиГи провели бой, не сбросив предварительно подвесные баки,.. в результате чего нашим летчикам было трудно реализовать преимущество свой МиГ-15...
В 14.06 вылетела четверка 28-го ГИАП (ком. полка ГСС гв. м. Колядин). Прибыв в заданный район (аэ Синыйджу) на высоте 5000м, группа обнаружила в 14.31 ниже себя на 1000 м до 15 Ф-51 и атаковала заднее звено «Мустангов». После первой атаки группа противника рассыпалась, а наше звено ушло резко вверх. Через четыре минуты группа Колядина опять обнаружила 4 Ф-51 и атаковала их с ходу. «Мустанги» опять боя не приняли. Но в 14.38  к району Аньдун — Сингисю подошли еще до 20 Ф-51..  После скоротечной лобовой атаки МиГи вертикальным маневром заняли исходное положение и повторно атаковали «Мустанги» сверху-сзади, при этом все наши летчики вели огонь по вражеским самолетам короткими очередями. В результате двух последующих атак.. Колядин сбил 1 Ф-51
_.."

Итого, заявлено за день 2 F-51.
Следует отметить, что в первом случае (Санин) победа была засчитана в весьма спорной ситуации - большой ракурс, неприцельная стрельба с большой дистанции. Что касается второй атаки, то здесь прояснить ситуацию сможет сам автор - В.Набока.

Что до американцев, то они так же не постеснялись в заявках, правда, классифицировали их как "вероятная" и "неподтверждённая":

_November 7, 1950
MiG-15 (P) O'Donnell, William 36th FBS
MiG-15 Carlson, Kendall 12th FBS (This may well have been the first MiG-15
destroyed in aerial combat, but credit has been withheld for whatever reasons?)_.

Более того, здесь вновь имеет место очередной "потерянный" "первый бой реактивных машин". 

Итог первых 3 дней боёв - 4 F-51 и 1 F-80, заявленные советской стороной и 5 МиГ-15, заявленные "вероятными", либо "повреждёнными" американцами (я не рассматриваю заявки пилотов F-80, т.к. не располагаю информацией).
Как видно, результаты и претензии сторон крайне сходны. Различаются лишь классы самолётов, но даже при наличии явного преимущества МиГов в большинстве боёв советские пилоты были в меньшинстве, а в половине - крайне ограничены во времени.
Случаев, "..когда у летчика МиГа были идеальные условия для стрельбы.." не отмечается. Условия, как раз были весьма далеки от идеальных.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Что касается второй атаки, то здесь прояснить ситуацию сможет сам автор - В.Набока.


Там тоже была большая дистанция: «Произведя маневр, повторно атаковали сверху сзади под R-0/4 по второму звену, лично сбив 1 Ф-51 с дистанции 1000-500 м при атаке сзади и 1500-2000 м спереди. Огонь вели все экипажи короткими очередями…»



> Случаев, "..когда у летчика МиГа были идеальные условия для стрельбы.." не отмечается. Условия, как раз были весьма далеки от идеальных.


К этому добавлю, что в ряде боев у МиГов под крыльями были подвесные баки, которых не хватало в тот период времени в 151 ГИАД. Кроме того в нескольких боях управление велось с использованием китайских слов, что: «… затрудняло ведение воздушного боя и организации взаимодействия».

В целом, если оценивать *по нашим документам* работу летчиков 151-й гвардейской и 28-й дивизий по прикрытию районов Северной Кореи от налетов ударной авиации противника, то можно поставить оценку «хорошо». В большинстве случаев самолеты противника, после появления МиГов, старались покинуть охраняемый советскими летчиками район. Даже если удары и наносились по наземным целям, то, скорее всего, в второпях и  не прицельно. И это было *куда важнее, чем сбитые самолеты*.

Кстати, про наши заявки. В ряде документов есть упоминания об их подтверждении с земли с нашего ВПУ и от корейской армии. Насколько эти подтверждения правдивы, я судить по имеющимся у меня документам не берусь. Возможно, не все советские атаки прошли для американских самолетов без  последствий.

----------


## Док_М

Виталий, я согласен с Вашей оценкой ситуации. Как в частности, так и в целом.

Хотел бы уточнить следующее - условия стрельбы гв.лейтенанта Чижа по F-51 1 ноября 1950 г. - ракурс, дистанция, количество очередей.

Что же касается визуального подтверждения побед самими пилотами, то в этих боях фиксируется лишь один такой момент:
- заявка гв.л-та Чижа 01.11.1950 г. (горение и падение атакованного им F-51).

С земли завки подтверждены трижды:
- та же заявка Чижа 01.11.1950 г.
- заявка гв.ст.л-та Хоминича 01.11.1950 г. (падение атакованного им F-80 в 25 км ю-в Аньдуна).
- заявка гв.ст.л-та Кузнецова 06.11.1950 г. (падение атакованного им F-51, по данным Корейской армии, в 30 км юго-восточнее Сингисю).

Что касается первого (Чиж), то Виталий, очевидно, прояснит параметры атаки и предположения сделать будет можно. 
У Кузнецова условия стрельбы были крайне неблагоприятными, поэтому отсутствие результата вполне объяснимо, однако подтверждение армейцев наводит на мысль о неком выявленном месте падения с обломками... Или нет?
По Хоминичу несколько сложнее, возможно, в описании боя будет видна картина, которую наблюдал сам лётчик (попадания, дым, неуправляемое падение)? Или победа засчитана только по ФКП?

----------


## Вован22

Начнем с 1 л-та Брауна.
1. Согласно документов, а точнее рапорта Дальневосточного командования и 5 ВА, ежедневного обзора боевых действий- 8 ноября,сухо и без разного рода эпитетов, фиксировался сам факт боя между Ф-80  и МиГ-15. А так же сообщалось о сбитии одного МиГа.
Футрелл в своем труде, а именно во второй его части характеризуя воздушные бои 8 ноября,  ввел в оборот термин воздушное сражение.( От него все и пошло)
Футрелл пишет, что 8 числа произошло воздушное сражение.
Хотя в документах о воздушном сражении нет ни слова. В документах говориться о воздушных боях. 

А вот Виталий в своей книге считает первым крупным столкновением 9 ноября.

Брауну американское командование поторопилось  защитать победу из-за банальной конкуренции между ВВС и авиацией флота. 
Дело в том что согласно диррективе американского командования, с 8 ноября в одном районе в тесном взаимодействии должны были работать авиация флота-ВВС-Вомбардировочное командование.
Поэтому ВВС и поторопилось присвоить лавры первенства себе.

ПРо "забывчивость" американцев и так называемые "потерянные" бои  позже.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Хотел бы уточнить следующее - условия стрельбы гв.лейтенанта Чижа по F-51 1 ноября 1950 г. - ракурс, дистанция, количество очередей.


Отрывок из "Обзора и анализа воздушных боев 151 ГИАД": «Повторную атаку произвели по 2 Ф-51, которые находились в левом вираже, также сверху сзади под R-2/4-3/4. В результате атаки один Ф-51 был сбит л. Чиж. Падение самолета было подтверждено радиостанцией наведения…
Огонь открывали с дистанции 800-1200 м длинными очередями от 2 до 4 секунд…» Отрывок из «Журнала боевых действий 151 ГИАД»: «…с ВПУ навели на Ф-51-е и один Ф-51 сбит, упал горящим в 15 км северо-восточнее Аньдуна…»

Что касается достоверности подтверждений с земли, то, насколько я понял, его поставил под сомнение в своем докладе начальник ВСС 28 ИАД м-р Зеленин. Сам я этот документ не читал, но слышал о его содержимом. Транслировать тут свои воспоминания я не стану – память штука ненадежная, да и мне его ведь не дословно цитировали. Леонид в этой ветке уже чуть приоткрыл покров секретности с этого доклада, может и еще даст пищи для размышления…

----------


## Вован22

Дополнение к вышесказанному:
1. 8 ноября американцы начали операцию по выводу из строя мостов на Ялу.
В первый день привлекалось до 300 истребителей и 79-В-29.
разнородные силы действовали по единому плану и их удары были скоординированы по месту и времени.
МиГи вылетали на отражение этого массированного налета.
Футрелл увидел в боях этого дня, черты воздушного сражения. 
*И написал:"In history's first all-jet air battle"..*
Так что упрекать американцев в этом случае не стоит, а тем более навешивать ярлыки.
2. Что касается *"потерянных" боев.*
В документах американского командования, ежедневных отчетах 5АF, ежедневном обзоре БД. Все эти бои показаны. 
Почему Футрелл не дал подробное описание первой недели ноября, а ограничился только общим описанием этого периода , надо у него спросить-))).
Если в книге Сеидова или у Виталия в книге "Советские летчики на защите неба Китая и Кореи" не отражен факт массированного налета в-29 8 ноября, так нам что, тоже далеко идущие выводы делать и ярлыки навешивать.?
*Кроме того, мы  всетаки не рассматриваем  официальную американскую историографию, ее ошибки, промахи или сильные стороны. 
Мы рассматриваем в какой степени, тот или иной факт противоборства, находил отражение в американских документах и документах 64ИАК.*
И пытаемся более менее создать объективную картину.
 4. Выше я приводил мнение летчиков с Мустангов, участвовавших в боях с Мигами в тот период. *Это профессиональное мнение.*
Схожие высказывания летчиков, но уже летавших на Сейбрах  встречаются и в 1951 году и 52 году.
Тем более, что потерь у Мустангов не было:
*1 ноября* 
4 Мустанга,летчики:1st Lt. William Foster, его ведомый 1st Lt. 's George Olsen, вторая пара Charles Morehouse и Henry Reynolds, вернулись на свой аэродром.
Бой вела тройка, так как  Charles Morehouse по команде командира звена пошел на Юг сопровождать Т-6. 
Именно уход  Morehouse на юг и зафиксирован советскими летчиками после выполнения первой атаки.
Во второй атаке гв л-ту Чижу записали одного сбитого из тройки Мустангов.
Но все троица вернулась на свой аэродром. И это подтверждено многими источниками и отчетами вернувшихся летчиков.

Виталий, если у Вас информация о повреждении МиГов в бою 1,6,7 ноября.?

*6 ноября* 
Противоборствующими сторонами фиксируется два воздушных боя между Мустангами и МиГами. 
Учавствующие в этих боях  Мустанги из 35 и 36 FBS возращаются на базу.
Отражено в документах и труде МакЛарена.
*7 ноября* 
Из документов Дальневосточных ВВС, 5АF, Ежедневного обзора боевых действий и в дополнение, из работ Томпсона и МакЛарена следует, что в этот день было 5 очагов воздушных боев между МиГами и Ф-51 и все Мустанги вернулись.

5.  Не корректно ставить на одну ступень и приравнивать официально защитанные советским летчикам победы над Мустангами и Ф-80( сбитые самолеты) и защитанные американцам поврежденные и тем более  "неподтвержденные " МиГи.
Разный у них "вес".

----------


## Док_М

вован22

Я был рад, что, казалось, мы нашли возможность продуктивно работать, договорившись быть максимально объективными и беспристрастными.
До сей поры и Вы и я старались придерживаться данной линии. Так, по крайней мере казалось.
Зачем же Вы портите так неплохо начатое?

Американские ВВС, историки и пилоты не нуждаются в адвокате. 
Всё, что было сказано и записано - то сделано, и мы все можем это читать в соответствующих книгах. Кто чем руководствовался при написании, в частности Футрелл, знает только он, а уж, извините, не Вы и не я.
Посему я прошу Вас не приписывать ему иных мыслей и как-то трактовать его лингвистические обороты - дескать он думал совесем иное и хотел сказать совсем не то.
Футрелл написал так, как написал. И первый реактивный бой в его труде - 8 ноября.
Впрочем, он не единственный, кто озвучил эту дату и "потерял" бои 1-го и 7 ноября. И я указал совсем не его.
Прошу Вас, как и ранее, внимательно читать мои сообщения. Я Ваши изучаю крайне вдумчиво и основательно.
Я указал другого, широкоизвестного авторитетного американского историка - Уоррена Томпсона и его работу "F-80 units in Korea".
Там, на стр. 41 автор прямо и конкретно называет перый день столкновения реактивных машин - 8 ноября, отдельно указывая, что ранее всё знакомство с новейшим "коммунистическим" истребителем сводилось к "размытым кадрам фотопулемёта F-51":

".._The first knowlege the USAF had of the existence of the superlative communist came via blurred fighter imagery caught on F-51 gun camera film...And so on 8 november 1950, the worlds first jet-versus-jet engagement was fought out._.."

В связи с этим я прошу Вас воспринимать факты так, как они есть - *первый официальный бой реактивных самолётов в официальной американской историографии* (не один Футрелл) *датирован 8 ноября 1950 г.*, когда 1-му лейтенанту Расселу Брауну засчитали сбитым МиГ-15.
Безрезультатные для обеих сторон бои 1-го и 7-го ноября остались не замеченными в трудах авторитетных американских историков.

Уважаемый коллега, факт есть факт. Кто бы ни был его автором. И книги Сейдова и Набоки, КиТ здесь совершенно ни при чём - это всё текст именно и только американских историков. 
Почему они написали именно так, не сообщив нам факты из документов частей и подразделений, я однозначно сказать не могу и Вам не советую. Я сделал лишь предположение, на что имею полное право.
Что касается документов частей и подразделений, отчётов командования, то, согласитесь, эти материалы не известны широкой публике и малодоступны простому читателю, как и даже заинтересованным специалистам. 
И я в своём сообщении говорил именно и только о официальной американской историографии. И это была просто ремарка, иллюстрация факта, никак не влияющая на общую нить моих рассуждений и выводов - она оставалась ровной и выдержанной, отмечая факты как одной, так и другой стороны.
Именно поэтому я и прошу Вас внимательно читать мои сообщения, проявляя к ним такое же уважение, как я к Вашим.

Второе.

Именно объективную картину я и пытаюсь воссоздать с Вашей и остальных помощью.
А в ней нет места замалчиванию.
Это же относится и к заявкам обеих сторон. 
Согласитесь, картина теряет краски, а наши выводы свой вес при замалчивании заявок. Тем более, что они были.
Уж подтвердили их, или нет, признав лишь повреждение (но официально признав, кстати, в трёх случаях!) - дело другое, но они были.
Более того, в американских заявках есть и немало загадочного.

Так, *1 ноября* в бою участвовало по нашим данным 3 F-51.
Было всего две атаки МиГов. 
И первая из них, как следует именно из Вашего же описания, была проведена именно по Т-6:

".._Т-6 запросил помощь в истребительном прикрытии. ПОдвергся атаке МиГа.
 Из отчета летчика Т-6:
 МиГ атаковал по кривой погони, открыл огонь с дистанции около 2000 ярдов выпустив три короткие очереди.
 В это время, 4 Мустанга услышав призыв о помощи, пошли в указанный Т-6 район.
 Прибыв туда, провели бой с МиГами. Потерь у четверки Мустангов нет_.." (цит. по вован22 от 04.12.2011 г., 20:50).

Следовательно один из трёх F-51 - именно Т-6. Разве не так?
И именно он ушёл со снижением на юг. 
Осталось лишь два F-51, зафиксированных советскими лётчиками в бою. Возможно вторая пара и была рядом, но вот в бою она не участвовала. И если Морхаус и уходил за Т-6, то это так же прошло незамеченным для советских пилотов.
Вторая атака МиГов так же была скоротечной. Огонь вёлся с большой дистанции под большим ракурсом. Да, Чижу засчитали один F-51 при явно нерезультативной стрельбе.
Бесспорно, "косяк". 
Однако, мне так же трудно объяснить появление трёх (!) повреждённых МиГов на счету трёх (!) пилотов "мустангов" , когда атаке советских пилотов подверглось только два (!) F-51. Более того, советские пилоты атаковали на большой скорости  по принципу "ударил-ушёл", с большой дистанции и чётко отметили факт уклонения американцев от активного боя...
У Вас самого эти нестыковки не вызывают вопросов?

Уважаемый коллега, это факты на основании послеполётных документов. Их трудно оспорить. 
И давайте сразу договоримся - *американские описания и документы обладают ничуть не большей ценностью, чем советские. 
Американские документы (именно документы, а не работы историков) - не истина в последней инстанции, а лишь идентичный по весу материал, но с ИХ стороны.* предлагаю признать это аксиомой и не употреблять более превосходный тон как в отношении советских, так и американских материалов. Их надо анализировать именно вместе и в сравнениии, как равновесящие.

Теперь *7 ноября*.
Вы говорите, что в этот день зафиксировано 5 очагов боя "мустангов" и МиГов.
Это относится лишь к категории нестыковок относительно трактовки событий.

Есть советские послеполётные документы, озвученные Виталием в книге. И они - исчерпывающий материал по данному вопросу, т.к. отражают ВСЕ бои МиГов корпуса.
Согласно им (я цитировал ранее), боёв было три:
- 13.26 звено гв. ст. л. Гуца из 72-го ГИАП против 4 F-51. Санину засчитывают F-51.
- 14.05 четвёрка гв. м-ра Бордуна из 72-го ГИАП против 4 F-51 и 6 F-80.
- 14.31 четверка гв. м. Колядина из 28-го ГИАП против 15 F-51. Через четыре минуты группа Колядина опять обнаружила 4 F-51 и атаковала их с ходу. «Мустанги» опять боя не приняли. В 14.38 к району Аньдун — Сингисю подошли еще до 20 F-51.. Колядину засчитан 1 F-51.

Вероятнее всего именно последний бой группы Колядина американцы приняли за три. 
Для советской же стороны бой был один, в одном районе, вёлся одной группой. Никому и в голову, очевидно, не пришло разбивать его на фрагменты. Американцы же, разумеется, не знали этого и каждое столкновение зафиксировали отдельно, что вполне разумно и оправдано. 
Только вот противоречий тут нет и ирония типа "привет Сейдову" не вполне уместна для Вас, тем более, что он подробно с хронометражем расписал трёхмоментный бой группы Колядина и бой Санина. Вскользь упомянута лишь вторая "встреча" без указания подробностей и за уши притянута потеря двух F-80. Вот и все его "косяки".

Третье.
По поводу *"мнения профессионалов"*. 

Вы отразили его, приведя слова американских лётчиков. 
Я предоставил анализ боёв по советским документам. 
Как видно из него, объективные основания у американских пилотов для подобных высказываний в принципе отсутствовали.
Если только не трактовать их слова с той точки зрения, что обладая столь превосходящим самолётом советские пилоты должны были бы лучше выбирать время и место открытия огня, чтобы обеспечить поражение цели. С этим я согласен.
Но это имеет несколько иной смысл, нежели привели Вы. 
Из Ваших же слов следует, что американцы фиксировали идеальные условия стрельбы в конкретных ситуациях для советских пилотов, а те промахивались. 
Как Вы сами видите, таких условий при конкретных стрельбах на самом деле не было. 
Вы самостоятельный человек и можете сделать сами свои выводы. Не обязательно просто повторять как мантру слова американцев. Это лишь их слова. Не более того.
Вы не согласны? 
Или Вы считаете, что слова американских пилотов - непререкаемый авторитет, более весомый, нежели документы советских "дилетантов"?

Я предлагаю закончить с этим. 
Давайте перестанем скатываться в бесполезные прения, мешающие восстановлению картины боёв. 
Полагаю, тема 1 - 7 ноября исчерпана, разве что Виталий предоставит данные о повреждениях МиГов в этих боях.
Давайте двигаться дальше.

С уважением.

----------


## Вован22

1. Прав и Футрелл и Томпсон.
*Футрелл
 увидел в боях этого дня, черты воздушного сражения. 
И написал:"In history's first all-jet air battle"..*
и Томпсон
And so on 8 november 1950, the* worlds first jet-versus-jet engagement was fought out*..."
*Он писал о первом результативном бое. Бое в котором произошло уничтожение  реактивного самолета, в данном случае МиГа по американской версии .*
_Еще раз повторю нет оснований,  в данном конкретном случае их упрекать._ 


*С 1 по 7 ноября все бои между МиГами корпуса и Ф-51 и Ф-80 были безрезультативными.*. Причем большинство боев в этот период было с Мустангами.  Американские историки не стали концентрироваться на описании каждого боя в этот период,а дали общее описание. Указав лишь на то, что Мустангам тяжело было вести бои с МиГами. Но это их решение и не более того.

3. Я Вам привел профессиональное мнение летчиков участвовавших в боях с МиГами:
"Низкая мекость стрельбы. *Обусловленная тем, что летчики МиГов в подавляющем большинстве случаев* вели огонь с больших дистанций. 
 Не нашли они объяснения в тот период, почему *в ряде случаев,* когда у летчика МиГа были идеальные условия для стрельбы, он промахивался."

Вы выхватили фразу и на ней стали строить свои предположения.
Причем  объявляя профессиональное мнение неправильным. Это как минимум не корректно.

 Зачем уже на этом форуме Вы обостряете ситуацию. 
Причем на ровном месте.

С Уважением.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Есть советские послеполётные документы, озвученные Виталием в книге. И они - исчерпывающий материал по данному вопросу, т.к. отражают ВСЕ бои МиГов корпуса.


Я нигде не обещал давать описание всех столкновений истребителей 64 ИАК с противником. Так что не стоит мою книжку воспринимать в качестве стопроцентного описания боевых действий. Этого, по-моему, не делает никто. Ноябрьские бои были относительно быстротечные, поэтому я их описывал довольно подробно, но дальше в таком духе двигаться было просто не реально. Да и тут некоторые эпизоды остались «за кадром». Например, 7 ноября первым встретило противника звено гв.к.Коробова из 28 ГИАП. В 11.11 МиГи были наведены на 4 Ф-51, но при развороте, наши летчики цель потеряли. В целом за этот день летчики 28-го, 72-го и 139-го Гвардейских полков выполнили 32 самолетовылета.



> Виталий, если у Вас информация о повреждении МиГов в бою 1,6,7 ноября.?


У меня нет полноценного набора документов наших частей. В ряде источников поврежденные самолеты присутствуют, но я не могу гарантировать, что это полная картина. Эти слова касаются не только ноября 1950 года, но и оставшихся месяцев 1950-51 годов. У Леонида Крылова информации на порядок больше, но, думаю, и он не сможет дать 100% гарантию по всем эпизодам Корейской войны. Много документации до архива не доехало…

По поводу конкретного периода у меня есть данные об одном случае. Как раз 7 ноября во время второй атаки звена гв.ст.л. Гуца его ведомого гв.стл. Казначеева атаковал Мустанг сзади снизу с дистанции 600-800 м, в результате МиГ-15 получил одну пробоину в левой плоскости.

----------


## Док_М

вован22

Ну что Вы, я ни в коей мере не стараюсь обострить ситуацию, наоборот - хочу не допустить этого.
Я лишь призываю к объективности.
Объективность, уважаемый коллега (если Вы позволите такое обращение к Вам), это ровное и взвешенное отношение к данным обеих сторон. И их анализ.

Ни в одной доступной мне американской книге я не нашёл упоминания о том, что первые бои реактивных машин в Корее были датированы числом, ранее 8 ноября.
Если Вы располагаете какой либо иной информацией, прошу Вас привести цитату и источник. 
Ещё раз прошу Вас обратить внимание - документы частей и подразделений не предлагать - это информация закрытая и практически не доступная массовому читателю.
Я веду речь исключительно о публичной американской историографии.
Что имел ввиду Томпсон, или Футрелл, я судить не могу и настоятельно прошу и Вас не додумывать за них. 
Но то, что в их работах нет упоминаний о ранних столконовениях реактивных самолётов - факт неоспоримый. 
Информация, поданная ими вольно, или нет, но наводит читателя на мысль, что именно 8 ноября и явилось первым боем реактивных самолётов.
Согласитесь, результативность боя не имеет ни какого отношения к самому факту боя. 
И у Футрелла, в частности, нет ни слова о первом "результативном" бое. У него просто - битва. Это литературный оборот. 
Давайте назовём поединок Пересвета и Челубея на Куликовом поле перед гененральным сражением битвой. Почему нет, если так решил какой-нибудь автор? Что, Футрелл чем-то отличается от других?
Эпическая гипербола. Всё объяснимо.

Да и фраза Томпсона ".._worlds first jet-versus-jet engagement was fought out_.." не несёт смысла "результативный". Там этих слов нет.
Более того, я намеренно привёл и предыдущую фразу Томпсона, где ясно указано, что что ранее всё знакомство с новейшим "коммунистическим" истребителем сводилось к "размытым кадрам фотопулемёта F-51".

Вот и всё.
Я далёк от упрёков. Просто констатация факта.

По поводу "профессионализма".
Я ничего не выдёргивал, просто привёл анализ советских описаний боёв.
Давайте так - Укажите те эпизоды, где у советских пилотов были идеальные условия для стрельбы и они промазали.

Согласен, не надо обострять. Просто факты. Давайте их сложим, рассмотрим и сделаем вывод.
И закончим с этим.

С уважением.

----------


## Док_М

И ещё вопрос к Вам, вован22.
Это чтобы окончательно "закрыть" вопрос 1 ноября.
Вы привели описание, согласно которому первой целью МиГов был именно Т-6.
Какова его дальнейшая судьба? Получил ли он повреждения?
Согласно KОRWALD в этот день потерян один АТ-6D:

_Date of Loss:	501101
Tail Number:	42-84412
Aircraft Type:	AT-6D
Wing or Group:	6147th Tac Ctl Gp
Squadron:	6148th Tac Ctl Sq
Circumstances of Loss:	Hit by AAA, crashed near Hukkang
_

Да, место падения - не Синыйджу, но, согласитесь, подбить могут в одном месте, а упасть самолёт может совсем в другом.
Всё же - что это за борт?

----------


## Вован22

1. Официальная американская историография трактует  события 8 ноября следующим образом: 
-.*.."to score the first jet-to-jet aerial victory in history".*
либо
-*...."became the first pilot to shoot down a jet-powered aircraft in the first all-jet, air-to-air battle."*
И других трактовок не допускает.

Футрелл, являющийся официальным военным историком, написал свой *военно-научный труд* в 50-ых годах. Три части этого труда  имели гриф секретности.
Значительно позже появилась публичная версия этого труда.
*Непременным условием военно-научного труда является точность формулировок/понятий.*
Понятия, *воздушный бой и воздушное сражение* имеют  свои *четкие определения* принятые в Вооруженных Силах. 
*НЕДОПУСТИМА в военной науке, в том числе и военной истории, вольная подмена понятий, так как она искажает смысл.*
На эти грабли в США наступили некоторые публичные историки.Не разобравшись с понятийным аппаратом они вольно или не вольно подменили понятие воздушное сражение на воздушный бой. Тем самым исказив смысл и лишний раз запутав читателя.

*Футрелл, описывая действия авиации в ноябре выделил два главных момента повлиявших на воздушную и наземную обстановку:
-Ввод в бой МиГ-15 с 1 ноября 50года.
После первых боев с Мустангами, с них сняли задачи САР(боевого патруля) и сопровождения В-29. ПОэтому Футрелл и заострил внимание на причинах этого.
Сказав только о боях Мустангов.
Ускорили процесс прибытия Ф-84 и Сейбров на ТВД.
- Проводимая с 8 ноября воздушная операция. 
Которую он охарактеризовал понятием  воздушное сражение(air battle)
*
В задачу Футрелла не входило *подробное описание всех боев*. Во первых цель при написании труда у него была иная. И во вторых это просто не реально.
Виталий выше написал:
._."Я нигде не обещал давать описание всех столкновений истребителей 64 ИАК с противником. Так что не стоит мою книжку воспринимать в качестве стопроцентного описания боевых действий. Этого, по-моему, не делает никто. Ноябрьские бои были относительно быстротечные, поэтому я их описывал довольно подробно, но дальше в таком духе двигаться было просто не реально. Да и тут некоторые эпизоды остались «за кадром».".._

Как в случае с Футреллом, так и у Виталия  в свои права вступил *принцип сжатости*.

2. У Читателя в США больше возможностей составить компетентное мнение, чем У читателя В России.
Так как не сопоставим объем материала ( от журнальных статей до монографий, военно-научных трудов, рассекреченных материалов) доступный для публичного ознакомления и изучения.
 И возращаясь к освещению событий с 1-7 ноября.
В официальной американской историографии, упоминание об этих событиях присутствует.
Книга "Третья война генерала Стрэтемейера. Корейский дневник"
Выпущенной лет так 13-14 назад. Типографией Правительства США в Вашингтоне.

По событиям первого ноября автор приводит тексты телеграмм 5ВА, и переписки генералов.  Говорится следующее:
"F-51s in I Corps area jumped by six jet fighters believed
MiG-15 type. No F-51s lost. MiGs in turn jumped by F–80s"
И далее:
..."F–80 tangle with MiG’s unconfirmed"...
Что касается Москито
ПОсле возвращения на аэродром  летчик Москито написал подробный рапорт.

То, что подробно не сказано о скоротечных стычках МиГов и Ф-80 в период с 1 по 7 ноября., объясняется отсутствием документальной базы у историков на момент написания своих книг,   либо подробное описание указанного периода не входило в планы автора(Футрелл). 
Так что нет ни какой конспирологии.

3. Чтобы ставить под сомнение профессиональное мнение летчиков Мустангов.

Знание Ракурсов. дистанции стрельбы крайне недостаточно.
Мало исходных данных.

----------


## Vitali Acote

*Вован22*, я, к великому сожалению не знаю английского языка, но перевод приведенной вами фразы: «became the first pilot to shoot down a jet-powered aircraft in the first all-jet, air-to-air battle», программой-переводчиком дает мне информацию *о первом целиком реактивном бое*. У меня есть ряд американских книг, где данный эпизод трактуется аналогично. Например, в книге William T. Y`Blood «MiG ALLEY. The Fight For Air Superiority» 2000 г., приводится фраза: «The first all-jet air-to-air combat in history had ended in a victory for Brown and the USAF». 

В 2002 году выходит книга Томпсона «F-86 SABRES OF THE 4th FIGHTER INTERCEPTOR WING», где после описания победы Брауна над МиГом 8 ноября есть следующая фраза: «The first battle between jet fighters is over in a matter of seconds. Air combat has just entered a new era».
На мой взгляд, смысл этих фраз заключается в том, что это был первый воздушный бой между реактивными истребителями. Верю, что в каких-то книжках есть упоминания и о предыдущих 8 ноября стычках F-80 и МиГ-15, но они «погоду не делают», затерявшись под основной массой книг с первым боем 8 ноября. Интересно, что по этому поводу пишут солидные американские энциклопедии. Может у вас есть?

В принципе, историческая наука это не математика с ее 2+2=4. Тут любой факт может быть изменен с появлением новых источников. Думаю, что не существует исторических работ без ошибок и неверных выводов. Такая у исторической науки специфика. Другое дело, что лично у меня вызывают удивление последние американские работы, которые продолжают тиражировать устаревшие штампы, в том числе и про первый воздушный бой реактивных самолетов и про первую победу Брауна. *Вован22* к вам лично претензий нет совершенно. Давайте не будем обсуждать ляпы американской исторической науки. У нас их тоже хватает. Тема тут не об историографии, а о  самой Корейской войне, вот ее и давайте обсуждать.

----------


## Док_М

*Вован22*
Спасибо за ответ и ссылку на книгу "Третья война.."
Однако, я придерживаюсь своего прежнего мнения, суть которого смог более точно, нежели я, выразить в своём посте уважаемый Виталий.
Я полностью поддерживаю его мнение по этому вопросу - о первом бое реактивных машин и его трактовке в американской историографии.

Предлагаю считать этот вопрос закрытым и двигаться далее.

Спасибо Вам и за уточнение по Т-6.
Вопрос так же закрыт.

Теперь о "мустангах" и ракурсах.

Условия стрельбы, дистанции и ракурсы - это фактический материал. Разумеется, есть много иных моментов, но эти данные - как данные паспорта.
Возможно, кто-то из американских пилотов посчитал так, как сказал. Это их право.
Однако я бы не стал упирать на эти слова, ибо фактические данные мягко говоря не совсем подтверждают это положение - Вы же сами это видите.
Нет, я не оспариваю их слова в полной мере, но я бы не стал, повторяю, раз за разом цитировать эту фразу - это может дать ложное впечатление о картине событий у читателей.

Давайте двигаться - к 8 ноября и далее.

С уважением.

----------


## Вован22

Второй период с 8.11. по 24.11.50г
В этот период наступление войск ООН по всему фронту.

План генерала Макартура заключался в сследующем: Взять Синыйджу, далее используя р. Ялу как естественное препятствие( река в ноябре еще не замерзала) прикрыть им  свой левый фланг и двинуться вдоль реки на северо-восток, очищая пространство вдоль реки от войск противника.
*Исторически сложилось так, что г Синыйджу имел важное историческое и чувственное значение для корейцев. Это символ изгнания при уходе из Кореи и патриотизма при возвращении.
Его называли входными воротами в Корею.* Во время войны там сосредоточились  политические, административные органы власти,  рядом находился аэродром, сортировочная станция, в городе много складов: под МТО войск,  продовольствие и т.д.В окрестностях города располагались подразделения китайских и корейских войск.
Город в тот период имел важное стратегическое значение. Коммуникации и объекты снабжения войск, войска в Синыйджу соответственно становились важной целью для авиации войск ООН.  ВЗятие города означало окончание войны. 
 Для развития успеха наступления, генерал Макартур решил провести воздушную операцию по разрушению пролетов мостов на Ялу,  примыкающих к корейскому берегу, а также транспортных коммуникаций и объектов. Тем самым он решал задачу изоляции района  боевых действий.  
Срок операции две недели.  Воздушная операция должна была проводиться при тесном взаимодействии *ВВС-Авиации флота-Бомбардировочного командования*

 Для поражения было назначено 6(шесть) мостов через Ялу.:
Два моста в Синыйджу(ж/д и автомобильный)
- один мост Намсанни-ж/д
-Два моста в Манпожин(ж/д и автомобильный)
один мост Сонгсонжин-автомобильный.
Особенность мостов-стальной конструкции, построены японцами, *обладали  высокой прочностью,* так как при проектировании и строительстве в них закладывалась возможность противостоять стихийным бедствиям.
*У Бомбардировочного Командования уже был опыт разрушения подобных мостов. Так под Сеулом 19 группа выполнила 86 боевых вылетов и сбросила 643 тонны бомб, для того чтобы поразить с высоты 3000м один пролет моста. При слабом зенитном огне. * 
*Опыт ударов по стальному  мосту  в Сеуле показал, что 1000 фунтовые бомбы "легкие" для таких конструкций.* 
Согласно приказа Макартура:
*- удары по мостам должны были проводиться без нарушения китайской границы.*
( Это требование ограничивало возможные маршруты подходов к целям.)
*-Удары по мостам возможны только при визуальной видимости цели.*
( Наличие облачного покрова перенацеливало В-29 на запасные цели.) 
*Погодные условия в ноябре все более и более отрицательно влияли на действия авиации.* Преобладали снеговые заряды, низкие облака, утренние туманы. Высокая скорость ветра на больших высотах и увеличение высоты бомбометания до 6000м из-за усиливающегося противодействия ЗА, снижали точность бомбометания. Что требовало выделения большого наряда В-29 для поражения одного пролета моста.
Уже в первую неделю ноября отмечалось увеличение плотности огня ЗА и его точности.  Головной боли штабам  добавляло и участие в боях МИГ-15.
Генералы от ВВС и Бомбардировочного командования не разделяли оптимизм Макартура и с учетом вышесказанного выражали сомнение в успехе планируемой операции. Справедливо полагая, что достигнутый результат не будет соответствовать затраченным усилиям. Писали даже докладную на имя Президента США.  Президент США потребовал от Макартура предоставить более веские аргументы в пользу принятого им решения. Однако Макартуру через комитет начальников штабов удалось убедить администрацию в правильности принятого им решения.
В дальнейшем, это решение послужило  одним из аргументов, для того чтобы отправить Макартура в отставку .

----------


## Вован22

Нанесение первого массированного удара планировалось на 7 число. Погода перенесла удар на следующий день.
 8 ноября 1950 года.
 Продолжение следует.

----------


## Mig

> *Вован22*, я, к великому сожалению не знаю английского языка, но перевод приведенной вами фразы: «became the first pilot to shoot down a jet-powered aircraft in the first all-jet, air-to-air battle», программой-переводчиком дает мне информацию *о первом целиком реактивном бое*. У меня есть ряд американских книг, где данный эпизод трактуется аналогично. Например, в книге William T. Y`Blood «MiG ALLEY. The Fight For Air Superiority» 2000 г., приводится фраза: «The first all-jet air-to-air combat in history had ended in a victory for Brown and the USAF». 
> 
> В 2002 году выходит книга Томпсона «F-86 SABRES OF THE 4th FIGHTER INTERCEPTOR WING», где после описания победы Брауна над МиГом 8 ноября есть следующая фраза: «The first battle between jet fighters is over in a matter of seconds. Air combat has just entered a new era».
> На мой взгляд, смысл этих фраз заключается в том, что это был первый воздушный бой между реактивными истребителями. Верю, что в каких-то книжках есть упоминания и о предыдущих 8 ноября стычках F-80 и МиГ-15, но они «погоду не делают», затерявшись под основной массой книг с первым боем 8 ноября. Интересно, что по этому поводу пишут солидные американские энциклопедии.


Коллеги, прошу пардону, но, имея опыт работы в качестве военного переводчика, хотелось бы высказать IMHO по поводу обсуждаемой темы.

Не вдаваясь в лингвистические тонкости, английское существительное "battle" как правило переводится на русский язык синонимическим рядом "сражение", "бой", "битва" и т.д. Какое именно русское слово используется в переводе зависит от многих обстоятельств. Например, есть устойчивое английское выражение "to fight a battle", которое на русский язык логичнее всего перевести как "сражаться" или "вести бой". Если же в русском переводе написать "вести сражение" - это будет стилистической ошибкой.  

IMHO  в английской фразе «became the first pilot to shoot down a jet-powered aircraft in the first all-jet, air-to-air battle» ключевыми словами являются "to shoot down" ("сбить"), "the first all-jet" ("первый полностью реактивный") и "battle" ("бой", "сражение"). Т.е. смысл данной фразы заключается в абсолютной новизне события:  первый в истории бой реактивных самолетов, в результате которого летчик реактивного самолета впервые сбил другой реактивный самолет. Проблема перевода существительного "battle" -  "бой" или "битва" - не имеет особого значения. 

А когда *на самом деле* произошел первый бой реактивных самолётов и сбил ли 8 ноября 1950 года лейтенант Рассел Браун советский МиГ-15 - это вопрос явно исторический, но не лингвистический. А здесь, уважаемые коллеги, Вам и "карты в руки" :Smile:

----------


## Вован22

Нанесение первого массированного удара планировалось на 7 число. Погода перенесла удар на следующий день.
* 8 ноября 1950 года.*
*Основная Цель- объекты в городе Синыйджу.*
Их бомбили 70 -В-29, используя касетные зажигательные бомбы.
Под прикрытием налета на объекты в г Синыйджу, всего, *не более 9 -В-29 нанесли удар южным пролетам  двух мостов.*
Время налета 12 часов 10 мин-12часов 25 мин.( среднекорейское время).
Непосредственно для обеспечения массированного удара привлекалось 48-Ф-80 и 21 Ф-51.-заслоны

Кроме того с утра начали работать по позициям ЗА. Продолжили и в ходе самого налета.
Всего около 300 истребителей было задействовано в обеспечении налета.

*более 60% Объектов в городе в том числе сортировочная станция, аэродром, ппопавших под удар были либо разрушены, сожжены или серьезно повреждены. Сильно досталось и подходам к мостам. Сами же мосты хоть и  получили попадания бомб, движение по ним не прекращалось. И по данным фоторазведки оценили повреждения мостов как незначительные.  *

----------


## Вован22

События первой недели ноября и особенно 8 числа потвердили вывод:
*При значительном удалении аэродромов МиГов от прикрываемых объектов, малой глубине РЛ поля и большем времени запаздывания информации не обеспечивается надежное прикрытие объектов.
В первую очередь в тех сложившихся условиях, перебазировать МиГи как можно ближе к прикрываемым объектам.*.Такое решение позволило бы увеличить в том числе и интенсивность использования МиГ-15. 
События ноября 50-года переполнили чашу терпения Сталина и им  были проведены кадровые перестановки в аппарате советских военных советников.

----------


## Вован22

Док М:
"Теперь о "мустангах" и ракурсах.
 Условия стрельбы, дистанции и ракурсы - это фактический материал. Разумеется, есть много иных моментов, но эти данные - как данные паспорта."
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*Для оценки условий стрельбы, прогнозируемого количества попавших снарядов и вероятности поражения НЕОБХОДИМО:*
1. Иметь на руках все кадры ФКП и данные параметров истребителя от ОК.
Построить траектории цели и истребителя. 
ДЛя указанных ракурсов поставить в соответствие дальность. 
Другими словами определить параметры  траектории "кривой погони" по которой движется истребитель .
Исходя из этих данных определяется режим работы прицела НЕПОД или ГИРО(или по докладу летчика).
Для заданных режимов и порядка применения оружия берутся нормируемые ВО.
С кадров ФКП снимается угол упреждения и сравнивается с расчетным.(с учетом маневра цели если таковой при стрельбе имеет место). Определяется ошибка в угле упреждения. 
Далее, определяются с учетом ошибки в угле упреждения, реальные ВО.
Далее вероятность попадания. И прогнозируемое количество снарядов попавших в цель. И далее вероятность поражения.   

Так что вот так.

----------


## Док_М

*Вован22*

Спасибо, что привели список "необходимого" :Smile: 
Возможно, для кого-то это новая информация и люди будут Вам признательны.

Смею, единственное, заметить, что американские пилоты "мустангов" явно не имели в своём распоряжении ни одного из перечисленных Вами пунктов.
Разумеется, мы так же, увы, не располагаем данными ФКП в тех стрельбах, чтобы говорить конкретно, но есть всё же кое-что, и Вы так же знаете эти данные:

- Это стрельба в ряде случаев с очень большой дистанции (800 - 1000 м), в условиях цейтнота из-за заканчивающегося топлива, что явно не является "идеальной ситуацией".
- Стрельба в ряде случаев в лобовой атаке короткой очередью (крайне не идеальная ситуация, согласитесь).

Ситуаций со стрельбой с короткой дистанции под благоприятными ракурсами (0/4 - 1/4) в описаниях боёв с советской стороны не зафиксировано.

На основании этих фактов я и высказал своё мнение.
Полагаю, оно имеет под собой определённую базу.

Я всё же предлагаю перейти  к 8 ноября. 
Вы коротко обрисовали общую обстановку. Теперь время перейти к конкретике 64-го ИАК.

----------


## Вован22

Док М:
"На основании этих фактов я и высказал своё мнение.
 Полагаю, оно имеет под собой определённую базу."
__________________________________________________  _____________________
К сожалению Ваше мнение ошибочно
Кроме одного пункта:
-" Стрельба в ряде случаев в лобовой атаке короткой очередью (крайне не идеальная ситуация, согласитесь)."

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Я всё же предлагаю перейти  к 8 ноября. 
> Вы коротко обрисовали общую обстановку. Теперь время перейти к конкретике 64-го ИАК.


Переходить особо некуда. 64-го истребительного авиационного корпуса еще не было, а вот для 151 и 28 дивизий это был провальный день. Свои задачи они не выполнили. Причин можно назвать много, но в данном случае это будут отговорки.

----------


## Vitali Acote

По поводу мнения американских пилотов о стрельбах 1-7 ноября. *Док_М*, *Вован22* кажется вы потеряли нить спора. Каждый говорит о своем. Посмотрите с чего все начиналось, а лучше данную дискуссию закончить. Не стоит раздувать спор на пустом месте.

----------


## Док_М

Вован22

То есть, советские пилоты, Вы хотите сказать, стреляли с более близкой дистанции?
Прошу Вас привести соответствующие документы, подтверждающие Ваши слова. Я привёл выдержки из материалов В. Набоки, где дистанции, ракурсы и условия стрельбы описаны.
Складывается впечатление, что Вы с ними не согласны.
Фактологически приведите Ваши аргументы и подтвердите своё мнение.
Рассказывать о методике дешифровки ФКП и цитировать теоретические положения верификации победы, прошу Вас, не нужно.
Конкретно по данным боям:

- 1 ноября: Ф.Чиж (_«..Повторную атаку произвели по 2 Ф-51, которые находились в левом вираже, также сверху сзади под R-2/4-3/4. Огонь открывали с дистанции 800-1200 м длинными очередями от 2 до 4 секунд…»_ ).
- 6 ноября: Афонин (дистанция 800 - 1000 м, не заявлена, как победа).
Кузнецов (лобовая атака с дистанции 400—150 м одной очередью)
- 7 ноября: Санин (с дистанции 600—500 м, дал длинную заградительную очередь).

Я не нашёл коротких дистанций, идеальных ракурсов.
Прошу Вас поправить меня.

Уважаемый Виталий, я согласен с Вами, что вопрос уже "тормозит процесс", но я хотел бы понять позицию и логику уважаемого коллеги. Пока мне это сложно.

----------


## Transit

Есть предложение на данном этапе ограничиться "сведением" западной и коммунистической версий воздушной войны в Корее, без перехода на углубленное изучение "вероятностей поражения бортового вооружения" и "морально-волевых качеств летчиков". Безусловно, это важные вопросы для подведения итогов и составления выводов, но это всегда делается в последней главе.

Попробую озвучить американскую версию воздушного боя 8.11.1950:
Место: Синыйчжу, южный берег реки Ялу
Состав группы 4 F-80C 16 FIS, 51 FIW:
1. Maj. Evan G. Stephens
2. Lt. Russell J. Brown
3. Lt. Ralph N. Giel
4. Lt. Richard D. Escola
Звено F-80 выполняло атаку позиций вражеской артиллерии, когда получило предупреждение с наземного КП о наличии вражеских самолетов. После этого американцы пошли в набор высоты. Вторая пара несколько отстала от первой, находясь ниже на 1 000м. Набрав 7 000м летчики первой пары обнаружили МиГ-и пикирующие на них с высоты около 10 000м. Американцы не наблюдали открытия огня противником, отметив, что МиГ-и просто проскочили их в пикировании и довернули в сторону реки Ялу (возможно, пытаясь увести бой на китайскую территорию). Lt. Brown оказался ближе к ведущему МиГ-у и "нырнул" за ним установив режим двигателя на максимал. Достаточно быстро американец набрал скорость 600 миль/ч по прибору и находясь в почти отвесном пикировании произвел трехсекундную очередь. Далее показания в разных источниках разнятся: в некоторых описывается что МиГ был поражен в район двигателя и взорвался, упав на берег реки Ялу, в других сообщается о появлении дыма и ухода противника со снижением за черту.
Maj. Stephens "прицепился" к ведомому МиГ-у и спикировал за ним. Дав короткую очередь он ометил попадания по законцовке крыла, с разлетом обломков, после чего противник пересек разграничительную линию (р.Ялу).
Вторая пара F-80 в итоге оказалась выше первой и обеспечивала её прикрытие, блокируя контратаки МиГ-ов.
Итого заявлено 1 МиГ-15 сбит (Lt. Russell J. Brown) и один поврежден (Maj. Evan G. Stephens). По наблюдениям американцев в бою участвовало от 8 до 12 МиГ-15.

Всего в дневных рейдах со стороны ООН задействовано 600 самолетов. Кроме отмеченных Вованом действий Б-29 98-й BG по целям в Синыйчжу, стоит упомянуть атаки истребителей-бомбардировщиков на три автомобильных конвоя (125 машин на участке дороги Чонгджу-Синыйчжу, 75 машин у дамбы Суйхо и 30 южнее Сакчу).

----------


## Vitali Acote

Наша версия этого боя здорово отличается от американской. Восьмерка МиГов 72 ГИАП завязала бой с Мустангами, но сама попала под удар F-80. Вначале под атаку попало прикрывающее звено гв.ст.л.Харитонова, а потом и ударное звено гв.к.Афонина. Потерь с нашей стороны не было, повреждений от огня F-80 тоже. Браун скорее всего атаковал Харитонова, который вышел из-под атаки резким пикированием, сбросил подвесные баки и ушел на свою территорию.

----------


## Transit

> Наша версия этого боя здорово отличается от американской. Восьмерка МиГов 72 ГИАП завязала бой с Мустангами, но сама попала под удар F-80. Вначале под атаку попало прикрывающее звено гв.ст.л.Харитонова, а потом и ударное звено гв.к.Афонина. Потерь с нашей стороны не было, повреждений от огня F-80 тоже. Браун скорее всего атаковал Харитонова, который вышел из-под атаки резким пикированием, сбросил подвесные баки и ушел на свою территорию.


Американцы подтверждают ряд атак МиГ-ов на Мустанги 8-го ноября, но никак не связывают это с боем F-80: 
Звено F-51 36 FBS (лидер Capt. William Osborn) вело патрулирование района Синыйчжу, когда подверглось скоротечной атаке МиГ-ов. Огонь противника оказался нерезультативным. Отмечается сильная дымка над городом, ухудшавшая видимость в воздухе. Сразу после атаки Osborn по радио предупредил другие звенья F-51, так же патрулировавшие район, о самолетах противника. Это позволило уклониться ещё от одной атаки МиГ-ов.
Некоторое время спустя третье звено F-51 36 FBS (лидер Capt. Joseph W. Rogers) обнаружило по курсу четыре МиГ-15, которые разошлись на пары и пошли в лобовую атаку. На встречных курсах Capt. Joseph W. Rogers (№1) и Maj. William Betha (№4) сумели поразить по одному самолету противника, после чего те со снижением ушли за р.Ялу.

Нерезультативную встречу с МиГ-15 в этот день имела и 35-я FBS. Возможно, МиГ-и действительно занимались Мустангами, проскочив F-80 и узнали о их присутствии только после атаки сзади?

----------


## Док_М

Согласно данным МакЛарена и Комиссии 8 ноября числится списанным 1 "мустанг".

_F-51D№44-73396, 35 ИАГ._

Причём у МакЛарена указана причина - в результате "воздействия противника в боевом вылете".
В КORWALD данный борт отсутствует.
Возможно, вован22 сможет пояснить данную потерю и приведёт описание всех встреч "мустангов" в этот день.

Так же хочу заметить, что 2 указанные заявки американцев:
_- Joseph W.Rogers, 36th FBS
- William Betha, 36 FBS_
проходят как "повреждённые" МиГ-15.
Кроме того, американцами заявлен ещё 1 МиГ, как "предположительная победа":
_- Harris S.Boyce, 35 FBS_. 
Так что, встреча пилотов 35-й ибаэ с МиГами зафиксирована не совсем, как безрезультатная.
Кроме того, по советским данным (книга В.Набоки) боестолкновений с "мустангами" было не 2.

*В первой полвине дня*:
- 72 ГИАП, 09:09: - 8 МиГ-15 (ком. Афонин) - встреча с 4 F-51 и группой F-80. 
Заявлен 1 F-51 (Афонин).
- 28 ГИАП, 09:38 - 8 МиГ-15 (ком. Пахомов) - встреча с 3 F-51, причём американцы атаковали первыми. 
Заявлен 1 F-51 (Щёголев).
Затем, та же группа, в 09:45 атаковала уходящую пару "мустангов", результатов не наблюдали.

*Во втроой половине дня:*
- 28 ГИАП, 12:30 - 8 МиГ-15 (ком. Акимов) - встреча с 4+4 F-51.
Заявлен 1 F-51 (Акимов).
- 28 ГИАП, 14:13 - звено МиГ-15 (ком. Коробов) - встреча с 6 F-51.
Заявок нет.

Как-то так.

----------


## Вован22

Описание боя от John A. Okonski( Историк 51 Крыла)
Кратко, основные моменты боя
1. 16-Ф-80( 4 звена) работали по позициям ЗА аэродрома Синыйджу.
2. Выполнив три захода пара: № 1. Maj. Evan G. Stephens и № 2. Lt. Russell J. Brown пошла в набор высоты для обеспечения прикрытия второй пары своего звена, которая в это время штурмовала позиции ЗА.
3. Вторая пара отштурмовав цель пошла с набором высоты и вскоре все звено было в сборе.
4. Maj. Evan G. Stephens, обнаружил пару МиГ-15 снижающуюся в направлении Аньдуня. Довернув влево он стал ее преследовать.
5. В какой то момент, летчики МиГ-15 очевидно получив предупреждение или самостоятельно обнаружив атакующие Ф-80, разделились. Пара ф-80 так же разделилась. Brown стал преследовать МиГ-15, вышедшего из под атаки боевым разворотом влево. 
С боевого разворота Миг-15 перешел в пикирование, Brown последовал за ним. 
С дистанции около 300м открыл огонь, наблюдая попадания на правой стороне фюзеляжа, в районе двигателя. 
Выход из пикирования  Brown выполнил на высоте 600м и скорости 600 миль/час.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Возможно, МиГ-и действительно занимались Мустангами, проскочив F-80 и узнали о их присутствии только после атаки сзади?


Нет. Я же написал, что звено Афонина вело бой на встречных курсах с Мустангами, вероятно тот, что вы описываете здесь:



> Некоторое время спустя третье звено F-51 36 FBS (лидер Capt. Joseph W. Rogers) обнаружило по курсу четыре МиГ-15, которые разошлись на пары и пошли в лобовую атаку. На встречных курсах Capt. Joseph W. Rogers (№1) и Maj. William Betha (№4) сумели поразить по одному самолету противника, после чего те со снижением ушли за р.Ялу.


Звено Харитонова обеспечивало прикрытие сверху. Именно это звено и подверглось первой атаке со стороны F-80. Потом "Шуты" атаковали и ведущее звено МиГов. 



> С боевого разворота Миг-15 перешел в пикирование, Brown последовал за ним. С дистанции около 300м открыл огонь, наблюдая попадания на правой стороне фюзеляжа, в районе двигателя.


Судя по нашему описанию советские летчики огня со стороны F-80 не наблюдали. Вот Мустанги на встречных курсах стреляли и даже попали в подвесной бак одного из МиГов, а про "Шуты" на сей счет ни слова. 

Кстати говоря, и по советским документам видимость в районе Сингисю была неважная, так что разногласия в описаниях вполне объяснимы.

----------


## Vitali Acote

В принципе, можно попытаться восстановить картину боя МиГов с Мустангами и Шуйтинг Старами, но стоит ли это делать. По сути это были  небольшие стычки, а между тем 8 ноября над Сингисю (Синыйджу) должно было разыграться настоящее сражение. Американская армада из восьми десятков Суперфортресов и двухсот истребителей должна была столкнуться с сотней советских истребителей. Но этого не случилось. Пока американцы ровняли Сингисю (Синыйджу) с землей, МиГи стояли на своих базах, а когда два десятка советских истребителей, наконец, подлетели к горящему городу, американцев уже не было. Сразу вспоминается лето 1941 года. Тогда у нас тоже было много самолетов и летчиков, но на главных направлениях господствовала вражеская авиация.

----------


## Вован22

Vitali Acote:
.."а вот для 151 и 28 дивизий это был провальный день. Свои задачи они не выполнили. Причин можно назвать много, но в данном случае это будут отговорки."
__________________________________________________  ________________________
Виталий, на Вашем выводе обсуждение событий 8 ноября можно закончить.
Общая картина этого дня понятна.
Давайте двигаться дальше.

----------


## Док_М

Коллеги, с итоговыми выводами я согласен.
Однако, раз уж мы разбираем воздушные бои, всё же хотелось бы ставить точки и в них.
Прошу Вас не серчать за "затягивание", но мне кажется, разобрано в этих боях не всё.

Если с американскими заявками всё более-менее ясно, то с советскими, пока ещё нет.

Советскими пилотами заявлено 3 "мустанга".
Согласно приведённым выше кратким описаниям Transit, мы располагаем данными о двух столкновениях МиГов и "мустангов", причём, вероятнее всего, это бои первой половины дня. Жаль, нет точного времени.
Так же вскользь упомянуто о столкновении с МиГами пилотов 35-й ибаэ, причём Transit заметил, что она была безрезультатной.
Однако, это не совсем так - Harris S.Boyce заявил одну "вероятную" победу.
То есть бой до конца не разобран.

Однако, как следует из советских описаний, столкновений было не три, а четыре, причём сильно разнесённых во времени. При желании, в этих четырёх можно вычленить даже пять боёв.

В американских источниках указан потерянным в этот день, как я уже писал, 1 F-51:

- _F-51D№44-73396, 35 ИАГ_.

Причём, в работе МакЛарена стоит индекс "М" - т.е. самолёт был сбит.
Да, вполне вероятно, что это работа ЗА, но всё же.
У того же МакЛарена в главе, посвящённой 35 ИАГ дата 8 ноября отсутствует. 
Указаны потери группы за 6-е и 13-е ноября, но вот описания боёв пилотов 35-й ИАГ за 8 ноября нет.
Описания нет, а потеря есть.

Так же, в этот день проходит потерянным и разведчик Т-6, который, как мы видели раньше, уже принимался советскими пилотами за "мустанг":

- _AT-6D№45-86149, 6148TCSq, Crashed, aircraft wreckage spotted, cause unknown, 1 Lt. Lewis T.Harrison, 1 Lt. Frederick O.Zentner, KIA_

В закрывшемся ныне сайте KWP было следующая запись по этому борту:

- _AT-6D№45-86149, 6148TCSq, while flying an air-ground control mission, his aircraft was hit by anti-aircraft fire and exploded, 1 Lt. Frederick O.Zentner, KIA_

Учитывая, что советскими пилотами в боестолкновениях второй половины дня отмечено, что американцы почти не оказывали сопротивления, нельзя исключить, что атаки МиГов могли пройти незамеченными, как причина потери.
Тем более, что видимость из-за дымки была плохой, да и ЗА работала.

Итак, прежде чем "закрыть" вопрос по 8 ноября, я хотел бы услышать аргументированное мнение коллег о данных американских потерях.

----------


## Вован22

*9 ноября 1950г*
Удары по мостам в Синыйджу наносит палубная авиация с авианосца *PHILIPPINE SEA (CV-47).* Первый удар по Ж/д мосту.
авианосец *LEYTE (CV-32)*, в этот день участия в операции не принимал. Он весь день осуществлял пополнение запасов топлива, вооружения, МТО.
 авиация *USS VALLEY FORGE(CV-45)* наносила удар по *автомобильному мосту Сhangtion-ho-kou* .
В ходе атаки моста в Синыйджу, Пантеры, наносили удар по позициям ЗА, а затем  устанавливали многоярусные  заслоны для МиГов.
*Авиация флота в ходе налета потерь не понесла.* Мост получил незначительные повреждения.
*Сбит*:
 МиГ-15 к-на Грачева.

*РБ-29 с.н. 44-61813, на обратном пути от объектов разведки и будучи поврежденным ЗА, получил еще и повреждения от огня МиГов. Был разбит при посадке в Японии.* Стрелок подал заявку на сбитый МиГ.
Виталий есть информация о поврежденном МиГе в 72 Гиап при атаке РБ-29.?
*В-29 наносят удар по объектам в Сакчу и Пукчин.*

*Во второй половине дня,*
 Звено Ф-80 провело бой с 6-8 МиГ-15.
*Ф-80 потерь не имели.* 

Летчики в своих отчетах отмечают повышенную активность МиГов.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> *РБ-29 с.н. 44-61813, на обратном пути от объектов разведки и будучи поврежденным ЗА, получил еще и повреждения от огня МиГов. Был разбит при посадке в Японии.* Стрелок подал заявку на сбитый МиГ.
> Виталий есть информация о поврежденном МиГе в 72 Гиап при атаке РБ-29.?


В описании боя и в журнале боевых действий 151 ГИАД о повреждениях ничего не говорится, так что с большой долей вероятности их не было.

----------


## Transit

Вариант описания боя 9.11.1950 по воспоминаниям Уильяма Эмена:
Место и время: Синыйчжу, около 10:00
Состав группы 4 F-9F-2B VF-111 (CV-47 Philippine Sea)
1. Lt.Cdr William Thomas Amen
2. Ensign George Holloman
3. Lt.(jg) Carl E. Dalland
4. Ensign Earl R. Reimers
12 "Пантер" осуществляли прикрытие палубных штурмовиков наносивших удары по целям в р-не Синыйчжу (по одному звену F-9F выделялось для непосредственного прикрытия групп "Скайрейдеров" и "Корсаров", а третье звено прикрывало общий отход).
Сразу после удара по цели "Корсары" (лидер группы Cdr Edward T. Deacon) были атакованы МиГ-ами. Летчики F-4U пытались огрызаться огнем, встречая атаку противника в лоб (стреляли Cdr Edward Deacon, Lieutenant Joe Konzen, Ensign Sam Kingery). Поняв, что их подопечные под атакой, звено прикрытия (лидером которого шел комэск VF-111 Lt.Cdr Thom Amen) вступило в бой. МиГ-и, закончив преследование штурмовиков, пошли вверх набрав высоту около 5 000м. Преследуя противника Lt. Dalland и Ensign Reimers открыли огонь. Стрельба велась в наборе высоты с большой дистанции, что не позволило добиться попаданий, но вынудило советских летчиков выходить из под удара пикированием. Благодаря этому Lt.Cdr Thom Amen и Ensign Holloman смогли сесть на хвост МиГ-ам, пикируя за ними. Лидер сумел добиться нескольких попаданий, но был вынужден выходить из атаки после появления тряски из-за достижения предельной скорости для F-9F, поэтому падения самолета противника не наблюдал. Ведомый отметил, что МиГ с увеличением угла пикирования до 40град столкнулся с землей.

----------


## Док_М

Коллеги, всё же зачем перескочили на 9-е?

Мне кажется, что вопрос с 8-м всё же не закрыт до конца.
Если цель обсуждения - просто цитирование американских описаний боёв за конкретные даты, то тогда позиция ясна. 
Но если мы всё же стараемся провести полный разбор воздушных боёв и их результатов, то имеет смысл делать это до конца, приходя к окончательному коллективному мнению по каждому дню и заявке.

К чему спешить?
У нас что, работу необходимо завершить к конкретной дате?

Я ещё раз прошу вернуться к 8-му.
На мой взгляд, вопрос "не закрыт".
Ещё раз поясняю суть моего вопроса:

- В приведённых вованом22 и Transit американских описаниях (точнее, сжатой выжимке из них) упоминается лишь о двух и вскользь о третьем столкновении "мустангов" и МиГов.
Их же было глобально 4, а если вычленять, то и все пять. Соответственно, пока не представлено подробного описания ВСЕХ боёв "мустангов" и МиГов за 8 ноября.
- Точного времени боёв в американском описании нет, а значит точно сопоставить их с советским нельзя.
Однако, можно предположить, что это бои первой половины дня, причём, вероятнее всего, судя по описаниям, это бои 09:09 и 09:38, где советские лётчики заявили два "мустанга".
Эти заявки, очевидно, не подтверждаются.

Но есть ещё вторая половина дня. Там присутствует одна заявка, несколько стрельб.
И вот описания этих боёв с американской стороны пока не наблюдается. В работе МакЛарена о "мутсангах" нет вообще упоминания о потерях 35 ИАГ за 8 ноября, хотя присутствуют даты 6-го и 13-го...

При этом в потерях американской стороны за 8 ноября зафиксированы:

- _F-51D№44-73396, 35 ИАГ._ - сбит, согласно Томпсону.
- _AT-6D№45-86149, 6148TCSq, Crashed, aircraft wreckage spotted, cause unknown, 1 Lt. Lewis T.Harrison, 1 Lt. Frederick O.Zentner, KIA_

В связи с этим, я и просил участников обсуждения высказать своё мнение по этому поводу.
Аргументировано, а именно, с описанием всех остальных столкновений МиГов с "мустангами", если таковые (описания) имеют место быть.
Или же (это, очевидно, больше к вовану22), с указанием причин потерь этих двух машин в американских документах.
Судя по Вашим словам ранее, они должны проходить в Сборнике, в докладах американского офицера разведки, документах частей (35 ИАГ, 6148TCSq).

В противном случае я полагаю, нельзя безоговорочно отрицать "авторство" МиГов в этих потерях.

С Уважением, коллеги.
И, повторюсь, если цель темы всё же разобрать все бои, то делать это надо тщательно и до конца.
Не надо игнорировать мои сообщения. Мы равны на этом форуме.

----------


## Вован22

Да особо разбираться нет оснований.
*- AT-6D№45-86149* 
*..."On November 8, 1950, while flying an air-ground control mission, his aircraft was hit by anti-aircraft fire and exploded.".....*

*-- F-51D№44-73396* 
Известно что потерян от действий противника.
Но:
*неизвестны обстоятельства потери.
Неизвестна Фамилия летчика
Неизвестно время потери
Неизвестен район действий
Нет данных о задаче, которую  выполнял


*

----------


## Vitali Acote

Ну что же, я вижу американцы в своем репертуаре. Опять "вынули из закромов" для общего пользования кучу документов Корейской войны, но не в полном объеме. Вроде и не скажешь, что они лгут, но и правдой это назвать сложно. Полуправда в лучшем случае. Не удивлюсь, что лет через десять с новыми порциями документов проявятся не только причины потери того же F-51D№44-73396, но выяснится и о других доселе неизвестных случаях. Зато они честны, предельно честны...

----------


## 13th

> Не удивлюсь, что лет через десять с новыми порциями документов проявятся не только причины потери того же F-51D№44-73396, но выяснится и о других доселе неизвестных случаях.


Не удивлюсь, если причины потери этого F-51 не проявятся никогда.

Кстати, что там с архивами Отчизны? Конкретно - с победами Кожедуба?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Кстати, что там с архивами Отчизны? Конкретно - с победами Кожедуба?


В ЦАМО РФ попасть при желании можно. Правда, не все документы Корейской войны рассекречены, но и к ним пробиться можно.

Иван Кожедуб в Корее боевых вылетов не совершал, хотя желание такое у него, конечно, было. Уже в конце "командировки" он одним из первых освоил пилотирование МиГ-15 ночью, но высшее начальство было против его боевых полетов.

----------


## Transit

> Нерезультативную встречу с МиГ-15 в этот день имела и 35-я FBS.


+



> Кроме того, американцами заявлен ещё 1 МиГ, как "предположительная победа":
> _- Harris S.Boyce, 35 FBS_. 
> Так что, встреча пилотов 35-й ибаэ с МиГами зафиксирована не совсем, как безрезультатная.


Да, действительно, такая заявка была.

8.11.1950 группа из трех самолетов F-51 35 FBS (лидер 1st Lt. Harris Boyce) осуществляла патрулирование к югу от реки Ялу, следуя на высоте 3 000м. Выше над собой с превышением в несколько километров Lt. Boyce заметил два МиГ-а, которые прошли над головой и начали пикировать, пытаясь атаковать "Мустанги" сзади. Американцы сразу ушли в правый вираж и развернувшись на 180 град. оказались в хвосте проскочивших МиГ-ов. Вдогон 1st Lt. Harris Boyce успел дать очередь, отметив попадания по фюзеляжу, после чего самолет противника задымил и со снижением ушел за р.Ялу.
Никаких потерь в этом столкновении 35 FBS не подтверждает, хотя нестандартная формация обращает на себя внимание (самолетов было именно три №1 Lt. Boyce, №2 Lt. Bradley, №3 Lt. Pagan). Кроме того, незадолго до столкновения с МиГ-ами эта тройка подверглась атаке своих F-80, принявших "Мустанги" за северо-корейские Як-9.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Кроме того, незадолго до столкновения с МиГ-ами эта тройка подверглась атаке своих F-80, принявших "Мустанги" за северо-корейские Як-9.


А может это летчики Мустангов приняли атаковавшие их реактивные истребители за свои, а на самом деле это были МиГи?

Чтобы сопоставить эти бои с нашими нужно время боя или вылета, хотя бы приблизительно. Тогда уже можно будет определить с какими конкретно советскими летчиками пересекались в небе американцы. Нет у вас этих данных? У меня наши данные по большинству боев в 1950-51 гг. есть.

----------


## Вован22

Ну что же, я вижу американцы в своем репертуаре. Опять "вынули из закромов" для общего пользования кучу документов Корейской войны, но не в полном объеме. Вроде и не скажешь, что они лгут, но и правдой это назвать сложно.
__________________________________________________  _______________________
Виталий, то что Вы написали
 Не серьезно.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Виталий, то что Вы написали
>  Не серьезно.


А что я должен написать после вот этой вашей фразы:



> *-- F-51D№44-73396* 
> Известно что потерян от действий противника.
> Но:
> неизвестны обстоятельства потери.
> Неизвестна Фамилия летчика
> Неизвестно время потери
> Неизвестен район действий
> Нет данных о задаче, которую  выполнял


Как такое может быть? Неведомый американский летчик решил полетать над Корейским полуостровом 8 ноября 1950 года и потерялся? Так что ли?

Если был потерян самолет из какойто летной части, значит есть документы, где присутствует описание этого события. Дальше два варианта:
1. Документы засекречены или к ним закрыт доступ исследователям;
2. Исследователи намеренно скрывают наличие такого документа и соответственно - такого факта.

----------


## Док_М

Хорошо. 
Transit привёл описание боя 35-й ибаэ.
Характрено два моменто - 3 "мустанга" и визуальный контакт с группой F-80.
Времени опять нет.
Однако эти два момента позволяют с определённой долей уверенности датировать этот бой первой половиной дня, т.к. советскими пилотами зафиксирован лишь один контакт с реактивными машинами американцев - первая половина дня.
Вероятнее всего, это столкновение группы Пахомова в 09:38:

".._Через полчаса в свой первый воздушный бой в корейском небе вступили летчики 28-й ИАД. Восьмерка МиГ-15 139-й –го ГИАП под командованием гв. к. Пахомова вылетела в район Аньдуна на перехват авиации противника, где и встретила 3 Ф-51. Л-т Щеголев со своим ведомым л-т Кустовым оторвались от ведущей пары гв. ст. л. Красникова, а когда в 9.38 обнаружили свои самолеты, то тут же решили встать в боевой строй. На развороте гв. л. Кустов на большой скорости выскочил вперед и ниже своего ведущего. В этотмомент ст. л. Щеголев заметил, что справа-впереди на встречном курсе на дистанции 500-600 м на одной высоте 3 Ф-51, которые пошли в атаку на МиГ-15 Кустова. Ст.л-т Щеголев доворотом вправо отбил атаку «Мустангов» от своего ведомого. После второй очереди один Ф-51 задымил и пошел с резким снижением влево, а затем, по сообщению ВПУ, упал в районе Аньдуна._ .."

Тогда, совершенно очевидно, что все зафиксированные в американской историографии столкновения "мустангов" и "шутов" с МиГами произошли в первой половине дня.
И тогда перед нами встаёт два боя вотрой половины 8 ноября:

".._Во второй половине дня с американскими самолетами провели два воздушных боя летчики 28-го ГИАП. С 12.20 8 МиГ-15 под командованием ст. л. Акимова вели поиск противника в районе Аньдуна, при этом сам ведущий со своим ведомым ст, л. Алексеенко оторвались от основной группы. В 12.30 на высоте 3500 м Акимов заметил слеваяа дистанции 3—5 км 4 Ф-51 и атаковал парой противника. Первая атака прошла безрезультатно, но на выходе из нее Акимов заметил еще одно звено Ф-51. Вторая атака оказалась более удачной — 1 Ф-51 упал в 20 км юго-восточнее Аньдуна. Выйдя из атаки вправо, МиГи проскочили впереди противника, развернулись на 180 градусов и произвели по 3 Ф-51 еще одну атаку на встречных курсах, но безрезультатно. Тем не менее из-за скрытого сближения и внезапности атак самолеты противника во время боя сопротивления не оказывали, даже не могли вовремя разворачиваться в сторону МиГов и их счастье, что огонь наших истребителей был не столь эффективен, как их атаки.
В 13.43 по вызову ВПУ в район Аньдуна вылетели 8 МиГ-15 под командованием командира 28-го ГИАП м-ра Колядина. Сам ведущий звеном осуществлял прикрытие аэродрома Аньдуна, а звену к. Коробова приказал прикрыть город. В 14.13 к. Коробов обнаружил справа-впереди на дистанции 7 км 6  Ф-51 и звеном пошел в атаку на противника. Огонь вели все летчики с дистанций 1000—1200 м до дистанции 400—500 м_ .."

Тогда, следует абсолютно логичный вывод, что бои второй половины дня американской историграфией остались не замеченными.
Более того, они не зафиксированы, очевидно, и в отчётах американского офицера разведки и в Сборнике. У вована22 есть эти документы, но, т.к. он не привёл ничего из них, значит там нет ничего.
Если я не прав, то вновь прошу Вас, вован22, привести цитаты из документов.

Выводов, значит два:

- Первый: Атака прошла незамеченной для американцев, несмотря  на явное описание повторного захода. Результат здесь пока вторичен. Главное сам факт - незамеченная атака.
Тогда вполне допустимо, что потеря либо "мустанга", либо АТ-6D была списана на "неизвестную причину", либо ЗА.

- Второй вариант: атака была замечена, результат был - сбитый самолёт (F-51D №44-73396, или AT-6D№45-86149), но о причинах этой потери было решено умолчать.
Не будем сейчас говорить, почему. Просто умолчали.

Третьего варианта не дано. Т.К. ВСЕ безрезультативные бои с МиГами американская историография фиксировала исправно, в чём мы могли убедиться, читая описания как 1, так и 6, 7, 8, 9 ноября. 
Там всё подробно - фамилии, стрельбы, попадания.
Сбитых американцев только нет.

А здесь есть потеря (даже две), и есть "потерянные" бои (даже два).
Нет только их описания.
Ничего личного, никаких инсинуаций и т.п. Выводы каждый может сделать сам.

Ещё раз прошу Вас не сбрасывать со счетов этот АТ-6D.
В KORWALD причина его потери значится неизвестной.
То, что написано в KWP - версия. Иначе, были бы совпадения. Впрочем, в американских публичных документах часто встречаются аналогичные противоречия, так что странного здесь не много.

Итак, коллеги, минимально возможная трактовка этой ситуации:

- *Одна из заявок пилотов МиГов вероятнее всего подтверждается.
На счёт ст.лейт. Акимова можно занести весьма вероятную победу над поршневым одномоторным самолётом ВВС США*.

Прошу мотивированно высказаться участников по этому вопросу с приведением аргументов, или контраргументов.
Фразы типа "нет точных причин и фамилий пилота" и "это не упомянуто в историографии США"  не предлагать. Там, как и в нашей, много чего не упомянуто, и много чего лишнего упомянуто.
Есть факты. Я их изложил. 
Ваше мнение, как исследователей и здравомыслящих людей.
Вопрос надо закрыть.

После чего плавно переходим к 9-му ноября.

----------


## Transit

> Тогда, совершенно очевидно, что все зафиксированные в американской историографии столкновения "мустангов" и "шутов" с МиГами произошли в первой половине дня.


Void




> А может это летчики Мустангов приняли атаковавшие их реактивные истребители за свои, а на самом деле это были МиГи?


Атака "Шутов" на своих закончилась перебранкой по радио, так что вероятность спутать их с МиГ-ами мала. Кстати, не мог Акимов в первом заходе отстреляться по звену 36 FBS, а во втором атаковать ту "урезанную" группу 35 FBS, сделав ложный вывод что одного он все же "вальнул".

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Прошу мотивированно высказаться участников по этому вопросу с приведением аргументов, или контраргументов.


Когда *Вован22* сообщил о поступлении к нему большой массы документов с американской стороны и предложил начать поэтапный разбор воздушного противостояния наших истребителей с американцами, я решил, что он располагает необходимой базой для этого. По-минимуму - что-то вроде советских журналов боевых действий, где кратко даются основные события на день, неделю, месяц... Но сейчас получается, что он поторопился с выводами. Как видно ему дали не всю информацию. Причем, возможно, часть документов самим американским исследователям не доступна или они не хотят ее выкладывать по тем или иным причинам. И тут у нас получается весьма неоднозначная ситуация: с одной стороны мы имеем достаточно полные советские материалы, где присутствуют как достижения, так и недостатки, а с другой стороны имеется   некий объем информации по американской авиации за полноту которого поручиться нельзя. Как-то не очень корректно получается.

Возьмем конкретные примеры. Про гибель гв.к.Грачева впервые написали Леонид и Юрий в одной из своих статей, потом эти данные подхватили и остальные наши исследователи. Но ведь могло быть все иначе. Как конкретно погиб Грачев никто из советских летчиков не видел, так как он оторвался от своей группы в процессе боя. Вполне можно было эту потерю не упоминать, как вышло с тем же Мустангом F-51D№44-73396 – «пропал без вести и точка». Следующая потеря  от 11 ноября, когда на вынужденной посадке разбился на строящимся аэродроме Аньдун гв.ст.л.Насонов, тоже может быть обойдена вниманием – «катастрофа на посадке, с кем не бывает». И так далее… С таким успехом можно насчитать сотню сбитых МиГов и  на этом ограничиться. А возмущенных «вражеских» историков просить предъявить доказательства в виде архивных ссылок. Но в том то и дело, что наши исследователи по такому пути не пошли. Да, в своих работах кое-кто «не щадил» американцев, завышая результативность наших частей и соединений (это в полной мере относится и ко мне), но вот свои потери не скрывали и не уводили их под разными предлогами в тень.

Это, так сказать мои общие мысли в слух, а по конкретному вопросу, боюсь, что ответа мы не получим. Я не верю, что *Вован22* нас обманывает, скрывая какие-то потери. Он просто не располагает соответствующим объемом информации. У меня вот тоже информации по нашим частям не много. Что имеем, то имеем. Просто в дальнейшем стоит помнить о том, что существует вероятность того, что у американской стороны могли быть и другие потери.



> Кстати, не мог Акимов в первом заходе отстреляться по звену 36 FBS, а во втором атаковать ту "урезанную" группу 35 FBS, сделав ложный вывод что одного он все же "вальнул".


Тут уж в голову человека не залезть, если ты не экстрасенс уровня Мессинга. Могло быть как угодно.

----------


## Док_М

> в первой половине дня бой Ф-80 и "сбитый" МиГ, во второй половине дня все бои "Мустангов" (точнее с 2:25 p.m. до 3:50 p.m. по времени принятом в штабе 5-го флота). Кстати, на помощь "Мустангам" поднимали 8 Ф-80, но когда они вышли в район боя, все уже закончилось


Э, нет, коллега.
Не совсем так. Смотрите.
Вы ранее не приводили никакого времени, хотя я многократно обращал на это внимание. 
Сейчас Вы привели диапазон: 2:22 - 3:50 (после полудня).

Вы хотите сказать, что это тот пеирод, в котором происходили все описанные Вами и вованом22 столкновения МиГов и "мустангов"?

Тогда ситуация ещё интереснее и сложне. Для американской историографии.
Теряется связка "мустанги" - "шутинг стары", отчётливо зафиксированная в советских документах, как утренний бой группы Афонина - Харитонова.
Ведь Вы говорите, что во второй половине дня "шуты" пришли, когда всё закончилось. 
Но это было не так. Атака "шутов" по Харитонову происходила практически одномоментно с атакой Афонина по "мустангам". И это было утром. 
Если всё же все описанные бои с "мустангами" происходили после обеда, то тогда с кем проводили бои МиГи утром??
И где тогда описания этих боёв, в которых заявлено даже два "мустанга"?

В таком случае следует признать вероятными даже две заявки МиГов, т.к. утром было заявлено именно 2 F-51?

Кроме того, Вы несколько ошиблись:




> Сообщение от Transit  
> Кстати, не мог Акимов в первом заходе отстреляться по звену 36 FBS, а во втором атаковать ту "урезанную" группу 35 FBS, сделав ложный вывод что одного он все же "вальнул".


Тройку "мустангов" атаковал не Акимов и не Афонин.
Это была совершенно другая группа МиГов:

".. _Через полчаса ( 09:38) в свой первый воздушный бой в корейском небе вступили летчики 28-й ИАД. Восьмерка МиГ-15 139-й –го ГИАП под командованием гв. к. Пахомова вылетела в район Аньдуна на перехват авиации противника, где и встретила 3 Ф-51. Л-т Щеголев со своим ведомым л-т Кустовым оторвались от ведущей пары гв. ст. л. Красникова, а когда в 9.38 обнаружили свои самолеты, то тут же решили встать в боевой строй. На развороте гв. л. Кустов на большой скорости выскочил вперед и ниже своего ведущего. В этотмомент ст. л. Щеголев заметил, что справа-впереди на встречном курсе на дистанции 500-600 м на одной высоте 3 Ф-51, которые пошли в атаку на МиГ-15 Кустова. Ст.л-т Щеголев доворотом вправо отбил атаку «Мустангов» от своего ведомого. После второй очереди один Ф-51 задымил и пошел с резким снижением влево, а затем, по сообщению ВПУ, упал в районе Аньдуна. Оставитшиеся 2 Ф-51 прекратили атаковать МиГ-15 Кустова и ушли пикированием на свою территорию, а прикрывающее звено ст. л. Красникова последовало на аэродром.
В 9.45 ведущий ударной четверки гв. к. Пахомов па обратном курсе на высоте 6000 м обнаружил уходящую пару Ф-51. и атаковал ее своей парой. Сблизившись с противником на дистанцию 800 м, наш ведущий открыл огонь, дав две очереди по ведущему «Мустангу», но из-за плохой видимости результатов атаки не наблюдал. После чего вся группа благополучно вернулась на аэродром.
_.."

Кроме того, эта тройка "мустангов" вполне могла быть и не тройкой "мустангов", простите за тафтологию. Это просто наиболее напрашивающееся сопоставление. Не более того.
Вполне возможен вариант, что это была тройка, но не только "мустангов".

Как вариант - разведчик Т-6, сопровождаемый парой "мустангов".
Вы можете опровергнуть этот вариант?
Как указал ранее вован22, прецедент был - 1 ноября, когда именно в такой формации 2+1 (2 F-51 + 1 T-6) было атакована американская группа и Ф.Чиж заявил победу над "мустангом".
Американские документы однозначно указывают, что это был Т-6.

Почему этого не могло быть и 8-го ноября?

----------


## 13th

> - _AT-6D№45-86149, 6148TCSq, Crashed, aircraft wreckage spotted, cause unknown, 1 Lt. Lewis T.Harrison, 1 Lt. Frederick O.Zentner, KIA_
> 
> В закрывшемся ныне сайте KWP было следующая запись по этому борту:
> 
> - _AT-6D№45-86149, 6148TCSq, while flying an air-ground control mission, his aircraft was hit by anti-aircraft fire and exploded, 1 Lt. Frederick O.Zentner, KIA_


Замечание в сторону: 1-й лейтенант Льюис Томас Харрисон-мл. (личный номер O-0948576) официально числится погибшим 2 августа 1950 года.

Дополнение: ан нет, это похоже на ошибку в документации. Получается, что 2 августа он был ранен, а погиб действительно 8 ноября.

----------


## Chizh

Вставлю свои пять копеек.
Есть мнение что потери лучше считать по материалам пострадавшей стороны поскольку она лучше знает что и сколько потеряла.

----------


## Transit

> Э, нет, коллега.
> Не совсем так. Смотрите.
> Вы ранее не приводили никакого времени, хотя я многократно обращал на это внимание. 
> Сейчас Вы привели диапазон: 2:22 - 3:50 (после полудня).


По времени боя - вынужден принести извинения за внесенную ошибку:  2:25 - 3:50 p.m. это время боя "Мустангов" с МиГ-ами 7-го ноября, а мы ведь обсуждаем события 8-го числа.

----------


## Док_М

Для Chizh

Мы именно это и стараемся сделать.
Вот приведены потери "пострадавшей стороны". Только объяснений по ним у этой стороны нет...

----------


## Вован22

* Vitali Acote:*
"Вполне можно было эту потерю не упоминать, как вышло с тем же Мустангом F-51D№44-73396 – «пропал без вести и точка». Следующая потеря от 11 ноября, когда на вынужденной посадке разбился на строящимся аэродроме Аньдун гв.ст.л.Насонов, тоже может быть обойдена вниманием – «катастрофа на посадке, с кем не бывает». И так далее… С таким успехом можно насчитать сотню сбитых МиГов и на этом ограничиться. А возмущенных «вражеских» историков просить предъявить доказательства в виде архивных ссылок. Но в том то и дело, что наши исследователи по такому пути не пошли."
__________________________________________________  ________________________
Небольшое уточнение самолет Ф-51 №44-73396, не пропал безвести.
У МакЛарена он проходит потерянным от действий противника. 
У Мак Ларена в таблице нет деления на  сбитые ЗА,  ИА, средство поражения не установлено. Все потерянные от действий противника идут под индексом М.

2. Теперь выскажу свое мнение:
Нужно было идти по пути который Вы отвергли.
*Во первых показать распределение потерь по причинам, как это было записано в документах штабов дивизий и штаба 64 ИАК.*
Тоже самое сделать для противоборствующей стороны.
На сегодняшний день мы это распределение потерь по причинам имеем.
Согласно официальных данных( не работ историков)
_А именно  статистического сборника выпущенного штабом ВВС США в в конце 53_ года.( Грифованного и через несколько десятков лет рассекреченного)
*В ноябре 50 года*( В качестве примера)
*боевые потери от воздействия противника:*
*В-29-1*( сбит в воздушном бою)
F-51-8( из них 7 -от огня с земли) и в 1(одном) случае, средство поражения не установлено.
*F-80-2*( сбиты  огнем с земли)
*T-6-2*( сбиты огнем с земли)
*Не вернулись с боевых заданий:*
*Ф-80-2*
*Т-6-1*
*Ф-51-1*
*Таким образом получаем видение штабов на понесенные потери в тот период.*
Если есть отличия в причинах распределения потерь у сторон, а они будут видны сразу, то необходимо за основу выбрать распределение потерь по соответствующим причинам одной из сторон и в этой системе учета показать данные другой стороны. Другими словами  все потери привязать."единой системе координат".


Данными от 64ИАК, по распределению потерь по причинам  мы не располагаем. 
*Виталий, может Вы прольете свет на этот вопрос?.*

Поэтому даю для примера( обратите внимание не на цифры , а на причины потерь)
*нашу градацию потерь, авиации КБФ за первый год войны*:
Сбито в воздушных боях-228
Сбито ЗА-78
Разбились при посадках от боевых повреждений-35
Не вернулись с Боевого задания-95
Уничтожены на аэродромах-98
Сбито своими средствами ПВО-19
Потери из-за отказов мат части в боевых вылетах:
-Разбиты при взлете с аэродрома-29
-Разбиты при посадке на свой аэродром-40
-Разбиты при вынужденных посадках вне аэродрома-37
Другие причины-27
*Итого:** 686*
Небоевые потери-80
*Источник :Штаб авиации ВМФ. Сборник материалов по опыту боевых действий.*
Не думаю, что корейское распределение будет сильно по причинам отличаться от представленного выше. 
Так вот в штабах записали бы-Насонова( если самолет имел повреждения в бою)-разбившимся от полученных повреждений при посадке.
А Грачева-не вернувшимся с боевого задания. А судя по всему его так и записали.

3. Вот теперь, когда потери показаны для обеих сторон в "единой системе координат", можно  начинать наполнять эти таблицы более подробным материалом.
В том числе переводить потери из одной категории в другую( из невернувшихся с боевых заданий в категорию сбит в воздушном бою) на основе появившихся после войны данных. Но в этих случаях надо тоже быть осторожным.
*Чтобы точно определить кто кого сбил, нужно иметь подробнейшие описания боев   противоборствующих сторон. Стыковать все траектории самолетов по месту и времени.*  
В случае же с Грачевым, мы имеем отчет  о бое проведенном советскими летчиками и литературную обработку( очень ужатую) отчета с американской стороны.
И придирчивый читатель, скажет Браун тоже видел, как атакованный им самолет упал.
И у читателя сразу возникнет вопрос, а нашли наши поисковые команды место падения самолета Грачева ?
И насколько найденное место падения, соответствует показанному в описании с американской стороны?. 
Я уже приводил случай сентября 52года. 
Когда американцы получив материалы 64 ИАК сравнили со своими отчетами и выяснилось, что летчик, которому защитали победу как предположительную, на самом деле действительно сбил МиГ-15.

4. Док М пишет:
"Вот приведены потери "пострадавшей стороны". Только объяснений по ним у этой стороны нет..."
__________________________________________________  _______________________

Это о чем говорит? *А говорит это только об одном, Док М не располагает информацией об обстоятельствах потери и не более того.
Всегда найдется человек( хорошо если это участник темы) у которого подобная информация имеется.* Или прольет свет на саму потерю с несколько неожиданной стороны.
Когда мы с участником под ником 13th, разбирали потери американской авиации в ЮВА, выяснилось следующее.
В реестре потерь авиации флота один А-6 с указанным заводским номером, числится потеряным. 13th, привел мне фотографию этого самолета уже в послевоенное время. ПОлучается, что этот самолет не только подняли из воды, но и восстановили.

Бывает и наоборот, когда самолет отправляют на капитальный ремонт, а там его списывают.
Бывает так, что самолет может быть востановлен, но в силу сложившейся ситуации с поставками зап частей, этот самолет используют в качестве донора. А потом списывают.
Нюансов много.

*Да и понятно, что МакЛарен ни когда не ставил задачу для себя подробно описать обстоятельства потерь всех 322 Мустангов или 324 Ф-80.*

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Данными от 64ИАК, по распределению потерь по причинам  мы не располагаем. 
> Виталий, может Вы прольете свет на этот вопрос?


У меня этих данных нет. Но, боюсь, что они нам только запутают ситуацию. *Вован22* вы же читали мои посты на форуме airbase.ru, где я показывал ошибки и нестыковки в дивизионных документах. Лучше идти от первоисточников - документации авиационных полков. Что я и сделал. Там погрешностей меньше.

----------


## Док_М

вован22

Я не совсем понял квинтэссенцию, если так можно выразиться, Вашего сообщения.
В чём его конечный смысл?
Если я правильно понял, мы в настоящее время пошли по пути разбора каждого воздушного боя от начала боевых действий советскими лётчиками.
Верно?

Вы дали понять (и я согласен с Виталием), что Вы располагаете информацией о причинах потерь американских самолётов. Отлично. Это ли не повод закрыти "бреши"?

И вот мы начали.
Теперь Вы пишите столь пространное сообщение. Что Вы хотите им сказать?
Что Вы отказываетесь переводить американские потери в графу "сбито МиГами" только по причине того, что у Вас нет подробных описаний боёв?
Так их, похоже, нет ни у кого.
Тогда, вполне резонно вообще не продолжать далее.

К чему эти обсуждения и разборы, если для Вас всё и так ясно - есть Сборник и подобные ему документы. В них есть графы "не вернулись с б/в, неизвестная причина", "лётное происшествие в б/в" и графа "ЗА".
Там много цифр. Часть из этих цифр приходится на дни, когда советскими пилотами заявлены победы в в/б и имеется совпадение типов машин.

Если исходить из Вашей позиции, то их никак нельзя отождествлять, т.к. "нет подробного описания боёв с американской стороны".
И что же мы будем делать далее?
Выходов два:

 - первый - продолжать разбор и переводить потери из этих граф в "сбитые МиГами" по умолчанию, если советские описания показывают достаточно вероятное поражение цели.

- второй - Вы просто сбрасываете американскую статистику из Сборника с этими графами, как они там есть (или не сбрасываете, если не сочтёте нужным) и мы останемся ровно на том же месте. Официальная американская статистика и 76 "сейбров", сбитых в в/б.

Третий вариант здесь невозможен, т.к. подробным американским описанием ВСЕХ боёв Вы, явно, не располагаете, что продемонстрировало 8 ноября.
Вы просто решили "проскочить" этот день и "опустили" и "неизвестный" "мустанг" и Т-6. Так дальше двигаться бессмысленно.

Я не вполне согласен с Вами, вован22 о методике движения вперёд.
На мой взгляд, если уж заниматься разбором, то именно так - каждый день и каждый бой.
Не надо никаких таблиц по матеиралам штабов и т.п. Зачем они?
Есть бои. Есть потери за этот день. их просто надо сопоставить. Подневно. Как мы и пытались сделать.
А потом, за месяц формируется итоговая таблица.
Минимум промежуточных, малопонятных действий и всё очень наглядно.

Предлагаю всем участникам определиться.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> ...переводить потери из этих граф в "сбитые МиГами" по умолчанию, если советские описания показывают достаточно вероятное поражение цели.


Это уже явный перехлёст в другую сторону. По-моему, не стоит плодить новые заблуждения и ошибки. Вполне достаточно констатировать факт *вероятной победы*  совеской стороны.

----------


## Vitali Acote

Что касается итогов боев 9 ноября, то полноценно подвести их итоги я не смогу. Как я и говорил в свое время, еще до начала наших разборов, мы столкнулись с ситуацией, когда обе стороны остались вполне довольны результатами своей работы. Нужны доклады китайских и корейских частей, но их у нас нет.

----------


## Док_М

Виталий, я именно это и имел ввиду:




> Вполне достаточно констатировать факт *вероятной победы*  совеской стороны


.

Доказательством тому служат мои слова о боях 8 ноября (пост от 16.12.2011 г., 20:31):




> - *Одна из заявок пилотов МиГов вероятнее всего подтверждается.
>  На счёт ст.лейт. Акимова можно занести весьма вероятную победу над поршневым одномоторным самолётом ВВС США*.


Суть предлагаемого метода:

1. Анализ советского и американского описаний боёв. Попытка их сопоставить.
2. При условии полного совпадения описаний (не по описанию самому, а по количеству боестолкновений и, желательно, времени), происходит сверка заявок.
Как пример - разобранное 1 ноября. Всё чётко, все столкновения фиксированы американцами и есть их описания и результаты у американской стороны.
3. При условии отсутствия в американской историографии описаний всех боестолкновений, анализируются имеющиеся, делается вывод соответственно пункту  №2 с подтверждением, или опровержением сопадающих советских заявок.
Оставшиеся заявки (не описанные американцами) трактуются, как *вероятно подтверждённая победа* советской стороны при наличии совпадений по потерянным типам в этот день.

Ваше мнение, коллеги?

----------


## Вован22

Док М, если мы будем следовать Вашему методу, то наплодим массу предположений.
Не забывайте:
Ранее *Transit* написал:
*"..стоит упомянуть атаки истребителей-бомбардировщиков на три автомобильных конвоя (125 машин на участке дороги Чонгджу-Синыйчжу, 75 машин у дамбы Суйхо и 30 южнее Сакчу)."*
Кроме того,ИБА осуществляла еще и непосредственную поддержку войск.

2. В американской системе учета потерь. потери МиГов  в ноябре 50г
будут выглядеть следующим образом:
*Потери от воздействия противника:*
-*Потери в воздушных боях* - 2( 1-сбит в воздушном бою, 1-разбился при вынужденной посадке от полученных повреждений)
-*Обстоятельства потери не определены*-1(Грачев)
*В советской системе учета потерь:*
*Сбит в воздушном бою*-1
разбился при посадке от повреждений-1
Не вернулся из боевого вылета-1
*ОТЛИЧИЯ ВИДИТЕ?* 

3. У американцев, согласно сборника 
F-51-1( один) проходящий по категории, средство поражения не установлено и не установлены обстоятельства потери-потерян при выполнении задачи НАП.
К МиГам он уже отношения иметь не будет.

*Из 4 не вернувшихся с БЗ в ноябре.*
1 потерян при решении задач изоляции
2 -НАП( к МиГам отношения не имеет)
1- при выполнении прочих задач.
Согласно труда *"Анализ операций Москито в Корейской войне"*- все Т-6 в 1950 году потеряны от огня с земли.
 Таким образом остается один самолет потерянный в ноябре и невернувшийся с БЗ, при выполнении задачи изоляции это Ф-51 или Ф-80.
 И что мы имеем в результате:
Один Б-29 сбитый МиГами
потерянный РБ-29(ЗА+ИА), разбившийся на посадке от полученных повреждений.

Если даже *предположить*, что не вернувшийся с БЗ самолет сбит МиГом.,то картина в общем-то  ясна.

----------


## Док_М

*Вован22*




> В американской системе учета потерь. потери МиГов в ноябре 50г
>  будут выглядеть следующим образом


1. Меня не устраивает американская система подстчёта потерь.
И я не собираюсь её придерживаться, т.к. она крайне "ненаглядна" и способно значительно деформировать потери.

Вы же наоборот её активный сторонник. Но сейчас не время обсуждать эти моменты. 
Я предлагаю совершенно другое. То, ради чего всё и устраивалось, как я это понимаю - 

*Подробный разбор каждого боевого дня со всеми его боестолкновениями*.

А уж затем проводить помесячный синтез и обобщение.




> Док М, если мы будем следовать Вашему методу, то наплодим массу предположений


Мы и так её наплодим.
Вы не располагаете *всеми* подробными американскими описаниями. Это очевидно.
Американские имеющиеся данные содержат массу пробелов и предположений.
Любая попытка обобщить какие-то результаты - это в подавляющем количестве случаев - предположения, результатом которой будет ситуация 8 ноября.

Если Вы намерены просто цитировать американские "сборники" с их официальными потерями и их делением, то предлагаю вообще ничего не обсуждать.
Просто перечислить ссылки на американские источники и привести итоговую американскую таблицу своих потерь с их градацией.
И всё. 

Всё остально - предположения. 

2. 


> Не забывайте:
>  Ранее Transit написал:
> "..стоит упомянуть атаки истребителей-бомбардировщиков на три автомобильных конвоя (125 машин на участке дороги Чонгджу-Синыйчжу, 75 машин у дамбы Суйхо и 30 южнее Сакчу)."


Я ничего не забываю.
У Вас одна позиция, заметим, далёкая от идеала, у меня иная. Так же, возможно, не идеальная. 
Задачей я вижу убрать противоречия, насколько это возможно.
Вы этого не хотите, к сожалению. Но, надеюсь, попробуете.

3. *Категории "не вернулся с б/з", "лётное происшествие в б/в", сбит ЗА" в американской классификации не являются окончательными и абсолютно не изменяемыми*.
Это именно те категории, с которыми надо работать, подробно разбирая каждый бой.
Мне странно, что Вам я должен это объяснять. Потери легко списать на зенитки, отказ матчасти, на то, что конкретно никто не видел, как самолёт упал на землю и т.п.
Надо разбираться с каждым таким случаем.

Итак, *закончим*, всё же, *с 8 ноября*.
Имеем:

- Три описания американских боёв, вероятнее всего соответствующих утренним боестолкновениям, в которых советскими пилотами заявлено 2 победы над F-51.
Американцы в этих боях потерь не имели.
- Два боестолкновения во второй половине дня, в которых советскими пилотами заявлен 1 F-51. Американского описания этих боёв нет.
- Две потери одномоторных поршневых самолётов ВВС США от неустановленной причины в результате воздействия врага.
Сразу оговорюсь, что этот АТ-6D относится именно к этой категории. В КОРВАЛД он проведён именно так.

До тех пор, пока никто не предоставит американского описания этих боёв, предлагаю:

Считать, что *8 ноября имеет место вероятная победа ст.л-та Акимова над поршневым одномоторным самолётом ВВС США*.

Прошу *высказаться всех*, завершить этот день и переходить к 9 ноября.

----------


## Вован22

1. Я никогда не говорил Вам, что обладаю всеми описаниями боев. 

2. Еще раз привожу сравнение в двух системах учета"
"*В американской системе учета потерь.* потери МиГов в ноябре 50г
 будут выглядеть следующим образом:
*Потери от воздействия противника:*
*-Потери в воздушных боях* - 2( 1-сбит в воздушном бою, 1-разбился при вынужденной посадке от полученных повреждений)
*-Обстоятельства потери не определены-*1(Грачев)
*В советской системе учета потерь*:
Сбит в воздушном бою-1
*разбился при посадке от повреждений*-1
*Не вернулся из боевого вылета*-1
*Вывод:
Американская система более точная по учету потерь и более информативная.
И это наглядно видно на примере ноября месяца.*
Как бы Вы к этому не относились.

3. Не надо изобретать велосипед и выступать в роли первопроходца. "Удивляя" мир очередными "открытиями".
Все уже выверено и подсчитано. 
Максимум что можно сделать, это на основе двухсторонних данных уточнять обстоятельства потерь проходящих по категориям:
 не вернулись с БВ 
обстоятельства потери не известны.

3. Логика Ваших рассуждений понятна:
Вначале объявить:
* "Категории "не вернулся с б/з", "лётное происшествие в б/в", сбит ЗА" в американской классификации не являются окончательными и абсолютно не изменяемыми.  ."..Потери легко списать на зенитки, отказ матчасти, на то, что конкретно никто не видел, как самолёт упал на землю и т.п."*

А затем заявить:
*До тех пор, пока никто не предоставит американского описания этих боёв, предлагаю:
 Считать, что 8 ноября имеет место вероятная победа ст.л-та Акимова над поршневым одномоторным самолётом ВВС США.*
__________________________________________________  ___________________

*Очередная разновидность сказок, основанных на предположениях.
*
4. С каких это пор КОРВАЛЬД, представляющий данный без ссылок на источники, уравнивается, а то и выше ставится чем:
*Труд "Анализ операций Москито в Корейской войне"*, в котором ссылки идут на отчеты 6147Группы.

5. Если ВВС США имеют количественное приемущество, опытный летный состав, свободу в способе, месте и времени нанесения ударов, проявляют высокую активность в воздухе, то на каком основании они должны иметь больше потерь воздушных боях в ноябре, чем две советские авиационные дивизии располагающиеся на большом удалении от прикрываемых объектов, с системой обнаружения целей имеющей недостаточную глубину, с большим временем  запаздывания информации, к тому же выполняющим задачи мелкими группами.

----------


## Док_М

Вован22

*1*. Я и не говорил, что Вы "обладаете". Я лишь заметил (и не один я), что Вы "дали понять", что обладаете. Жаль. что это не соответствует действительности.

*2*. 


> Американская система более точная по учету потерь и более информативная.
>  И это наглядно видно на примере ноября месяца.


Мы разговариваем вроде бы об одном и том же, но совершенно в разных плоскостях.
Американския система трактовки потерь *не даёт полной картины потерь в воздушных боях.* А именно эта сторона и обсуждается здесь.

Если Вы полагаете, что  отражённая в ней цифра в 76 сбитых МиГами "сейбров" отражает реальную сторону проблемы, то тогда да, конечно,  американская система информативна.

Я, если вы заметили, никогда не обсуждал преимущества советской системы учёта, или её недостатки. Мне это так же не интересно.
Меня интересует (и, полагаю, практически всех участников дискуссии) реальная цифра потерь в воздушных боях.
С этой точки зрения, повторяю, *американская система крайне "ненаглядна" и способно значительно деформировать потери в воздушных боях*.
И ещё раз повторюсь - советская система меня не интересует в данном обсуждении.
Линия обсуждения - реальные цифры потерь *вне их расположения в системах*.
На основе американской раскладки по ноябрю *сделать вывод о реальных потерях в воздушных боях невозможно*. Аналогичная картина - при Вашем варианте такой же раскладки советских потерь.
Картина деформирована.
И Вы предлагаете следовать этой логике??? Какой же вывод Вы сделаете после этого??
Тот, что сделали американские историки, цитируя 76 "сейбров"?

Обсуждение просто потеряет всякий смысл...

*3*. Вован22. Прошу Вас быть вежливым. Я велосипед не изобретал и не собирался этого сделать.
Ваша фраза "всё уже подсчитано и выверено" - как большая хрустальная драгоценная ваза, на которой огромными буквами выбиты 76 "сейбров", на тонкой  вершине пирамиды. Её стабильность и устойчивость аналогична Вашей фразе.
Ибо и эти 76 были "подсчитаны и выверены".

Так же и с зенитками и отказом материальной части и т.п. в боевых вылетах.
Если Вы свято верите в эти цифры, то в таком случае, как принято в хороших местах у уважающих себя людей, Вам, как стороннику данного взгляда необходимо лишь одно - приводить описания потерь от каждого из видов воздействий. 
Зенитки? Пожалуйста, описание - как, когда и во сколько, над какой территорией был сбит зениткой, и кто это установил. Вот и всё.
Доказывайте, раз Вы верите. 
Ситуации, доказывающие обратное, разбирались на том форуме, откуда Вы ушли. 
Вы так и не признали тогда ни разу, что американские версии ошибочны, несмотря на целый ряд документальных доказательств. 
Это Ваш личный взгляд, хотя он и противоречит как элементарной логике, так и доказательной базе. Он свидетельствует лишь о крепости Вашей веры. Выдавать его за истину не к лицу, ибо это:



> Очередная разновидность сказок.


Извините, за цитирование, не удержался - фраза Ваша как нельзя лучше подходит к данной ситуации и Вашей позиции.

*4*. Так это именно то, о чём я и говорил Вам чуть выше - *приведите цитату из труда, где описаны обстоятельства потери этого AT-6D№45-86149*.
Вот и всё. 
В советских документах описания советских потерь присутствуют. Они цитированы в работах нелюбимого Вами Сейдова, Набоки, КиТ.
Приведите же нам американское описание сбития зениткой этого "москито". 
И не надо сейчас, про то, что автор "не ставил себе цели подробно разобрать судьбу каждого из..".
Если не ставил, тогда зачем писал? 
Отечественные историки, перечисленные выше именно эту цель и ставили. Каждый решал её как мог. Так почему мы не вправе ждать этого от американских?
Если всё "подсчитано и выверено"? Приведите описание и все убедятся.

Приведите описание потери этого "мустанга" из 35 ИАГ.
Что Вас останавливает? Почему уважаемый У.Томпсон, так живописавший столкновения МиГов и "мустангов" 1-го, 8-го ноября, аж на несколько страниц, пропустил и сам этот бой и не вспомнил в тексте об этом F-51? О потерях крыла 6-го и 13-го вспомнил, описал (в тексте), а про этот забыл...
Зачем о других писал тогда, раз "не ставил цели" (это Вы его кстати об этой цели спрашивали, прошу прощение? Он сам рассказал, чем руководствовался, когда книгу писал? А то Вы за него так рассуждаете...)

*5*. Мы сейчас не говорим об итогах ноября. Только о 8-мом числе.

*P.S*.
Скажите, по какой причине Вы выступаете против подневной и "побоевой" системе рассмотрения итогов боёв? 
И что Вас не устраивает в том, что надо разбираться с каждым случаем заявки и потери?
Только то, что они проведены у американцев, как отказ матчасти и зенитки?
Так всё просто. Я же прошу Вас - приводите описания и все эти вопросы сразу снимаются.

Вот, 1 ноября. Я задал уточняющий вопрос. Вы ответили, привели описания по потерям. Вопрос снят. Не так?
Приведите и здесь. Вопрос снимется.

Ещё раз *прошу Вас* - Вы не профессор в аудитории студентов. Ваше мнение - только Ваше и Вы лишь убеждаете остальных в его верности. Убедите. Докажите.

----------


## Вован22

1. Свое отношение, к  Вашему предложению, часть участников, в том числе и Я уже высказали. 
*Нам интереснее рассматривать сам ход действий и степень решения поставленных задач и соответственно степень достижения поставленных целей противоборствующими сторонами.
Конечно определенное место анализ потерь в наших разборах  будет занимать.*
Но не самое главное. 
 Помесячного распределения потерь и данных дневника ежедневных действий нам будет вполне достаточно.
Кроме того, если посмотреть на представленные ниже данные:
*Боевые потери:
В-29-57,      Боевых вылетов-20488, Уровень потерь- 2.78 самолета на 1000 вылетов
Ф-51-300,   Боевых вылетов-62607, Уровень потерь- 4.8  самолета на 1000 вылетов
Ф-80-277    Боевых вылетов-98515, Уровень потерь- 2.8 самолета на 1000 вылетов
Ф-84-249    Боевых вылетов-86408, Уровень потерь- 2.88 самолета на 1000 вылетов
Ф-86-184    Боевых вылетов-87179, Уровень потерь- 2.11 самолета на 1000 вылетов

 МиГ-15      Боевых вылетов-64300, Уровень потерь-  5 самолетов на 1000 вылетов  
*

*Выпуск самолетов в США в период войны:
Истребители и Истребители-бомбардировщики-7945
Бомбардировщики-749
Разведчиков-311
*
*То приходим к следующему ВЫВОДУ:*
*ПРи таком уровне потерь, от 3 до 5 самолетов на 1000 вылетов и возможностях промышленности СССР и США. Серьезно говорить о том, что понесенные потери оказывали существенное влияние на ход действий или степень достижения поставленных задач и целей не приходится.*
*Юрии и Виталий были правы, когда сказали об этом.*
Да и сокрытие,  при таком уровне потерь, теряет всякий смысл. 
Это для любителей конспирологических версий.)))
3. Если говорить о потерях одной из составляющей  ударных сил-В-29
То в  отчетах Вомбардировочного командования и Дальневосточных ВВС всегда говорилось о том, что В-29 от истребителей несли потери в несколько раз больше чем от ЗА.(* коэфициент 3,5-4*).
*При таком соотношении потерь от ЗА и ИА,  скрывать что то, нет смысла.*
Тем более, что на сегодняшний день, судьба практически всех выпущенных В-29 выверена по картам учета. И расхождений, с данными Дальневосточных ВВС и штаба ВВС США -нет.
Это опять же для любителей конспирологических версий.)))))

----------


## Vitali Acote

Ребята,  меня от красного текста уже в глазах рябит. Может стоит снизить накал спора? Я с самого начала предупреждал, что вряд ли у нас получиться досконально разобрать ход воздушной войны в Корее из-за недостатка документов. Не стоит метать громы и молнии по отношению друг к другу, в жизни всегда чего-то не хватает.

----------


## Transit

Возвращаясь к событиям 9-го ноября.
Никто не знает, где можно найти оригинал прессрелиза представителя ВВС США в Вашингтоне (INS) от 10.11.1950? Сразу несколько новостных изданий, цитируя его, писало о повреждении за 9-е ноября трех самолетов ВВС США: 1 F-80 и 2 B-29 - все от истребителей противника (для примера прикрепляю выдержку из газеты "The Day" от 10 ноября 1950 г. стр.1 колонка 7). Добавлю, что другими изданиями уточняется место падения в море Б-29 потерявшего три двигателя: crashed into the Yellow Sea 18 miles south of Chongju. Возможно это и есть бомбардировщик сбитый МиГ-ами 10.11.1950, случайно добавленный в предыдущий день?

----------


## Вован22

От 10 ноября 50 г:
Dispatched a Stratline to Partridge and Sweetser:

.."the news that at about 1245 today, 6 MiGs hopped on and
shot down a B–29 as it was withdrawing from the target at Uiju. Eleven men
were seen to parachute from the plane. Plane went down near the coast and airsea
rescue now in process.""

----------


## Transit

> От 10 ноября 50 г:
> Dispatched a Stratline to Partridge and Sweetser:
> 
> .."the news that at about 1245 today, 6 MiGs hopped on and
> shot down a B–29 as it was withdrawing from the target at Uiju. Eleven men
> were seen to parachute from the plane. Plane went down near the coast and airsea
> rescue now in process.""


Хорошо, с обоими Б-29 ситуация понятна, а какого числа был поврежден F-80?

----------


## Вован22

От 8 ноября 50года
*FLASH REPORT from Fifth Air Force:* First contact between F–80 and
MiG–15s this morning - results no damage to F–80s, one MiG kill, and
one probable.
*PART II.* From Fifth Air Force pilots’ ops reports
on Sinuiju, they indicate that the town was burning fiercely and was covered
90 percent by bombers. Flak was estimated at moderate and reasonably
accurate. One B–29 appeared to be hit.
*PART IV.* Fifth Air Force flash report of 1500 hours indicates that the first
meeting of F–80s and MiG–15s took place this morning. Results: one
MiG kill, one MiG probable; no damage to F–80s. S/G.E.S.

----------


## Док_М

Вован22




> Нам интереснее рассматривать сам ход действий и степень решения поставленных задач и соответственно степень достижения поставленных целей противоборствующими сторонами.
>  Конечно определенное место анализ потерь в наших разборах будет занимать.


Я стесняюсь спросить, но "*Нам*", это кому? 
Лично Вам, или разве высказался кто-то ещё? Если я не ошибаюсь, пока НИКТО из участников - ни Юрий и Леонид (они, увы давно не участвуют..), ни Виталий, ни Transit, ни 13th после моих слов ничего не заявили по данному вопросу. Диалог шёл исключительно между нами, и затем сместился в плоскость 9 - 10 ноября.
Я бы не стал так говорить за других на Вашем месте. Это по меньшей мере не вежливо.

Коллеги, прошу Вас всё же высказаться, какую линию примет наша тема: 

1) Обсуждение итоговых результатов за месяц с лёгким касательством отдельных боёв (предложение вована22).

2) Разбор каждого боевого дня, насколько это возможно, с итоговым обобщением по-месячно (моё предложение).

Прошу Вас высказаться, ибо от этого зависит дальнейшая линия темы.
Согласитесь, "перетягивание одеяла" то мной, то вованом22 в ту, или иную сторону пагубно отразилось бы на конструктивном диалоге.
Вот и сейчас - начатая "за здравие" дискуссия споткнулась на первом же спорном моменте, превратившись в "за упокой".
Это крайне печально и вызывает у меня, например, лишь чувство сожаления.

Надо определиться, чтобы сомнений больше не было. Вопрос не долгий и не отнимет у Вас много времени. Просто, что Вы выбираете, иначе дискуссия скатится в хаос и вместо стройного систематического разбора превратиться в сумбурный диалог, мало полезный и интересный читающим.
Как решит большинство, так предлагаю и действовать. 

С Уважением.

----------


## Vitali Acote

*Док_М*, я свое мнение не раз озвучивал. По какому бы пути мы не пошли, из-за недостатка информации сильно не продвинемся.

----------


## Transit

Присоединяюсь к мнению Виталия. Анализ даже такого несложного месяца, как ноябрь 1950 показал, что мы не можем уверенно "свести" нашу и западную версии из-за недостатка информации. 
Возможные варианты дискусии вижу как:
- рассматривать события поверхностно, останавливаясь только на тех, по которым есть что сказать.
- создать отдельную ветку для досконального анализа, а эту оставить для общего.

За 10 ноября самолеты 5-го флота выполнили 224 боевых вылета, уничтожив 10 танков, 32 автомобиля. Среди атакованных целей один мост и 8 населенных пунктов.
Воздушные бои:
- Звено F-80 дважды подверглось атаке МиГ-ов у Синыйчжу (причем отмечено применение противником неуправляемых ракет (!?) с большой дистанции);
- Звено F-9F, прикрывавшее палубные "Скайрейдеры", вступило в бой с МиГ-ами над Синыйчжу. На счет летчиков "Пантер" занесен один поврежденный самолет противника.
- Одиночный F-4U-4P VC-61 пилот Lt. (jg) Ray Hosier атакован МиГ-ов в ходе разведывательного полета у Синыйчжу.

----------


## Вован22

Авиации флота, на реке Ялу, в качестве основных целей на поражение назначены мосты и объекты в Hyesanjin и Manopjin, вспомогательная цель  мосты в Синыйджу.
Кроме того осуществляли НАП для 10 Корпуса и вели систематические действия на транспортных коммуникациях.
Начиная с 9 числа в течении 10 дней только по мостам и объектам выполнили 593 ударных вылета. 
Основные усилия в период с 9 по 12 ноября. 
В этот период с каждого авианосца ежедневно, выполнялось от 70 до 100 вылетов.
*12 ноября* удар авиации флота по автомобильному мосту в Синыйчжу, привел к обрушению одного пролета моста на корейской территории.
В это же период с *9 по 12 ноября*
В-29 ударили :
*9 ноября*- по объектам в Сакчу и Пукчин
*10 ноября* -Ыйджу-один В-29 сбит истребителями.
*11 ноября*- плохая погода препятствовала действиям В-29.
Воспользовавшись ухудшением погоды, в течении двух дней 10 и 11 числа, китайцы наведя в районе Манопжин два понтонных моста, переправлили на корейский берег свою 3 Армию. 
*12 ноября* - удар по Манопжин. 
Удар с опозданием, 3 Армия уже ушла на Юг к месту сосредоточения.
Один  В-29( 98 Группа) получил повреждения от ЗА и совершил вынужденную посадку  на аэродроме морской пехоты в Yanpo. После замены двигателя перелетел в Японию.

*13 ноября.* В-29 вернулись  к бомбометанию по ж/д  мосту в Синыйджу.
 Девятка В-29 нанесла удар в 12 часов 05 мин местного времени. Сбросив в общей сложности 102 бомбы(1000 фунтовые).
Первая группа 4 самолета- Курс бомбометания-230 гр
Вторая группа 2 самолета-237гр
Третья группа 3 самолета-232 гр
Средняя высота бомбометания 7500м.
Как и 8 числа МиГи не перехватывали эту девятку В-29.
большой переполох в штабе 5ВА вызвало падение одной бомбы в Аньдуне.
Было выполненно тщательное раследование. Причина -погнутый стабилизатор одной из бомб.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> За 10 ноября ...Воздушные бои:
> - Звено F-80 дважды подверглось атаке МиГ-ов у Синыйчжу (причем отмечено применение противником неуправляемых ракет (!?) с большой дистанции);


Вероятно это дневной бой, и конечно МиГи ракетами не стреляли. Командир 28 ГИАП гв.м.Колядин шестеркой провел две атаки по звену F-80, при этом из-за большой дистанции стрельба была не точной. Американские летчики скорее всего первый раз побывали под обстрелом крупнокалиберной (для самолетов) артиллерии и приняли 37 и 23 мм снаряды за ракеты.




> - Звено F-9F, прикрывавшее палубные "Скайрейдеры", вступило в бой с МиГ-ами над Синыйчжу. На счет летчиков "Пантер" занесен один поврежденный самолет противника.
> - Одиночный F-4U-4P VC-61 пилот Lt. (jg) Ray Hosier атакован МиГ-ов в ходе разведывательного полета у Синыйчжу.


Бой с палубниками был скорее всего утром (9.30 по Пекинскому времени) и провели его тоже летчики 28 ГИАП. Наши записали на свой счет два F-51 (вероятно - 2 Скайредера). При выходе из атаки одно из наших звеньев само попало под атаку двух F-80 (вероятно - 2 F9F), но их огонь из-за большой дистанции был не точен.
Одиночный винтомоторный самолет в наших документах не значится, но возможно рядом действовали другие американские винтомоторные самолеты, и наши летчики ассоциировали этот Корсар с ними. 

Вообще, утро 10 ноября прошло под знаком противостояния МиГов и двух групп В-29. К первой группе истребители 151 ГИАД прорваться сквозь экскорт F80 не смогли, но Сверхкрепостили отбомбились в торопях и не точно. Вторую группу встретили летчики 139 ГИАП и вынудили отступить. Один В-29 был сбит и один поврежден.

----------


## Вован22

Виталий.

В американских документах отмечается, что истребителиатаковали В-29 уже после бомбометания и отхода от цели(Ыйжу)
А по отчетам советских летчиков( отражение налета второй группы) можно уточнить этот вопрос. ?

----------


## Vitali Acote

Для нашего командования "объектом номер один" был стратегический мост у Сингисю (Синыйджу). Остальные объекты в ноябре 1950 года советские истребители, на мой взгляд, закрывали по остаточному принципу.  Ситуация со второй группой В-29 10 ноября выглядит в документах следующим образом: «В районе Аньдун, снизившись до 5000 м, впереди слева на восточном курсе на дистанции 16 км в районе восточнее Сингисю заметили 7 Б-29, которые шли в колонне звеньев под прикрытием 4 Тандерболтов. *Заметив наши самолеты, бомбардировщики стали разворачиваться влево в сторону своей территории*». Из данного текста лично я могу сделать вывод, что МиГи не дали бомбардировщикам пройти к цели. Но так ли это было на самом деле сказать сложно. Нам тут нужны документы северокорейской стороны, в которых будут указаны места падения бомб. Таких у меня нет. Без них определить, кто в данной ситуации прав, а кто нет, на мой взгляд, не представляется возможным.

----------


## Transit

> *11 ноября*- плохая погода препятствовала действиям В-29.
> Воспользовавшись ухудшением погоды, в течении двух дней 10 и 11 числа, китайцы наведя в районе Манопжин два понтонных моста, переправлили на корейский берег свою 3 Армию.


Вероятно, действиям другив родов авиации плохая погода не помешала. Американской стороной отмечено два воздушных боя в этот день:
- сразу после полудня звено F-80C 16 FIS 51 FIW (лидер группы Capt. Clyde J. Whaley) подверглось атаке МиГ-ов сзади-сверху. В результате оборонительного маневра звено американцев распалось. Один из МиГ-ов прицепился к лидеру и пытался преследовать его на вираже, но благодаря лучшей горизонтальной маневренности летчик F-80 сам стал выходить в заднюю полусферу. После этого МиГ полупереворотом перешел в снижение, именно в этот момент Clyde J. Whaley произвел прицельную очередь и наблюдал беспорядочное падение противника.
- В результате второго боя звена F-80C 25 FIS 51 FIW (лидер группы Lt.Col. Clure E. Smith) заявлено повреждение двух МиГ-ов. Отличились ведущий Clure E. Smith и 1st Lt. Garland D. Hanson.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> ... именно в этот момент Clyde J. Whaley произвел прицельную очередь и наблюдал беспорядочное падение противника.


На счет беспорядочного падения явный перебор. С нашей стороны отмечается только один бой звена МиГов из 28 ГИАП с несколькими группами F-80, причем первыми атаковали именно американцы. Наши летчики только отбивались, при этом два F-80 записали на счет Боровкова и Акимова. Замыкавший звено гв.ст.л.Насонов не успел отвернуть от первой атаки и был ранен. Во время посадки на строящийся аэродром Аньдун летчик зашел поперек полосы, самолет скапотировал и разбился, летчик погиб.

----------


## Вован22

"...Вероятно, действиям другив родов авиации плохая погода не помешала. Американской стороной отмечено два воздушных боя в этот день:"...
__________________________________________________  __________________________
Не вижу противоречий.  Одним из условий нанесения В-29-ми ударов по мостам и объектам расположенным в непосредственной близости от р Ялу, являлось наличие визуальной видимости объекта удара( отражено в документах 5 ВА и Дальневосточных ВВС.).
Если цель закрыта облачным покровом. наносили удар по запасной цели или отменяли его, ИБА и ИА в этих условиях боевые действия не прекращали.

----------


## Док_М

Добрый вечер, коллеги!

Что ж, спасибо за ответы. Мнение высказано, решение принято.

Всё же пара уточнений по тем моментам, которые Вы уже озвучивали.
Итак, как-то не прозвучало ясно *10 ноября*.

Вот сообщение Transit:



> За 10 ноября самолеты 5-го флота выполнили 224 боевых вылета..
>  Воздушные бои:
>  - *Звено F-80* дважды подверглось атаке МиГ-ов у Синыйчжу (причем отмечено применение противником неуправляемых ракет (!?) с большой дистанции);
>  - *Звено F-9F*, прикрывавшее палубные "Скайрейдеры", вступило в бой с МиГ-ами над Синыйчжу. На счет летчиков "Пантер" занесен один поврежденный самолет противника.
>  - Одиночный *F-4U-4P* VC-61 пилот Lt. (jg) Ray Hosier атакован МиГ-ов в ходе разведывательного полета у Синыйчжу.


Советская сторона зафиксировала следующие боестолкновения:

- В *9.24* шестерка МиГ-15 72-го ГИАП под командованием м-ра Бордуна обнаружила *два Б-29*. По команде ведущего группа устремилась к первому бомбардировщику, при этом наши летчики просмотрели, как *две четверки* истребителей *Ф-80* из группы прикрытия бомбардировщиков сверху-сзади-справа и слева атаковали МиГи. Наша группа вышла из-под удара левым боевым разворотом, а затем сама атаковала одну четверку «Шутинг Старов» сзади. В результате атаки Бордун с дистанции 600 м сбил один Ф-80. В это время ст.л-т Дубровин увидел выше в северо-восточном направлении *три восьмерки «Шутинг-Старов»* в колонне с дистанцией между группами 2—3 км. Первая восьмерка попыталась атаковать пару Дубровина, но наши летчики развернулись на противника и сами атаковали его на встречных курсах, правда, также безрезультатно. Оказавшись в невыгодном положении, ведущий нашей группы приказал всем летчикам выйти из боя снижением в сторону своей территории. Противник преследование не производил. 
                        .
- В *9.30* группа Коробова (28 ГИАП) обнаружила четыре группы самолетов противника: *2* группы по *4 Ф-51*, третья группа— *6 Ф-51* и *4 Ф-80* группы прикрытия.
Коробов звеном произвел маневр и атаковал первую четверку американцев сзади-сверху, в результате 2 Ф-51 были сбиты. Прикрывающее звено ст. л. Пронина атаковало третью группу противника сверху-сзади, но безрезультатно. При выходе из атаки четверки Пронина, ее атаковали 2 Ф-80, но их огонь из-за большой дистанции был неточен.

- Через час (*10:30*) в сторону Синыйджу направилась еще одна группа Б-29. На их перехват была поднята *восьмерка МиГов* 139-го ГИАП под командованием м-ра Харьковского. В районе Аньдуна, снизившись до 5000 м, впереди-слева — на встречном курсе на дистанции 16 км в районе Сингисю наша группа заметила *7 Б-29*, которые шли в колонне звеньев под прикрытием флотских истребителей *Ф-4У «Корсар»*, в количестве *четырех самолетов*. Заметив советские истребители, бомбардировщики начали разворачиваться влево в сторону своей территории. Харьковский во главе своего звена пошел в атаку на бомбардировщики. С дистанции 600—400 м сзади-снизу-слева ведущий атаковал правого ведомого Б-29. После первой очереди бомбардировщик стал отставать от своей группы. Харьковский повторил атаку снизу-справа, после чего Б-29 загорелся и с пламенем ушел к земле, упав в 25 км северо-восточнее Аньдуна. Ведомый Харьковского л. Акимов тем же маневром атаковал еще одного правого ведомого Б-29. Первая очередь прошла мимо, но снаряды второй попали в центр бомбардировщика, из него посыпались куски обшивки, а когда Акимов вышел из атаки, Б-29 пошёл с крутым снижением и пламенем. 

- В *13.52* вступили в бой с американскими самолетами *8 МиГ-15* 28-го ГИАП под командованием м-ра Колядина. В районе Аньдуна наша группа была наведена на *10 Ф-80*, из них 4 Ф-80 находились на высоте 6500 м, а 6 Ф-80 — на 1000 м выше. Четверка «Щутинг Старов» пошла в атаку на ударное звено Колядина, которое энергичным маневром вышло из-под удара и зашло в хвост самолетам противника. Колядин парой произвел по звену Ф-80 две последовательные атаки сзади-сверху, но из-за большой дистанции наши летчики попаданий не добились. Шестерка «Шутинг Старов» в бой не вступила.

Итого 4 боя, в т.ч. 2 из них - примерно в одно и то же время.
Отмечаются контакты с "мустангами" с заявкой на 2 из них.
Есть ли информация в американских документах о боях МиГов и "мустангов"?

В этот день (10 ноября) проходят потерянными 2 F-51:

- _F-51D -?-, 39 ибаэ, 35 ИБАГ, Damaged by bomb blast, successful bail out
- F-51D№45-11534,8 ибаэ, Bailed out due to mechanical and electrical problems, 1 Lt. David G.Foss, Bailed out, rescued
_

И есть ли в американских документах указания на повреждения и судьбу второго В-29, атакованного советскими пилотами.
Официально потерян один В-29:

- _B-29A№45-21814,371 баэ,307 БАКр, Attacked by 6 MiG-15s, downed by MiG -- 7 mi SW of Kusong, NK, wreckage sighted, MacGhee/Aaronson/Burke-RMC, Sander/Glory, Brendle-POW, Hinrichs MIA, Hudson/Pearson, not listed_ 

А что со вторым?Пантер

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Есть ли информация в американских документах о боях МиГов и "мустангов"?


Скорее всего в этот день наши истребители с Мустангами не встречались. Группа Коробова, как мы решили чуть выше, с большой вероятностью вела бой с флотскими самолетами.

----------


## Transit

> Во время посадки на строящийся аэродром Аньдун летчик зашел поперек полосы, самолет скапотировал и разбился, летчик погиб.


Вполне возможно, что самолет Насонова поврежден огнем связки Smith / Hanson, т.к. они вели наступательный бой, а Whaley оборонительный. Кстати, что стало с аварийным МиГ-ом? Встречал информацию, что его вернули в строй.

Несколько обобщенных цифр из прессрелизов 5-го флота:
В период с 1-го по 11-е ноября ВВС США уничтожили в Корее 48 самолетов советского производства, в том числе 2 МиГ-15 и 16 Як-9 в воздушных боях и 30 самолетов на земле. Кроме того 15 МиГ-15 засчитаны как вероятно сбитые, 14 МиГ-15 и 9 Як-9 повреждены.
За 7 дней боев (по 11-е ноября) ВВС США выполнили в корее 14300 бв, сбросили 1400 тонн бомб и 4 000 000 листовок.




> Не вижу противоречий.


Это не противоречие, а уточнение - погода не препятствовала полетам в зоне боев, но, согласен, ограничивала видимость.




> Есть ли информация в американских документах о боях МиГов и "мустангов"?


Американские источники указывают, что после 8-го ноября 1950 и до января 1951 воздушных боев с участием Мустангов небыло.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Вполне возможно, что самолет Насонова поврежден огнем связки Smith / Hanson, т.к. они вели наступательный бой, а Whaley оборонительный.


Скорее всего так и было.




> Кстати, что стало с аварийным МиГ-ом? Встречал информацию, что его вернули в строй.


Обычно, если самолет поврежден и был передан в ремонт, в деле с описаниями воздушных боев и журнале боевых действий повреждения описываются. В Журнале боевых действий и описании воздушного боя 151 ГИАД об окончательной судьбе МиГа не говорится. На мой взгляд это свидетельствует о списании самолета. Если у вас есть другая информация, то выложите тут.

----------


## Transit

> Если у вас есть другая информация, то выложите тут.


У меня на полях помечено, что Насонов получил пулевое ранение в челюсть и был раздавлен фонарем в результате аварийной посадки. Самолет отправлен в ремонт. К сожалению не могу сейчас назвать первоисточник информации, поэтому оставляю знак вопроса.

За 12 и 13 ноября никаких существенных событий назвать не могу. Переходим к 14.11.1950?

----------


## Вован22

События за 12 и13 ноября:
*12 ноября* - удар по Манопжин. 
 Удар с опозданием, 3 Армия уже ушла на Юг к месту сосредоточения.
 Один В-29( 98 Группа) получил повреждения от ЗА и совершил вынужденную посадку на аэродроме морской пехоты в Yanpo. После замены двигателя перелетел в Японию.
Удар авиации флота по автомобильному мосту в Синыйчжу, привел к обрушению одного пролета моста на корейской территории.

*13 ноября.*
 В-29 вернулись к бомбометанию по ж/д мосту в Синыйджу.
 Девятка В-29 нанесла удар в 12 часов 05 мин местного времени. Сбросив в общей сложности 102 бомбы(1000 фунтовые).
 Первая группа 4 самолета- Курс бомбометания-230 гр
 Вторая группа 2 самолета-237гр
 Третья группа 3 самолета-232 гр
 Средняя высота бомбометания 7500м.
 Как и 8 числа МиГи не перехватывали эту девятку В-29.
 большой переполох в штабе 5ВА вызвало падение одной бомбы в Аньдуне.
 Было выполненно тщательное раследование. Причина -погнутый стабилизатор одной из бомб.

----------


## Vitali Acote

Утром 12 ноября для срыва американского налета было поднято последовательно четыре восьмерки МиГов 151-й и 28-й дивизий. Первой должна была взлететь восьмерка 28 ГИАП под командованием гв.к. Коробова. Однако у 6 МиГ-15 не убрались шасси из-за «халатности инженерно-технического состава и бесконтрольности со стороны руководящего состава». Ведущая пара провела атаку на 10 В-29, но ее быстро оттеснили истребители прикрытия. Идущие следом три восьмерки МиГов также до Сверхкрепостей не достали. По мнению начальника ВСС 72 ГИАП гв.м. Трофимова: «воздушный бой успеха не имел, так как наши группы действовали разрознено…» Свою лепту в неразбериху внесли команды с ВПУ, отдававшиеся на смеси китайских и русских слов. Судя по описаниям боев в районе Аньдун-Сингисю в осином клубке вертелись несколько десятков наших и американских самолетов. Ни та ни другая сторона особо рисковать не хотела, огонь в основном вели с больших дистанций и невыгодных ракурсов, тем не менее, летчикам 139 ГИАП засчитали одну победу над F-80 или F-9F. Результатами бомбардировки я не располагаю, но не думаю, что американцы в этой кутерьме могли достигнуть хороших результатов.

По поводу 13 ноября ситуация весьма неоднозначная.* Вован22* у вас нет данных о погодных условиях в этот день? И прикрывались ли В-29 истребителями?

----------


## Док_М

С Новым Годом, коллеги!

Всё же о *10 ноября*.
Уж извините за назойливость :Smile: 

С "мустангами" всё ясно. Согласен, если присмотреться к описанию боя, то это была встреча со "скайрейдерами" и "пантерами".

Но мой вопрос о втором В-29, заявленном советскими пилотами просто "повис" и, складывается впечатление, был проигнорирован...

Вован22, Transit, Вы, располагаюете американскими документами.
Прошу уточнений на этот вопрос.
Визуальная картина свидетельствует минимально о повреждении борта.
Но вот в официальных публичных американских источниках - только один сбитый В-29.

Где второй? 

И ещё, уважаемые коллеги.
Как-то "опустился" и вопрос Transit касательно *американской заметки в газете от 10.11.1950 г*.
Вован22 ответил, но не о том:

Поясню:

В заметке за 10.11. указано, что "вчера" (yesterday), повреждения в боях получили 2 В-29 и 1 F-80.
Соответственно, речь идёт о днях ранее 10.11.
Если по одному В-29 всё понятно - в статье прямо указано, что это разведчик. И он отмечен в документах потерянным от огня МиГов, то со вторым вопрос "повис" - это кто? Сбитый 10.11 B-29A№45-21814?

И что за F-80, повреждённый в вохдушном бою и дотянувший до базы, причём пилот был ранен.
Согласитесь, весьма немало подробностей.
Так кто же этот пилот, и что это за F-80?

Вован22 процитировал нам отрывок из рапорта за 08.11.
Но, минуточку, речь шла о боях 9.11. По 8-му вопросов нет.
А за девятое, помимо "пантер", была и заявка пары Стройков - Казначеев на 2 F-80.
Причём это совершенно иной бой, нежели бой с "пантерами".

Итак, означает ли это, коллеги, что таки был за 9.10. тяжелоповреждённый F-80, раненый пилот которого дотянул машину до базы?
Или это газетная прокоммунистическая утка?

----------


## Вован22

*Поздравляю всех с наступившим 2012 годом.
*
1.* 13 ноября* 
Погода в районе Синыйджу позволяла работать, как В-29, так и ИБА.
В отчете обращено внимание на очень четкие снимки сделанные разведчиком после удара по мосту. Определили даже место падения бомбы в Аньдуне.
Воздушных боев по отчетам не зафиксировано. но летчики докладывали об визуальных контактах с МиГами.
*Для Док М*:
2. Потеряно два самолета типа В-29:
-один разведчик,RB-29 44-61813 разбился при посадке в Японии 9 ноября
-второй бомбардировщик B-29 45-21814, 10 ноября в 12 часов 45 мин. получил повреждения от МиГов и упал в море.

Скорей всего из-за значительной разницы в часовых поясах в газете не разобрались с точным  временем этих потерь.
А возможно, чтобы не путать читателя привязали к времени в Вашингтоне.
По времени в Вашингтоне информация о потере  RB-29 44-61813 прошла 9 ноября к примеру в 2 часа ночи.
А потеря   B-29 45-21814 9 ноября в районе 23 часов.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> 13 ноября погода в районе Синыйджу позволяла работать, как В-29, так и ИБА. В отчете обращено внимание на очень четкие снимки сделанные разведчиком после удара по мосту. Определили даже место падения бомбы в Аньдуне. Воздушных боев по отчетам не зафиксировано, но летчики докладывали об визуальных контактах с МиГами.


Ситуация выходит довольно странной. По Журналу боевых действий 151 ГИАД, куда вписывались и все, или почти все, вылеты и 28 ИАД, 13 ноября зафиксирован один вылет восьмерки МиГов 72 ГИАП. Самолетов противника они уже не застали. И все! Больше в этот день вылетов не было. Если погода была хорошей, то найти объяснение, чем занимались в этот день наши истребители, я не могу.

В книге Л.Крылова и Ю.Тепсуркаева этот эпизод описан так: «На следующий день американские бомбардировщики применили новую тактику. В течение двух часов РЛС обнаружила три группы В-29 – всего до 40 машин, - идущих на Синыйджу. Две первые группы за 60 км до корейско-китайской границы повернули на юго-восток, и лишь третья вышла на цель. По замыслу американцев, такой тактический прием должен был свести к минимуму вероятность встречи с МиГами, затруднив определение группы, которая действительно нанесет удар. Прием в полной мере удался. В 9.56 девять Суперфортрессов третьей группы с высоты 3000 м с ходу опорожнили бомбоотсеки над городом, был поврежден и мост. Вылетевшая на отражение налета восьмерка МиГов 72го ГвИАП обнаружила В-29 уже над целью, но из-за активного противодействия истребителей сопровождения и недостатка времени перехватить бомбардировщики не смогла.
14 ноября хитрость, примененная повторно, перестала быть хитростью. Наше командование приняло самое простое в данной ситуации решение: поднимать истребители на любую крупную цель».

С таким мнением можно согласиться, если бы у советского командования был в распоряжении один полк истребителей. Но ведь их было четыре. Экономить МиГи было не нужно - на трех аэродромах в Аньшане, Мукдене и Ляояне было порядка 120 машин. Ситуация, мягко говоря, неоднозначная. В свое время я посчитал, что в этот день была плохая погода, а сейчас у меня просто нет версий к такому поведению нашего командования.

----------


## Вован22

13 ноября ВВС выполнили-304 боевых с- вылета, для сравнения 11 ноября-283,
14 ноября - 334 боевых с-вылета.
Вот выдержка из ежедневного донесения  за 13 ноября:
UN B-26 bombers struck targets at
Huchang. Other UN planes struck at supply centers and connnunications,
including Sinuiju bridge approaches. MEG-15's (jets) were
sighted near Sinuiju and Antung but no contact was made.

2.Согласно отчету-бомбили с 7500, средняя высота, но не  с 3000м

Время удара 12 часов 05 мин.

----------


## Vitali Acote

В общем, 13 ноября 1950 года эдакая "черная дыра" в истории 64 ИАК.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, вован22 - с датировкой бомбардировщиков 09 - 10-ым ноября согласен.
Но что Вы скажете о *втором атакованном 10 ноября В-29*.
Проходит ли за этот день хотя бы повреждение "сверхкрепости"?
Картина описана достаточно зрелищная..
Что американские документы (кроме Корвальда и Комиссии)?

И как-то на прозвучало *об упомянутом в статье тяжелоповреждённом в бою с МиГами "шутинг-старе"*, который раненый пилот смог довести до базы.
Я, если честно, сильно сомневаюсь в "утковатости" (простите за тяжеловесность) информации.
Всё остальное (по В-29) сходится, подробностей - более чем достаточно.
Вот только ни в КОРВАЛДе, ни в Комиссии нет ни слова о хотя бы повреждении F-80 за 09 - 10.11.1950 г.

А за 9-е, напоминаю, заявлено 2 "шута" (Стройков - Казначеев), и 1 - за 10-е (Бордун).

Прошу Вашего ответа. Уже второй раз прошу :Frown:

----------


## Вован22

также недоумение вызывают  некоторые выводы командования 64ИАК по результатам боевых действий в ноябре-декабре 50года.
Выдержки из обзора:
1.Основная задача иак-прикрытие переправ и электростанций в районе Аньдунь, а также других объектов на территории Северо-Восточного Китая выполнялись полностью, самолеты противника за весь период боевых действий к этим объектам не были допущены.
2. Задача по прикрытию путей сообщения и других объектов тыла на территории Северной Кореи выполнена частично. 

Если со вторым пунктом можно согласиться.
То по первому пункту возникают вопросы:
-Прикрытие переправ через Ялу.
 В выше указанных примерах мы видели удары по Синыйджу, мостам через Ялу. Как то не согласуется с выводом о том, что к этим объектам авиация противника не была допущена.
То, что прикрыли полностью объекты Северо-Восточного Китая это да.
Но и удары по территории Китая не наносились и не планировались, разведка корпуса об этом знала .

----------


## Вован22

Что касается существенно поврежденного Ф-80, то более детальной информации по этому случаю нет.

Скорей всего,  самолет был восстановлен.

----------


## Transit

> который раненый пилот смог довести до базы


Док_М, фразу escaped injury скорее надо перевести как избежал ранений.

----------


## Вован22

Переходим к 14 числу?

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, Тransit, за уточнение. Согласен, Вы правы в переводе. Ошибся. Приношу извинения.
Впрочем, сути дела это существенно не меняет.

Согласно статье американского корреспондента, за 9 ноября (вероятнее всего, учитывая фразу "вчера" в статье и дальнюю дистанцию стрельбы Бордуна 10.11 (600 м)), имеем тяжело повреждённый огнём МиГа "шутинг стар".
Забавно, но ни в Комиссии, ни в КОРВАЛДе он не упомянут.
Статистически известно, что последний полон где-то на 70 % (по "сейбрам по крайней мере), а значит удивительного особо в факте отсутствии потери/повреждения самолёта нет, но!

В связи с этим возникает следующий момент - "опущенный" нами этот случай как-то затёр сам факт результативной стрельбы пилотов МиГов по реактивным самолётам США.
Уж был, или нет потерян этот "шут", но вырисовывается, что *это первый достоверный факт результативной стрельбы МиГов по реактивной технике ВВС США*.
Полагаю, это следует зафиксировать.
Я что-то не помню, чтобы где-то ранее это публтковалось.
Вы согласны со мной, уважаемые коллеги?

Второй момент. 
Вопрос Вам, вован22 - скажите, Вы располагаете *полным списком потерь F-80* в Корее, аналогичным списку МакЛарена по "мустангам" и МакЛарена/Томпсона по "сейбрам"?
Сначала - просто прошу Вашего ответа - "да", или "нет".

Так как из этого следуют и выводы:
Если у Вас есть такой список, и потерь за 9-10 в нём нет, тогда, да, самолёт восстановили.
Если Вы таковым списком не располагаете (мне почему-то кажется, что так и есть), то тогда Ваш вывод о его восстановлении настолько же вероятен, как и предположение, что самолёт был потерян.
Согласны?
Прошу Вашего конкретного ответа.

И второе.
Почему Вы не отвечаете на мой вопрос о потере/повреждении ещё одного В-29 за 10.11?
Я уже дважды Вас спросил... Я разве был не вежлив?
Прошу Вас ответить - Вы располагаете полным списком потерь В-29 в Корее? Фигурирует ли хотя бы повреждение второго В-29 в американских документах за 10.11?

Коллеги, ну вот смотрите - мы торопимся с цитированием американских сводок за ноябрь, а столь немаловажный факт, как первая результативная атака реактивных самолётов США МиГами пропустили...
Спасибо Тransit за статью...
Может, всё же не стоит торопиться?

----------


## Вован22

Что касается второго В-29, то коментировать особо нечего.
В документах которые есть у меня, факт повреждения не зафиксирован.
Опять же, если второй В-29 и получил повреждения от МиГа, то они были не значительны. Самолет долетел до Японии и благополучно приземлился.
И за короткий срок был восстановлен до исправного состояния.


2. Полный список потерь В-29 да.

3. ПО Ф-80 помесячное расспределение потерь есть, есть и номера, но не на все самолеты.
 4. *Кстати в статье не говорится о том, что Ф-80 получил существенные или сильные повреждения.
Говориться о том, что Ф-80 был поврежден.*

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо.

С В-29 вопрос закрыли, раз Вы располагаете полным списком потерь и в таковом за 10.11 значится всего один борт.
Я впрочем интересовался фактом самого повреждения...
Спасибо.

3. На основании Ваших слов, я могу заключить, что полным списком потерь, аналогично аппендиксам МакЛарена/Томпсона по F-80 Вы не располагаете.
Помесячный список - это из Сборника, верно?
Это всё же несколько иное. Хорошо. Тогда вопрос о потере/восстановлении остаётся открытым.

4. Вы не вполне правы. Цитата такова (дословно):

".._The airforce reported that two B-29 and one F-80 jet fighter was damaged heavily in the fighting yesterday_.."

И далее идёт более подробная информация о каждой машине. Причём оба упомянутых В-29 потеряны. 
Вряд ли о незначительном повреждении истребителя написали бы в газете рядом с двумя безвозвратно потерянными бомбардировщиками.
Впрочем, статья написана "по горячим следам" и знать дальнейшую судьбу борта журналист не мог. Известны примеры и восстановления, и списания бортов, дотянувших до базы. 
Но *факт тяжёлого повреждения F-80 в бою с МиГами*, не упомянутый в официальной американской историографии и публичной статистике *имеет место быть*.
Пока - это, напомню, первый таковой факт в истории Корейской войны.

----------


## Вован22

damaged heavily-такой степени повреждения не знаю. 
Да и в  ВВС США такой термин не использовался ни когда.
Судить о степени повреждений Ф-80 по газетной публикации не берусь, тем более. что описывая непосредственно этот случай, *они пушут только о повреждении.*


Но факт тяжёлого повреждения F-80 в бою с МиГами, не упомянутый в официальной американской историографии и публичной статистике имеет место быть.
__________________________________________________  ________________________
2. А у кого то из участников есть подробные монографии по использованию Ф-80 в Корее.? Или отчеты групп( или их производные) летавших на ф-80?
3. В Публичной статистике *факт повреждения отражен-**газетная публикация.*

----------


## Док_М

Вован22

Ну хватит уже, прошу Вас. По-человечески.
Вы хотите от корреспондента точного следования терминологии ВВС?
Да они и не такое путают. Что Вы! Вот сегодня, скажем, показывая пуски иранских корабельных крылатых ракет обозвали их "баллистическими"! И что? От этого что, пусков не было?
А Вы о премене мест слов в предложении...

Что, _damaged heavily_ принципиально отличается от _heavily damaged_? Такая, например,  формулировка сплошь и рядом в том же КОРВАЛДе и Комиссии.
Вы сами её цитировали ранее. Вас устраивало. А _damaged heavily_ из-под пера газетного корреспондента - нет, неустраивает. 




> Судить о степени повреждений Ф-80 по газетной публикации не берусь, тем более. что описывая непосредственно этот случай, они *пушут только о повреждении*.


И после этого Вы мне говорите - "не обостряйте"?
Я цитировал фразу:
".._The airforce reported that two B-29 and one F-80 jet fighter was damaged heavily in the fighting yesterday_.."

В ней явно и недвусмысленно указано - *damaged heavily*. да, ниже корреспондент описывал ситуации подробно. Там не упомянул. И что? Выше же он указал. Вы ему этот вопрос переадресуйте, почему он так сделал - не написал второй раз слово heavily. 
Надо просто принять это к сведению. Вы же опять...
Прошу Вас, заклинаю, Вован22, остановитесь!
Я признаю свои ошибки и неточности. Наберитесь мужества сделать тоже самое. Ничего страшного нет, просто просмотрели это предложение. Оно сразу выше шло. Бывает. Но отрицать его наличие... :Confused: 

2. Вот я и говорю - у Вас их нет. У меня тоже. По "сейбрам" и "мустангам" есть. А по F-80 нет. То есть имеется только Комиссия и Корвальд. А там - 70%... Я лишь уточнил. Спасибо.

3. Нет, газетная заметка, она, конечно, публична, не спорю, но, не будем лукавить, она неизвестна *современному* массовому читателю. Уверен, до её публикации Transit Вы и знать о ней не знали, и она для Вас так же была крайне неожиданной и неудобной находкой - не вписывается в стройную логику. 
Нет упоминания о тяжёлом повреждении "шута" в бою с МиГами за 9 - 10 ноября и в иных монографиях. Если я не прав - приведите обратное. 
Замечу лишь, что в работе У.Томпсона "F-80 units over Korea" этот факт отсутствует.
Я уже молчу о публичной статистике - КОРВАЛДе и Комиссии.

----------


## Вован22

1. Давайте уточним-факт повреждения Ф-80 не был  известен Российскому массовому читателю.
В США, любой интересующейся этой темой, может поднять в библиотеках  подшивки газет или просмотреть их электронные версии.
Вам хочется считать этот самолет тяжело поврежденным( даже в отстутствии знания карты повреждений для этой машины). 
Я не предерживаюсь такого вывода по следующей причине:
Из газетной публикации нельзя сделать *однозначный вывод* о полученной Ф-80 степени повреждения, по категориям принятым в ВВС США в то время, а именно:
*-существенные повреждения
-сильные повреждения
-незначительные повреждения
 Нельзя сделать вывод о времени восстановительного ремонта
до 24 часов
до 48 часов
до 72 часов.
*
Поэтому можно говорить о самом факте повреждения, но без определения  степени повреждения. И это будет корректно.
2.  Я понять не могу, что Вы так возбудились по поводу этого факта ?
Ф-80 получил повреждения, вернулся на базу, летчик цел, самолет прошел восстановительный ремонт.
В ноябре в воздушных боях потерь Ф-80 нет. 

Лично Я отношусь к факту повреждения совершенно спокойно.
В период войны зафиксировано *56 случаев повреждений Сейбров*-  *по категории сильные повреждения,* но все они прошли восстановительный ремонт.
*И если Томпсон  в своих книгах не указывал все подобные случаи( что справедливо и для Ф-80), то делать какие то глобальные выводы все же не стоит.*

*Кроме того исходите из решаемых задач*.
Обратимся к опыту ВОВ.
Полки длительное время специализировавшиеся на прикрытии штурмовиков и бомбардировщиков, по итогам войны имели по сравнению с полками привлекавшимися к этой задаче эпизодически *в три раза меньше сбитых самолетов противника и в 2-3 раза большие потери.* 
*Работу полков специализирующихся на прикрытии оценивали не количеством сбитых самолетов противника и потерянных своих истребителей, а по способности штурмовиков выполнить поставленную задачу в условиях противодействия ИА немцев и уровню потерь от ИА немцев   штурмовиков.
*
В случае с Ф-80, если  задачей группы в которой  он находился, являлось выставление заслона и своими действиями Ф-80  недопустили прорыва МИГов к ударным самолетам  действующим в районе. Или сорвали атаки МИГов и ударная авиация потерь не понесла,то даже не смотря на повреждения имевшие место у Ф-80 группы заслона или даже сбитые самолеты, они свою задачу полностью выполнили.
*Это и есть успешность их действий.*

----------


## Вован22

*14 ноября*
В-29 -98 группы шли в голове колонны и их целью был мост в Манопжин.
Именно на эту группу и был осуществлен первый подъем МиГов-72 полка.
Пройдя ППМ и развернувшись вправо эта группа пошла в сторону своей цели используя р. Ялу как визуальный ориентир. Но прогнозы Метеослужбы не оправдались и подходивший фронт уже накрыл цель. В-29 вынужденны были бомбить запасную цель *Нанам*
Следом за 98 группой на мост в Синыйджу шли -В-29 (19 и 307 групп).
На цель вышел 21 бомбардировшик в составе двух групп.
В своих отчетах летчики В-29 указывали на сильное противодействие ЗА и ИА.
Причем достаточно точно определили количество МiG-15.
Сам мост получил незначительные повреждения.
В ходе налета были сильно повреждены два В-29 307 группы.
Оба совершили посадку в Кимпо.
 Один из поврежденных В-29 выкатился за пределы полосы и повредил несколько "Корсаров". 
Номер этого В-29 44-61676
В книге Л.Крылова и Ю.Тепсуркаева говорится о том, что этот В-29 был списан.
Об этом пишет и Сеидов.
 Однако в настоящий момент, благодаря индивидуальной карте самолета  *В-29 № 44-61676* удалось прояснить его судьбу.
Самолет был восстановлен и находился в эксплуатации до 1960 года.
Восстановлен был и второй бомбардировщик совершивший посадку в Кимпо.
После анализа результатов налета, генерал МакКартур дал втык генералам отВВС за то, что группа В-29 бомбившая мост в Синыйджу вышла на цель без ИА прикрытия.
Группа прикрытия или опоздала к месту встречи с В-29 или была навигационная ошибка.
Отсутствие группы прикрытия косвенно подтверждает тот факт, что вторая четверка из группы Харьковского прикрывала его звено( затем пару) находясь выше в ожидании подхода истребителей противника и участия в атаке В-29 не принимала.
*Возникают вопросы для Виталия* 
Почему подошедшая с опозданием шестерка Соколова, стала прикрывать пару Харьковского, а не звено Ждановича.?
Именно Соколов отбил атаку одиночного Ф-80.
Не ушло ли *звено Ждановича* следом за парой *Капранов-Какорин* .?

Почему, когда Харьковский со своим ведомым продолжал атаки В-29-ых *ПАРА КАПРАНОВ-КАКОРИН* спокойно пошли на сборный пункт.?

*Transit, Вы можете добавить подробностей по действиям Ф-80.?*

----------


## Vitali Acote

В своей книге Л.Крылов и Ю.Тепсуркаев привели практически полное описание этого боя. В выводах было написано: «2) бой проведен организовано, ударная группа активно действовала по Б-29, а прикрывающая группа грамотно обеспечивала свободу действий ударной группы». В журнале боевых действий сказано, что: «По докладам сбито 4 Б-29. К цели противник прорвался, но бомбометание произвел не прицельно. Наращивание удара по противнику не представлялось возможным из-за кратковременного нахождения его в районе боевых действий». Ранний уход пары Капранова и звена Ждановича, вероятно, связан с недостатком топлива. В предыдущий вылет 12 ноября сразу два МиГа 139 ГИАП были вынуждены садится на недостроенный аэродром Аньдуна из-за малого остатка топлива. Думаю, что в этот раз летчики решили зря не рисковать, а Харьковский, будучи ведущим группы, просто не счел возможным покинуть район боя до подхода шестерки 67-го полка.

----------


## Вован22

1.Еще одним важным фактором повлиявшим на действия В-29 да и МиГов тоже( расход топлива), это скорость ветра.
Метео служба ошиблась в прогнозе и существенно занизила его.
Фактически скорость ветра достигала 95 миль/ч.
2. в Книге есть   Л.Крылова и Ю.Тепсуркаева есть ссылка на письмо Харьковского Сеидову, в котором он говорит об одном им сбитом бомбардировщике.

3. Возникает вопрос, почему нельзя было использовать аэродром Аньдунь в качестве передового и держать на нем как минимум 4 истребителя.
Ведь в свете событий 8-13 числа это решение напрашивалось само собой.
Тем более посадки там совершали.

4. .....а прикрывающая группа грамотно обеспечивала свободу действий ударной группы».
__________________________________________________  _______________________

   в отсутствии противодействия  ИА противника.
   Однако, атаку ф-80 отражал Соколов.
Хорошо бы схему боя этого иметь.

----------


## Вован22

*Выдержки из ежедневного обзора БД*
1."Carrier and land-based aircraft provided close ground support for UN troops on all fronts. Two enemy jet-fighter aircraft were sighted over Kanggye, but pulled away from UN jet-fighters without
engaging in combat. *Other enemy jet-fighters damaged two  UN bombers over Sinuiju.*
Enemy supply centers, communications and troop concentrations were attacked by UN aircraft."

*Из доклада  генералу Hickey.*
 "that only 2 B–29s were forced down due to enemy action"...
и далее:
"The two that landed due to enemy action landed at Kimp’o. One had its
brakes shot out and finally got in on the ground; it washed out four F4Us (Marine
fighters). The co-pilot had his leg broken due to 20 mm fire and the engineer was
very seriously injured due to the enemy action.
The other B–29 made its landing satisfactorily"...

----------


## Transit

> Однако в настоящий момент, благодаря индивидуальной карте самолета  *В-29 № 44-61676* удалось прояснить его судьбу.
> Самолет был восстановлен и находился в эксплуатации до 1960 года.
> Восстановлен был и второй бомбардировщик совершивший посадку в Кимпо.


Могу подтвердить информацию, что В-29 № 44-61676 "Sad Sac" был восстановлен и продолжал эксплуатироваться 98-й BG в Корее. Вот, например, он в наряде на вылет 24.10.1951 с позывным JAKEMAN 8.
Что касается второго поврежденного бомбардировщика, то он получил попадание в элерон и совершил вынужденную посадку в Корее из-за повышенного расхода топлива и для оказания помощи легкораненому члену экипажа.
Стрелки Б-29 записали себе сбитый МиГ-15, очень красочно описав его падение и взрыв на земле. Первым по зашедшему сзади противнику открыл огонь кормовой стрелок S Sgt C. E. Hall, после чего МиГ перевернулся, на секунду показав "брюхо", чего хватило центральному стрелку S Sgt R. W. Risher для ещё нескольких попаданий. Всего, по словам стрелков, их группа из 18 бомбардировщиков встретила от 12 до 15 МиГ-ов, но только 4 из них участвовали непосредственно в атаке (два в лоб и два сзади).




> Transit, Вы можете добавить подробностей по действиям Ф-80.?


Немного. Вступили в бой с опозданием, контакт с МиГ-ами длился целых пять минут, но обе стороны разошлись без потерь.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> 2. в Книге есть Л.Крылова и Ю.Тепсуркаева есть ссылка на письмо Харьковского Сеидову, в котором он говорит об одном им сбитом бомбардировщике.


Думаю, это следует трактовать как: «один завалил точно, а еще пару здорово повредил». В любом случае американцы потерь не понесли, а причину этого можно найти в том же описании воздушного боя, где в качестве недостатка названы большие ракурсы и дистанции ведения огня.




> 3. Возникает вопрос, почему нельзя было использовать аэродром Аньдунь в качестве передового и держать на нем как минимум 4 истребителя.


Аэродром еще не был достроен, первая часть (29 ГИАП) перелетела туда только 3 декабря. Более того еще полмесяца Аньдунский аэродром мог обслуживать только один полк – первые вылеты летчики 177-го полка совершали из Аньшаня.

По поводу боя с истребителями сопровождения ситуация неоднозначная. С одной стороны они были: в описании боя присутствуют до 20 F80, в Журнале боевых действий упоминаются впереди 15 км выше первой колоны В-29 – 8 F-51. С другой стороны, по тому же журналу б/д «истребители противника активного противодействия нашим самолетам не оказывали». На сколько я понимаю, в качестве причины такой пассивности вражеских истребителей наша сторона видела в грамотном действии прикрывающего звена Ждановича.  Не вижу причин с этим не согласиться. Тут нужно задавать вопросы «с пристрастием» американским летчикам-истребителям, где они были и что делали, в то время, когда их подопечных атаковали МиГи.

Но меня в этом бою, да и в большей части предыдущих, вызывает удивление численность наших истребителей. Мне не понятно, почему их высылали такими маленькими группами. По факту у нас было три аэродрома (Аньдун, Аньшань и Ляоян) и четыре полка. Это реальная сила и почему она была задействована на мизерный процент от своих возможностей мне совершенно не понятно. 

*Вован22*, вот вы привели отрывок из нашего штабного отчета, где все выглядит для наших частей замечательно: «1.Основная задача иак - прикрытие переправ и электростанций в районе Аньдунь, а также других объектов на территории Северо-Восточного Китая выполнялись полностью, самолеты противника за весь период боевых действий к этим объектам не были допущены.
2. Задача по прикрытию путей сообщения и других объектов тыла на территории Северной Кореи выполнена частично».   

Имея на руках документы о реальных боях, мы можем справедливо поставить под сомнения эти выводы, но тогда мы должны поставить под сомнения и американские отчеты, которые создавались штабистами-виртуозами по тем же принципам. Я об этом не раз говорил и на этом форуме и раньше на «Авиобазе». У штабных работников такая задача – заретушировать промахи и поражения и высветлить успехи. 

Если посмотреть вдумчиво, то и у американцев выходит не менее впечатляющая заковырка. Они вроде бы владели инициативой и регулярно заявляли об успешном нанесении ударов по наземным целям, но вот главная цель – Аньдунские мосты, практически не пострадали.  То есть реальная эффективность бомбо-штурмовых ударов была, мягко говоря, невысокая. У нас нет наших данных о результатах бомбардировок других объектов, но не верю, что там эффективность была намного выше.

----------


## Док_М

Хорошо Вован22.
Вопрос с 10 ноября будем считать закрытым. Хотя...
Вы вновь не ответили и ловко уклонились - знали ли Вы до публикации Transit выдержки из статьи о том, что 10 ноября был повреждён F-80 в бою с МиГами, или нет.
Вы же сказали, что факт этот неизвестен только отечественному читателю. 
А Вам был известен? Просто интересно. Честно. 

Теперь я вновь отступлю назад.
Дело в том, что как-то мы очень поверхностно проскакиваем даты.
Вован22 вот "зачитывает" кратенькую сводочку активности американской авиации. Тransit иногда добавляет описание боя с американской чстороны с их заявками и.. идём дальше. Дата за датой.
А советские описания, заявки?

Вот, скажем, *11 ноября*.
В этот день погиб ст.л-т Насонов, раненым в бою с F-80 сажая машину.
Transit сообщил следующее о бое с американской стороны:




> 27.12.2011, 14:20 Transit 
> Американской стороной отмечено два воздушных боя в этот день:
>  - сразу после полудня звено F-80C 16 FIS 51 FIW (лидер группы Capt. Clyde J. Whaley) подверглось атаке МиГ-ов сзади-сверху. В результате оборонительного маневра звено американцев распалось. Один из МиГ-ов прицепился к лидеру и пытался преследовать его на вираже, но благодаря лучшей горизонтальной маневренности летчик F-80 сам стал выходить в заднюю полусферу. После этого МиГ полупереворотом перешел в снижение, именно в этот момент Clyde J. Whaley произвел прицельную очередь и наблюдал беспорядочное падение противника.
>  - В результате второго боя звена F-80C 25 FIS 51 FIW (лидер группы Lt.Col. Clure E. Smith) заявлено повреждение двух МиГ-ов. Отличились ведущий Clure E. Smith и 1st Lt. Garland D. Hanson.


Хорошо.
Однако, не прозвучало - были ли у американцев потери/повреждения.
Все как-то опустили этот момент.
Дело в том, что в этот день советскими пилотами заявлено 2 F-80 (Акимов, Боровков). 
Согласно общедоступной американской статистике за этот же день списано 2 F-80:

- _F-80C -?-, 8ибаэ, 48 ИБАГ,  Crashed 15 mi from Taegu, 1 Lt Emory E.Hodges, MIA_
-_F-80C№49-682, 51 ИАГ, crash landed, total loss_

Судя по всему, согласно описанию боя, с амреиканской стороны в нём участвовали подразделения 51-го крыла (группы).
В таком случае вопрос с машиной Ходжеса снимается, но остаётся ещё один борт - _F-80C№49-682, 51 ИБАГ, crash landed, total loss_
Он указан только в материалах Комиссии по военнопленным, иных подробностей нет. В КОРВАЛД этот борт отсутствует в принципе.
Как видно, он так же относится к 51-му крылу.
Хотелось бы пояснений от Transit:

- Располагаете ли Вы полным описанием боя, или только тем отрывком, что цитировали?
- Что Вы можете пояснить по данному борту?

То же прошу рассмотреть и вовану22.


P.S. Краткая справка по биографии ст.л-та Насонова (использованы цитаты из В.Набока "Натовские ястребы.."). Тем более, что это весьма заслуженный лётчик - ветеран и ас ВМВ:

*Насонов Михаил Петрович*
 Родился в 1918 году, в с. Успенка, Башкирская АССР, Альшевский район.
В действующих частях ВВС РККА с 1943 г. в составе 28 ГИАП (старшина). 
ВОВ закончил в мае 1945 г. в той же части в звании лейтенанта.
За время боевых действий выполнил *226* боевых вылета, провёл *28* воздушных боёв, которых лично сбил *12* самолётов противника (первая победа: 23.07.1943 г. - FW-190 ЮЗ ст. Тулебля; последняя: 14.04.1945 г.  - FW-190 в р-не аэр. Гросс-Диркшхайм).

В Корейской войне - в "первой смене" - старший лейтенант, зам. командира по политической части 2-й аэ 28 ГИАП 151-й ГИАД.

11 ноября 1950 года (11 день вступления 64-го ИАК в боевые действия) в районе Аньдуня, в 14:24 четвёрка МиГ-15 под командованием начальника DCC 151-й ГИАД майора Колядина (Колядин - Акимов, Боровков - Насонов) была аткована 18 F-80. 
Ведущий произвел парой энергичный боевой разворот, что нарушило боевой порядок звена, и бой советским летчикам пришлось вести отдельными парами без огневой взаимосвязи.
Ведомый Колядина ст-л-т Акимов заметил, как один Ф-80 зашел в хвост ведущему, и сбил его удачной очередью. Но вот отбить атаки самолетов противника по ведомому второй пары ст.л-ту Насонову не удалось. Во время атаки «Шутинг Старов» Насонов продолжал полет по прямой, И Колядин, и м-р Боровков передавали ему постоянно по радиосвязи: «Двадцать третий, в хвосте самолеты противника, отвернись». Ст.лейтенант Насонов команды не выполнил, продолжая плавный разворот влево с креном 30 градусов, а в это время 1 Ф-80 с дистанции 50 м вел по нему интенсивный огонь. МиГ-15 Насонова начал снижаться левой управляемой спиралью. Отбив, наконец, атаки противника, м-р Боровков пошел на выручку своему ведомому, зайдя в хвост атакующей его паре Ф-80. После длинной очереди с дистанции 500—200 м один Ф-80 был сбит.
В дальнейшем три оставшихся МиГа отбили еще несколько атак Ф-80 и ушли на аэродром Аньшань. Ст.лейтенант Насонов, получивший в бою ранение, на подбитом самолете попытался произвести посадку на недостроенный аэродром Аньдун, но зашел на посадку поперек взлетно-посадочной полосы. МиГ-15 выскочил за взлетную дорожку и скапотировал. Гв. ст. л. Насонов во время аварии самолета погиб.

Боевые награды:
Ордена БКЗ (3), Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1-й степени, медали.
Похоронен на братском кладбище, Ляодунский полуостров, Китай.

----------


## Вован22

*F-80C№49-0682*- был поврежден в результате  инциндента при рулении 11.11.50г
летчик Sandlin, Harry T.  Он погиб 25 ноября 50 года.
*F-80C№49-0682* Был потерян 7 декабря 50года.

----------


## Вован22

Действия мелкими группами обусловлены одновременным влиянием совокупности факторов.
1. *Недостаточный радиус действия МиГ-15.* 
_(Увеличение состава группы  привело бы к еще большему его сокращению)_
2. *Подготовленностью летного состава*
_(Не все летчики были готовы вести воздушный бой в составе звена да еще в СМУ, на пределе тактического радиуса самолетов)_. _Ноябрь характерезуется ухудшением метеоусловий и не у всех летчиков метеоминимумы соответствовали фактическим, на аэродромах посадки._
3.  *Наличием подвесных баков.*
4. *Решением задач ПВО Северо-Восточного Китая во взаимодействии с ИА ПВО.*

Например,удаление аэродрома Ляоян  от прикрываемых объектов составляло 150-160км.*При таком удалении аэродрома и тактическом радиусе МиГ-15 , малой глубине РЛ поля, большом времени запаздывания прохождения информации о налете говорить о надежном прикрытии объектов на р Ялудзян не приходиться.*
Когда истребительная авиация перебазировалась в Аньдунь-то основной задачей стало *надежное прикрытие объектов в радиусе 75 км.*
До момента перебазирования в Аньдунь, задача прикрытия мостов если и была главной, то только на бумаге.
После перебазирования ситуация изменилась, *но и американцы уже сняли задачу поражения мостов. Так как река покрылась льдом и перебрасывать резервы стало возможным по льду.* Да и центр тяжести усилий американской авиации переместился на решение задач НАП и изоляции района БД.

3. Что касается действий американской авиации
На поражение назначено 12 мостов из них 6 определены как основные цели, в том числе и два моста в Синыйджу.
Разрушены пролеты 4 мостов из 6, в том числе шоссейного моста через Синыйджу_(авиация флота)_.
Несомненно железнодорожный мост в Синыйджу играл важное значение в системе транспортировки грузов.
  Почему не разрушили пролет на корейской стороне реки.
Опять же сыграла роль совокупность факторов.
Только позволю себе напомнить:
Особенность мостов-стальной конструкции, построены японцами, обладали высокой прочностью, так как при проектировании и строительстве в них закладывалась возможность противостоять стихийным бедствиям.
У Бомбардировочного Командования уже был опыт разрушения подобных мостов. Так под Сеулом 19 группа выполнила 86 боевых вылетов и сбросила 643 тонны бомб, для того чтобы поразить с высоты 3000м один пролет моста. При слабом зенитном огне. 
Опыт ударов по стальному мосту в Сеуле показал, что 1000 фунтовые бомбы "легкие" для таких конструкций.

1. *Огонь ЗА заставил В-29 уйти на высоты 6000-7000м.* 
Что сразу сказалось на точности бомбометания.
2. *Погодные условия.*
Сильные ветра на больших высотах также сказывались на точности бомбометания.
3. Запрет на пресечение реки.
Удары возможны только с двух направлений. 
Что предопределяло шаблонность действий.
Влияние этих факторов потребовало для поражения цели значительного увеличения потребных нарядов  В-29 для поражения цели. А обеспечить такие наряды американцы не смогли, в том числе из-за количества задач стоявших перед авиацией и требовавших ежедневных решений.
Но ведь перед тем как воплощать решение на удары по мостам, МакКартура предупреждали:  
*Генералы от ВВС и Бомбардировочного командования не разделяли оптимизм Макартура и с учетом вышесказанного выражали сомнение в успехе планируемой операции. Справедливо полагая, что достигнутый результат не будет соответствовать затраченным усилиям. Писали даже докладную на имя Президента США. Президент США потребовал от Макартура предоставить более веские аргументы в пользу принятого им решения. Однако Макартуру через комитет начальников штабов удалось убедить администрацию в правильности принятого им решения.
 В дальнейшем, это решение послужило одним из аргументов, для того чтобы отправить Макартура в отставку .
*
Генералы от ВВС понимали, что авиация в силу своих возможностей не сможет сорвать снабжение и воспретить подход резервов.
А вот затруднить-да.
И Советский генштаб это признает. В труде "Война в Корее" сказано об этом прямо.
Хотя пролеты Синыйджуйского ж/д моста и не были разрушены, повреждения пролетов, повреждения полотна на подходах к мосту. разрушения на сортировочной станции, затрудняли транспортировку грузов. 
Не случайно корейцы и китайцы создали два обхода мостов через Ялу протяженностью в 9 и 22 км у ст Аньдунь.
На первом обходе были сооружены 3 моста, а на втором 5 мостов.
Всего в период с начала войны и по 31.12. 1950 года
 зафиксировано 411случаев разрушений ж/д объектов:
мостов-108
туннелей-10
ж/д станций-242
перегонов-39
поездов-12

В рассматриваемый нами период, до перебазирования в Аньдунь истребительная авиация все же не сыграла значительной роли в прикрытии объектов на Ялу.

5. Ошибки, просчеты присутствовали у обеих сторон.
Однако надо признать, что эйфория от успехов у нас продержалась значительно дольше чем у американцев. 
И это сказалось на продуманности и проработанности ряда решений советского командования.

----------


## Док_М

Уважаемый Вован22.
Спасибо за ответ, однако он удовлетворяет лишь частично.
Вопросы таковы (они вытекают из текста Вашего сообщения):

1) Как Вы можете прокомментировать расхождения в материалах Комсиссии по военнопленным (крайне государственный и официальный орган, Вы не находите) и Вашими данными (очевидно, это - индивидуальная карта самолёта)?

Помогу с возможными вариантами ответов:
- Комиссия сфальсицировала обстоятельства потери самолёта, т.к. "списала" его именно 11.11.1950 г. в результате повреждений вследствие аварийной посадки, а на самом деле он потом ещё летал (фраза total loss однозначно свидетельствует о безвовзвратной потере борта). 
- Индивидуальная карта исказила, или сфальсифицировала причину и обстоятельства потери - фатальные повреждения получены именно 11.11.1950 г., а списана машина была только через месяц.

И ещё одна ремарка к Вашему сообщению - за 07.12.1950 г. борт № 49-0682 не числится ни в материалах Комиссии, ни в КОРВАЛД (тма он вообще отсутствует). Забавно, правда?

2) Что означает Ваша фраза: "был поврежден в результате инциндента при рулении"?
Как известно, рулёжка происходит как при взлёте, так и при посадке самолёта. В материалах Комиссии значится "аварийная посадка", т.е. повреждения получены после вылета, при возвращении на базу.
Данное обстоятельство совсем не исключает боевые повреждения, как причину аварии.
Как пример - гибель гв.ст.л-та Негодяева в этот же день.
Её обстоятельства вполне подходят под "был поврежден в результате инциндента при рулении" и "crash landed, total loss".
Факт ранения вполне при желании можно опустить, оставив лишь потерю самолёта в результате аварийной посадки. И это будет чистой правдой... Но не всей.

Жду ответа на ВСЕ мои вопросы.


К Transit.
Вы располагаете полным описанием всего боя? Есть ли указания о конкретных составах звеньев и данном номере?

С Уважением, коллеги и Рождеством.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> 11 ноября 1950 года в районе Аньдуня, в 14:24 четвёрка МиГ-15 под командованием начальника DCC 151-й ГИАД майора Колядина (Колядин - Акимов, Боровков - Насонов) была аткована 18 F-80.


Гв. майор Колядин 29 октября 1950 года был назначен командиром 28 ГИАП и всю корейскую командировку провел в этой должности.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо за уточнение, Виталий. Приношу извинения за ошибку.

----------


## Transit

Док_М, F-80 FT-682 никак не может быть боевой потерей 11.11.1950, т.к. был поврежден в ходе учебного задания на а/э Кимпо (переучивание летчиков "Мустангов").
По бою звена Lt.Col. Clure E. Smith есть возможность уточнить некоторые детали, но это потребует значительных затрат ресурсов. Нужно ли это?

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, по борту № 49-0682 всё ясно.

Впрочем, всё же интересно, как сами американцы охарактеризовали бой - отмечали ли они стрельбу МиГов, получили ли повреждения?

----------


## Док_М

Хорошо, с 11.11.1950 закончили.
Теперь следующий вопрос.

Мы вновь проскочили день - *12 ноября*. 
В этот день зафиксировано несколько боёв. Во время последнего, расцененного как бой с палубной авиацией, заявлено 2 победы - _восьмерка МиГов 139-го ГИАП под командованием к-на Бочкова, которая была поднята в воздух в 8.45. В районе Аньдуна наши летчики встретили до 20 авианосных самолетов Ф-4У «Корсар» и Ф-9Ф «Пантера», эшелонированных по высотам от 4000 до 10000 группами по 4 самолета (цит. по В.Набока "Натовские ястребы..")_:
- "пантера" (ст.л-т Колесниченко, дистанция 250 м, 2 короткие очереди) 
- "корсар" (к-н Бочков, две очереди, затем наблюдал переворачивание самолёта противника и проскочил его).

Какая информация имеется на этот счёт с американской стороны?

----------


## Transit

> Впрочем, всё же интересно, как сами американцы охарактеризовали бой - отмечали ли они стрельбу МиГов, получили ли повреждения?


Американцы описывают этот бой как свою одиночную атаку, так 1st Lt. Garland D. Hanson подошел сзади и добился попаданий в крыло и фюзеляж МиГ-а, после чего тот задымил и ушел со снижением за реку. Lt.Col. Clure E. Smith привез нерезкое изображение МиГ-а на ФКП.

Док_М, за весь ноябрь наиболее вероятной из неучтенных побед МиГ-ов является F-80C 49-593 16 FIS 51 FIW (Capt. Frank L. Van Sickle). Его самолет в группе из 13 "Шутов" возвращался после атаки аэродрома Аньдун (на котором был уничтожен один Як-9). Летчик доложил по радио, что подбит, но дальнейшая его судьба неизвестна (никто из группы не имел достаточно топлива, чтобы вернуться к гибнущему товарищу). Пропал безвести (списали на огонь ЗА). Очень напоминает описание и координаты победы Хоминича.

----------


## Док_М

Transit - спасибо за уточнение по бою 11.11.
А сами американцы описывали ли повреждения от огня МиГов, или их атаки?

И второе - насчёт 1 ноября. Часто упоминают, что машина Ван Сайкла потеряна как бы в первой половине дня. Хоминич же атаковал во творой. Вован22 приводил некие данные, что атака Хоминича была зафиксирована американцами и была безрезультатной.
Вы располагаете временем потери "шута" Ван Сайкла?

Ну, и третье.
Мы с Вами, и со всеми за ноябрь нашли уже одну неучтённую - тяжёлое повреждение "шута" от 09.11, согласно вашей ссылке на статью - этот факт нигде не фигурировал и, судя по реакции вована22, был неизвестен и ему.
Кроме того, вероятна и победа акимова над "мустангом" за 8 ноября.
По крайней мере никто пока не пояснил где и как был сбит F-51D№44-73396, 35 ИАГ.

Так что разбирать следует каждый бой.

Итак, вопросы Вам:

1) Были ли отмечены американцами атаки МиГов в бою 11.11?
2) Есть ли у Вас время потери борта Ван Сайкла от 01.11 (ну, или его вылета)?
3) Что Вы можете сказать о боях 12.11?

С Уважением.

----------


## Вован22

Выше уже отмечались* события 12 ноября*.
В этот день авиация флота разрушила пролет шоссейного моста на корейской стороне в Синыйджу.
Виталий справедливо указал на то, что этот бой для нашей стороны сложился неудачно.

Согласно отчетам командиров эскадронов с CV-32 и CV-45 *ни одна Пантера не была сбита. Не зафиксировано и повреждений у Пантер.
Отмечается надежное прикрытие ими своих подопечных Корсаров и Скайрейдеров.
Потерь ударных машин авиации флота от действий Мигов не было.*

----------


## Transit

> И второе - насчёт 1 ноября. Часто упоминают, что машина Ван Сайкла потеряна как бы в первой половине дня. Хоминич же атаковал во творой. Вован22 приводил некие данные, что атака Хоминича была зафиксирована американцами и была безрезультатной.
> Вы располагаете временем потери "шута" Ван Сайкла?


В полдень RF-80 8 TRS обнаружил появившиеся на аэродроме Синыйчжу Як-и, для уничтожения которых был организован удар составом эскадрильи F-80. В результате атаки на аэродром американцы заявили о уничтожении 8 Як-9, но на самом деле результаты были значительно скромнее - 1 уничтожен и 3 повреждено. Позже сами летчики F-80 оправдывались тем, что обваловка стоянок на вражеском аэродроме раскрывалась на север, что требовало выполнения заходов над китайской территорией (невозможно из-за запрета). Как был сбит Сайкл никто не видел, но отмечался неприцельный огонь ЗА с китайской стороны реки.
ООН-овский BBo S/1884, 518th meeting дает следующее время события:

- "H. 1 November : Anti-aircraft fire from the Manchurian side of the Yalu River directed against a flight of 13 F-80 aircraft was observed in the vicinity of Sinuiju at 1345 hours. This resulted in the total loss of 1 UN aircraft."

Отличие от времени заявки Хоминича ровно 2 часа (минуты совпадают), но боюсь текст документа получен через OCR, а это не исключает ошибку и в оригинале может стоять 1545. Работу над этой потерей есть смысл продолжить. В других американских потерях за ноябрь искать вероятных побед МиГ-ов считаю не перспективным. Остается дописать события 18 ноября:
За этот день два воздушных боя палубных "Пантер". В ходе первого F-9F-2 VF-31 (Valley Forge) прикрывавшие штурмовики вступили в бой с 8 МиГ-ами, в результате одну победу засчитали Ensign Frederick C. Weber. В ходе воторого боя 8 F-9F-3 VF-52 (Philippine Sea) провели бой на большой высоте 10-12км с 12 МиГ-ами, записав себе две победы - отличились лидер группы Lt.Cdr William E. Lamb и его ведомый Lt (jg) Robert E. Parker.

----------


## Вован22

Смотрим
"*Weyland for Stratemeyer:*
...."F–80 recce pilot flash reports fifteen Yaks on Sinuiju Airfield previously empty. Twelve F-80s being dispatched to attack same. Pilots cautioned concerning border"....
Далее:
*(1) PART I.* Remy A 2939B, 12 F–80s attacked Sinuiju Afld [airfield],
destroyed one, damaged six Yaks. Open ends revetments face river, hence difficult to strafe. *Flak most intense and accurate yet encountered.
One F-80 lost*. 
*Все происходило в период:*
*...."between 1345 and 1415"...*
Sixteen additional F-80s being dispatched."...

----------


## Вован22

Еще :
.."Around noon, an RF–80 pilot reported 15 Yaks parked on the Sinuiju airfield.
(The Americans soon nicknamed Sinuiju, “Sunny Joe.”) General Partridge, the
Fifth Air Force commander, swiftly ordered a fighter sweep of the field. Twelve
F–80s, with strict orders not to violate the border, made the sweep. One Yak was destroyed and six others were damaged, but antiaircraft fire (most of this from
across the river) brought down one of the Shooting Stars. A second mission later
in the day found the field empty except for those planes damaged earlier."...

----------


## Transit

> *...."between 1345 and 1415"...*


Раз время подтверждается другими документами, то с этой потерей всё ясно.

Возможно у кого то есть дополнения по ноябрю, или подводим итоги?

----------


## Вован22

Дополнения следующие:
*Повлиявшие на характер действий американской авиации и соответственно распределение ее летного ресурса:*
*From: CG Army Eight dtd 20 Nov 50*
*To : CINCFE Tokyo, Japan
Info: CG 5thAF, COMNAVFE Tokyo Japan
Nr : GX 28010 KAR
This msg in 2 parts.*
PART I. Rqst max aval air support from 5th AF, BOMCOM, Navy, British
for Army Eight offensive operations period 230700-281800 and normal
sustained effort 281800 Nov - 021800 Dec 50. Recm all support be under
control 5th AF in coordination with Army Eight.
PART II. Request effective immediately, in the destruction of bridges
Army Eight zone that all air commands concentrate on important and
critical bridges in zone south of Yalu River and within 15 miles of the
border and that no further effort be placed upon preventing the enemy
from restoring bridges south of above 15 mile zonе.

*In answer to above, Partridge sent to me, info EUSAK, the following:*
The fol request has been received from CG EUSAK and is quoted for
your info. “It is requested that effective imm, in the destruction of
bridges, that all air commands concentrate on important and critical
bridges south of the Yalu River and within about 15 miles of the border,
and that no further effort be placed upon preventing the enemy from
repairing or rebuilding bridges south of the above 15 mile zone.” This
command will comply with the above request. Request your Hqs notify
FEAF Bomb Comd to also comply with this EUSAK request.
*А с 26 контрнаступление китайских и корейских войск.*

В принципе можно подводить итоги ноября.

----------


## Вован22

*Итоги ноября:*(_ касаемо советских частей_)
1. Ввод в бой МиГ-15, усложнил обстановку для противоборствующей стороны.
2. Большое удаление аэродромов, на которых базировались советские полки, малая глубина РЛ поля, погодные условия, недостаточная подготовка части летного состава для ведения БД в сложившихся условиях, дополнительные задачи по переучиванию китайцев и работа в системе ПВО в совокупности определяли недостаточную эфективность действий МИГ-15 по прикрытию объектов на р. Ялу..
3. Наступление китайских войск в конце ноября и как следствие этого перемещение линии фронта на юг и перераспределение ресурса авиации противоположной стороны на решение задач НАП и изоляции района БД, породили у части рук состава некоторую эфорию от  успехов.
4. Что касается результативности воздушных боев, то как нам удалось установить в ходе обсуждения безвозвратные потери авиации противоборствующей стороны в воздушных боях составили : один RB-29, один В-29
Поврежденными Ф-80 и два В-29(оба восстановлены)
При своих безвозвратных потерях-  3 летчика и 3 самолета МиГ-15.

----------


## Transit

> 1. Ввод в бой МиГ-15, усложнил обстановку для противоборствующей стороны.


Очевидно, что американцы потеряли инициативу в воздушных боях, все их действия свелись к обороне и контратаке. Наши, в свою очередь, не смогли реализовать преимущества своих самолетов (лтх и фактор неожиданности появления на твд). В данных условиях могу оценить работу наших на "три балла", американцев на "четыре".

Статистические данные по ВВС США за ноябрь: зафиксировано в воздухе 315 МиГ-15, из них вовлечено в бой 139, сбито 3, вероятно сбито 2 и повреждено 11).

----------


## OKA

> Эти миги воевали с корейскими ОЗ, или так же с китайскими и советскими?


Листая первую страницу )) :

Война в корее

Ну или так :

https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...wB57hEvGT9D_M:

----------


## Red307

> Листая первую страницу )) :
> 
> Война в корее
> 
> Ну или так :
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...wB57hEvGT9D_M:


Как бы мой простой вопрос подразумевал простой ответ "Да/Нет/Не знаю". А тут предлагаете копать Гугл, искать книгу, потом ее качать..
Ну если так, то ладно..

----------


## OKA

> Как бы мой простой вопрос подразумевал простой ответ "Да/Нет/Не знаю". А тут предлагаете копать Гугл, искать книгу, потом ее качать..
> Ну если так, то ладно..


Вопрос был задан некорректно - какие такие "эти миги воевали" ))

"Копать Гугл" иногда полезно, для общего развития)) Качать книгу не предлагалось. На первой странице указаны координаты автора. 

Ладно ))


Если амеры и их сателлиты и видели в небе Сев. Корее мииги с советскими ОЗ, то возможно в таком окрасе ?

https://www.airliners.net/photo/Red-...-17F/1111090/L

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> Вопрос был задан некорректно - какие такие "эти миги воевали" ))
> 
> "Копать Гугл" иногда полезно, для общего развития)) Качать книгу не предлагалось. На первой странице указаны координаты автора. 
> 
> Ладно ))
> 
> 
> Если амеры и их сателлиты и видели в небе Сев. Корее мииги с советскими ОЗ, то возможно в таком окрасе ?
> 
> https://www.airliners.net/photo/Red-...-17F/1111090/L


"Эти миги" - про которые тут 100 с лишним страниц идёт описание боев. Везде мелькают русские фамилии, но никто не пишет, под какими ОЗ они летали. Практически во всем Гугле так.

----------


## Nazar

> Эти миги воевали с корейскими ОЗ, или так же с китайскими и советскими?


К чему этот "наброс"? Я никогда не поверю что вы не в курсе с какими ОЗ летали наши летчики в Корее.

----------


## Red307

> К чему этот "наброс"? Я никогда не поверю что вы не в курсе с какими ОЗ летали наши летчики в Корее.


Я никогда не интересовался этим вопросом. Догадывался, что с СКорейскими, возможно китайскими. Но тут хобби босс выдал такое.

Я засомневался и спросил.
Интересует чисто техническая сторона вопроса, а не моральные аспекты 

Не надо искать везде "набросы".

----------


## OKA

> Я никогда не интересовался этим вопросом. Догадывался, что с СКорейскими, возможно китайскими. Но тут хобби босс выдал такое.
> 
> Я засомневался и спросил.
> 
> Не надо искать везде "набросы".





> "Эти миги" - про которые тут 100 с лишним страниц идёт описание боев. Везде мелькают русские фамилии, но никто не пишет, под какими ОЗ они летали. Практически во всем Гугле так.


А ещё были МиГ-9...  :Biggrin: 

https://file.sector.sk/files/novinky...ge-841-660.jpg

Ну , типа логика подсказывает- СССР официально не находился в состоянии войны с США, тем более с ООН))

В тот  период  столкновения в воздухе с амерами на Cоветском Д.В. , в которых участвовали МиГи с О.З Советских ВВС наверняка не были редкостью :

http://dvvedomosti.com/2017/12/28/%D...6%D0%B5%D0%BC/

----------


## Red307

> А ещё были МиГ-9... 
> 
> https://file.sector.sk/files/novinky...ge-841-660.jpg
> 
> Ну , типа логика подсказывает- СССР официально не находился в состоянии войны с США, тем более с ООН))
> 
> В тот  период  столкновения в воздухе с амерами на Cоветском Д.В. , в которых участвовали МиГи с О.З Советских ВВС наверняка не были редкостью..


Как я понимаю, "официальные" советские лётчики действовали с баз СССР. А тут типа "базирование в Китае".

----------


## OKA

> .. А тут типа "базирование в Китае".


С соотв. о.з.

----------


## Red307

> С соотв. о.з.


Т.е. хобби босс не прав.

----------


## Док_М

Добрый вечер, коллеги!

Всё что-то вновь застопорилось. А жаль.
Попробую вернуть работу хоть в какое-то русло.
Итак, на чём мы остановились? Так. Вот.

*4 февраля.*
Советская сторона бои не вела вплоть до 7-го числа. И тем не менее, у американской стороны есть в этот день потеря. Речь идёт о:
_«..в 16:50 на отрезке Чиннампо - река Ялу другой патруль из 18 "Сейбров" наблюдал 80 МиГ-ов. Снова без боевого контакта;
В сводке потерь за день есть один F-86. Причина - отказ двигателя. Это был самолет 25 FIS 51 FIW у которого в процессе патрулирования произошло самовыключение двигателя. Летчик Lt. John Hatchett сумел запустить его, но вскоре он выключился повторно. Спланировав как можно ближе к острову Чо-До летчик катапультировался с высоты всего 270 м. Упал на лед с нераскрытым парашютом..»_
В Томпсоне есть этот борт – *F-86Е № 50- 644*.
Теоретически, можно было бы притянуть его потерю на счёт китайцев, т.к. 2 боестолкновения с ними американцы упоминают. 
Если есть возможность, Transit, было бы хорошо уточнить – во сколько проходил бой у китайцев, в котором была засчитана победа Чан Цихуэю и во сколько потерян реально «сэйбр» Хэтчетта.
Пока заносим зелёным, как ЛП в б/в.
Итог в принципе = *1 : 0*.

*5 февраля.*
Американцы вновь указывают на какие-то боестолкновения с МиГами. Т.к. 54-й ИАК боёв не вёл, то речь может идти только о корейцах или китайцах.
В любом случае, потерь и повреждений у американцев не упоминается, тогда как китайцы потеряли 2 МиГа, разбившихся «по техническим причинам».
Итог дня = *0 : 2*.

*7 февраля*.
Бои в 64-м ИАК вновь возобновились.
Советская сторона претендует на 1 победу:
«_..7.02.1952. Оськин - встреча с Ф-86 в 14:21. Атака по первому Ф-86: Д=550, R=2/4, ушёл с набором. 2-й Ф-86: Д=550-600, R=2/4, во время стрельбы Оськин сам был атакован..»_
При сличении с американскими описаниями (хотя их и много и они подробны), честно говоря близких совпадений не видно. Есть три описания подходящих по времени, но там атакуют только американцы, причём в одном случае это лобовая атака, что исключается, во втором и третьем – явно одна и та же атака группы 6 МиГов двумя разными парами американцев, что так же явно противоречит бою именно Оськина. 
Есть единственное описание американцев, где их атаковали, но оно на 19 минут позже:
_«..в 15:40 рядом с XE7239 на высоте 12920 м. "Сейбр" 4 FIW (№4 в звене Baker) был атакован двумя МиГ-15. Без повреждений..»_
Хотя по сути наиболее близко подходит.
Почему так подробно?
Дело в том, что в этот день у американцев есть потеря, не отмеченная у Transit’а:
_- F-86Е № 50-686, 4th Ftr-Int Gp, 336th Ftr-Int Sq. Took off on combat mission, engine exploded, caught fire, ejection seat malfunctioned, bailed out at low altitude 20 mi N of K-14. GREEN, John P. 1LT USAF INJ._
И нюанс в том, что именно в этом «позднем» случае под атаку попал «сэйбр» из 4-го FIW. Все остальные описания – это 51-е Крыло.
В связи с этим ещё один вопрос Transit’у – как мы будем трактовать эту потерю?
Она есть в любом случае. Вот только связана она со стрельбой Оськина, или нет?
Пока *1 : 0*, но «зелёным». И жду уточнений по обстоятельствам боя именно 4-го ИАКр и потери именно Грина.

*9 февраля*.
Это бои третьей смены. Сделана одна заявка на победу:
_«..13.40-14.10 F-86 ст.л-т Никифоров Г.А. 148гв.иап..»._
В этот же день 16-й ИАП потерял 1 МиГ и пилота – погиб ст.л-т Троицкий.
Итог дня = *0 : 1.*
Кто точно сбил Троицкого сказать не могу, т.к. нет подробного описания его птери. Возможно, помог бы Виталий.

После уточнения указанных выше моментов можно переходить к обсуждению 10 февраля.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

По поводу ОЗ.
1. Давайте хотя бы здесь срач не устраивать.
2. В ноябре 1950 г. 151-я и 28-я ИАД воевали с китайскими ОЗ.
3. Начиная с 50-й ИАД (1-й б/вылет, насколько помню, 30.11.1950) самолёты 64-го ИАК несли корейские ОЗ в 4 позициях - по бортам ХЧФ и на нижних поверхностях ОЧК.
4. В Китае базировались и советские части, не принимавшие участие в б/действиях. Например, на Ляодунском п-ове - район Порт-Артура. Там они были с советскими ОЗ.

----------


## Red307

> По поводу ОЗ.
> 1. Давайте хотя бы здесь срач не устраивать.
> 2. В ноябре 1950 г. 151-я и 28-я ИАД воевали с китайскими ОЗ.
> 3. Начиная с 50-й ИАД (1-й б/вылет, насколько помню, 30.11.1950) самолёты 64-го ИАК несли корейские ОЗ в 4 позициях - по бортам ХЧФ и на нижних поверхностях ОЧК.
> 4. В Китае базировались и советские части, не принимавшие участие в б/действиях. Например, на Ляодунском п-ове - район Порт-Артура. Там они были с советскими ОЗ.


Спасибо.
Вот то, что я хотел услышать.

По поводу той картинки, что я выше выложил. Справа миг-15 с китайскими ОЗ - "Red Fox". Это реальный самолёт, или просто широкорастиражированный образ? Если реальный, то кто на нем летал? Наш летчтк, или китайский?

----------


## OKA

> По поводу ОЗ.
> 1. Давайте хотя бы здесь срач не устраивать.
> 2. В ноябре 1950 г. 151-я и 28-я ИАД воевали с китайскими ОЗ.
> 3. Начиная с 50-й ИАД (1-й б/вылет, насколько помню, 30.11.1950) самолёты 64-го ИАК несли корейские ОЗ в 4 позициях - по бортам ХЧФ и на нижних поверхностях ОЧК.
> 4. В Китае базировались и советские части, не принимавшие участие в б/действиях. Например, на Ляодунском п-ове - район Порт-Артура. Там они были с советскими ОЗ.


" ..К маю 1946 года Красная Армия была выведена из Маньчжурии, за исключением Ляодунского полуострова. 

Правительства СССР и Китая договорились совместно использовать Порт-Артур, что позволило оставить базы советской армии на Ляодунском полуострове. В мае 1955 года СССР передал полуостров КНР.."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B...80%D0%BE%D0%B2

Т.е. это была не исключительно китайская территория на тот момент. Поэтому советские О.З.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Спасибо.
> Вот то, что я хотел услышать.
> 
> По поводу той картинки, что я выше выложил. Справа миг-15 с китайскими ОЗ - "Red Fox". Это реальный самолёт, или просто широкорастиражированный образ? Если реальный, то кто на нем летал? Наш летчтк, или китайский?


По китайскому МиГу ничего не скажу - не знаю. Только то, что наш лётчик на таком не летал. Может, это пилотажная группа какая? Да, в ноябре 1950, когда наши МИГи летали с ОЗ ВВС НОАК, это были не " бисы", а МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф.
Касательно советского МиГа - в июне 1951 г. таких ПТБ ещё не было. Они начали эксплуатироваться в начале 53-го, ЕМНИП.

----------


## Red307

> По китайскому МиГу ничего не скажу - не знаю. Только то, что наш лётчик на таком не летал. Может, это пилотажная группа какая? Да, в ноябре 1950, когда наши МИГи летали с ОЗ ВВС НОАК, это были не " бисы", а МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф.
> Касательно советского МиГа - в июне 1951 г. таких ПТБ ещё не было. Они начали эксплуатироваться в начале 53-го, ЕМНИП.


Баки там можно выбрать. 
Итоги.
1. Как я понимаю, для Корейской войны актуальны баки без пилонов, которые крепились снизу на крыло "полуконформно"?
2. Советские лётчики летали на БИСах только под ОЗ северной Кореи.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Баки там можно выбрать. 
> Итоги.
> 1. Как я понимаю, для Корейской войны актуальны баки без пилонов, которые крепились снизу на крыло "полуконформно"?
> 2. Советские лётчики летали на БИСах только под ОЗ северной Кореи.


1. Да, обычные 260-литровые. Эксперименты с другими ПТБ начались в 64 ИАК только в 53-м году.
2. Да.

----------


## Док_М

Коллеги, в первую очередь Transit, прошу при возможности продолжить нашу работу.
Очень хочется подойти к разбору 10-го февраля, но не прояснены до конца вопросы по 4-му и 7-му. 
А у Виталия очень хочется узнать подробности гибели ст.л-та Троицкого 9-го числа с целью возможной персонификации его потери.

Но пока ждём уточнений по 4-9 февраля разрешите сбросить Вам интересную информацию для размышления с дружественного форума.
Краткая предистория.
В распоряжении 510-го имеются (любезно сброшенные им на тот форум официальные американские данные о потерях авиации в Корейской войне по типам потерь для основных типов самолётов. Если просмотрите  форум http://www.balancer.ru/g/p6437749 Вы их найдёте.
Краткая их квинтэссенция в приведённой ниже таблице:

510-й предоставил разбивку по типам потерь основных групп самолётов за период ноябрь 1950 - январь 1951-го включительно. Вот она:

Нетрудно заметить, что там представлена "официальная американская версия" видов потерь этих основных типов самолётов.
В свою очередь я взял на себя смелость и обобщил НАШИ данные по Таблице (назову так для краткости наш общий труд).

По Таблице за период "ноябрь 1950 - январь 1952" включительно:
Считал все потерянные, в т.ч. и в б/в без воздействия противника, т.е. "зелёные" лётные происшествия в б/в.

В-29 - *18*
F-80/84 - *26*
F-86 - *42*
То есть всего = *86*. 
В т.ч. 2 потерянных F-86 от корейцев (на земле) и китайцев ("автогол" Чэндлера)
Сюда же можно добавить:
F-51 - *3*
RB-45 - *1*
F9F-2B - *1*
"Meteor" - *6* (в т.ч. 2 столкнувшихся в ЛП во время б/в и визуального контакта с МиГами)
Итого = *97*.

МиГов 64-го ИАК за этот период, так же включая ЛП в б/в, потеряно *82*.

А далее вот такие выводы при сравнении этих двух "массивов" информации получились:

1. *F-80/84.*
По Таблице получилось 26 (примерно, т.к. нет в ряде мест точных данных и нет аналога Томпсона) потерянных в боях.
По приведённым Вами американским "раскладкам" - 25 в в/б. Практически идеально, казалось бы.
НО.. Есть ещё и 16 "от воздействия, но неизвестно какого" и 48 "вообще неизвестно от чего".
Итого примерно 64 потери неклассифицированных американцами.
Пока оставим.

2.* В-29*.
Я не случайно начал с них.
По Таблице в в/б потеряно 18. По "американским" - 12.
Уже разница на 3 машины. Правда есть ещё 3 "вообще неизвестно от чего". Но даже с ними выходит 15, что на 3 меньше, чем потеряно реально.
Выводов может быть два. 
Первое - часть сбитых в в/б списано на ЗА (5 у "американцев"). Тогда практически идеально совпадает, но ЗА выходит не сбила ничего. В это я тоже не верю.
Второе - в безвозвратные потери по Таблице занесено где-то около 2-4 машин формально не списанных во время Войны, но НИКОГДА не поднимавшихся более в воздух, как именно бомбардировщики.
Возможно именно эти самолёты американцы вообще не включили в потери. В принципе очень даже "нормальный" статистический подход - зачем портить себе показатели.

3.* F-86*.
А вот это наиболее интересная графа, на основании которой можно, в принципе, попытаться подумать и с группой В-29 и F-80/84.
Именно по "сэйбрам" есть максимальные данные, в т.ч. такая уникальная вещь, как Томпсон.
Вот и смотрим:
- в в/б по Таблице потеряно 41 (потерянный от бомбёжки По-2 я вычеркнул), а по "американским - 27 (!).
Согласитесь, есть разница. Самое забавное, что даже приплюсовав 5 "вообще неизвестно от чего" и 2 от ЗА (а таких не было вообще, насколько я помню), получается лишь 34. Тогда как по Таблице их на 7 штук больше.
Парадокс, однако. Вот и делайте вывод сами, так сказать о точности официальной статистики USAF.

Выводов вновь напрашивается 2.
Первый - это только по "сэйбрам" так, т.к. больно "значимый"/"культовый" самолёт для USAF, как современнейший истребитель завоевания господства в воздухе. Он априори не может проигрывать в в/б с какими-то коммунистическими этажерками, потому и так подкорректирована статистика.
Если честно, то я в это не особо верю. Я имею в виду избирательность именно по отношению к F-86.
Но тогда напрашивается второй вывод - по остальным типам должо быть примерно тоже самое.
А что тоже?

А примерно тот же коэффициент для "истинных" потерь в в/б.
Вот для "сэйбров" он получился 41/27 = *1,5*.
Тогда для В-29 "истинная величина" будет = 12*1,5 = *18*.
Это идеально соответствует РЕАЛЬНЫМ потерям установленным по Таблице. Абсолютно точное попадание.
Но тогда давайте применим его же для F-80/84.
Применяем. 
Получается = 25*1,5 = *39,6*. Ну, положим, 39-40 "шутов"/"крестов" должно быть реально сбито МиГами  (в т.ч. "потеряно в ЛП в б/в ввиду визуального контакта с МиГами").
Получается что мы в Таблице упустили примерно 14 потерь в в/б.

Ну, как-то так. Вот Вам и Томпсон...

Да, повторюсь, я считал и так называемые "зелёные" потери, т.е. не всегда имеющие прямое отношение именно к стрельбе, как потере самолёта, но их порой очень трудно отличить от реально сбитых в бою. Особенно это относится к американской стороне, поэтому и считаем мы их традиционно в месте.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> *4 февраля.*
> Советская сторона бои не вела вплоть до 7-го числа.


Это ещё почему? 4 февраля провели по одному бою лётчики 17-го и 18-го Гв полков, а 5 числа - 18-го гв. и 523-го полков. Про третью смену ничего не скажу, ибо не знаю...




> Кто точно сбил Троицкого сказать не могу, т.к. нет подробного описания его потери. Возможно, помог бы Виталий.


У меня нет данных по 3-й и 4-й сменам 64 ИАК.

----------


## Док_М

Пауза у нас предельно затянулась. Пожалуй, следует задать вопрос - а пациент жив?

Каюсь, отчасти виноват сам - Виталий ответил, а я вот не задал уточняющие вопросы, не развил..
Но всё же, если не вернётся Transit и Леонид, нам будет весьма затруднительно продолжить работу и всё накроется медным тазом, как говорится "земную жизнь пройдя до половины..."
А ведь мы так много сделали. Было бы очень, очень обидно. Мене лично очень, бросив это всё вот так.

В принципе, мы начали уже февраль 1952. Осталось чуть больше года. Да, сложноватый период - у Виталия уже нет подробных описаний, есть только Сейдов и что-то у леонида. Но хоть так, лишь бы был Transit и американские данные.
Коллеги, ведь остались ещё затронутые, но не прояснённые вопросы по Пепеляеву, Сутягину (там были сомнения в подсчёте счетов и собирались вновь пересмотреть бои и победы). Transit говорил, что появилось много новой информации по пройденному и можно подкорректировать ранние даты. А тут и Дэвис уже почти погиб без автора, так сказать.

Так может, оживим пациента?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Так может, оживим пациента?


Я готов серьёзно обсуждать только 1-2 смены 64 ИАК, по 3-4 сменам у меня есть только отрывочные данные, которых будет явно недостаточно. Книга Сейдова, если опираться на мои данные по 1-2 сменам, довольно часто расходится с советскими документами, так что и её я бы за основу не брал.

----------


## Док_М

Ну... Давайте попробуем завершить хотя бы то, что уже почти довели до конца.
Вот по 4 и 5 февраля.
Когда и во сколько наш вели бои. Были ли стрельбы и заявки на победы?

----------


## Vitali Acote

4 февраля 1952 года лётчики 303-й дивизии выполнили два вылета и провели один бой с Сейбрами.
Первый вылет начался в 9.42-44. 16 МиГ-15 17 ИАП составили группу прикрытия, 14 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП - ударную, под общим командованием Сморчкова. В 10.03, следуя на высоте 12 тыс. м., наши лётчики заметили до 16 Сейбров и попытались навязать им бой, однако, американцы со снижением начали уходить за береговую черту Корейского залива. МиГи организовали небольшую погоню, но тщетно. Огня никто не вёл, своих повреждений и потерь не было.

Второй вылет начался в 14.19-14.21. 16 Миг-15 17 ИАП теперь составили ударную группу, а 14 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП - прикрывающую, старшим снова был Сморчков. В 14.38, , следуя на высоте 12 тыс. м., наши лётчики заметили до 40 Сейбров. МиГи довернули на американцев, но те сразу ушли за береговую черту Корейского залива, так что боя фактически не было.

----------


## Vitali Acote

5 февраля 1952 года лётчики 303-й дивизии выполнили один боевой вылет и провели один бой с Сейбрами.
Вылет начался в 13.09. 14 МиГ-15 523 ИАП составили группу прикрытия под началом Охая, 14 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП - ударную, под общим командованием Сморчкова. В 13.28 наши лётчики заметили первые Сейбры, которые небольшими группами летали над "Аллей МиГов". В качестве итога боевого столкновения приведу цитату из оф. описания боя: "1) Огонь вёлся в основном на встречных курсах и при больших угловых перемещениях. 2) Бой проходил на больших высотах 11000-13000 м на виражах. после первого виража самолёты противника со снижением или переворотом уходили за береговую черту или совсем не принимали боя". Своих потерь и повреждений у МиГов 303 ИАД не было.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Коллеги, в еще июле 18 г. мы с Transit'ом дали информацию по 10.02.52 включительно

----------


## Док_М

Ну, вот по *4-му февраля*, например, учитывая данные Виталия, можно даже предположить, что потерю "сэйбра" в этот день можно (теоретически) отнести как ЛП в б/в, но с участием советских пилотов.
Так,_ "..В 10.03, следуя на высоте 12 тыс. м., наши лётчики заметили до 16 Сейбров и попытались навязать им бой, однако, американцы со снижением начали уходить за береговую черту Корейского залива. МиГи организовали небольшую погоню, но тщетно. Огня никто не вёл, своих повреждений и потерь не было..."_
Это можно (с некоторой натяжкой по времени, правда) соотнести с:
_".. в интервале времени 11:20-11:30 над районом реки Чонгчон 19 F-86E 51 FIW наблюдали до 114 МиГ-ов из которых 2 удалось атаковать а высоте 14620 м. Оба атакованных самолета противника засчитаны поврежденными (1st Lt. Anthony Kulengosky, Lt. Iven C. Kincheloe), без своих потерь или повреждений.. В сводке потерь за день есть один F-86. Причина - отказ двигателя. Это был самолет 25 FIS 51 FIW у которого в процессе патрулирования произошло самовыключение двигателя. Летчик Lt. John Hatchett сумел запустить его, но вскоре он выключился повторно. Спланировав как можно ближе к острову Чо-До летчик катапультировался с высоты всего 270 м. Упал на лед с нераскрытым парашютом.."_
Соответствует авиачасть и, в принципе, время, а так же обстоятельства потери - уход "сэйбров" по нашим данным в море и потеря машины Хэтчетта именно над морем.
Так что я бы занёс это, конечно, зелёным, как ЛП в б/в, но за нашими, а не китайцами.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Коллеги, в еще июле 18 г. мы с Transit'ом дали информацию по 10.02.52 включительно


Часть событий за эти дни осталась "за кадром"...

Продолжу разбор событий на основе имеющихся у меня документов 303 ИАД.

*6 февраля* 1952 года один вылет совершили лётчики 18 ГИАП, который обошёлся без встреч с самолётами противника. 523 ИАП находился на боевом дежурстве, а 17 ИАП - отдыхал.

*7 февраля* лётчикам 303-й дивизии поручили прикрыть Аньдунский ж\д мост - вероятно по нему в этот день перевозили ценный груз или "ценных персон". Лётчики 17-го полка совершили три вылета с барражированием над мостом без встреч с самолётами противника, а лётчики 523-го один, но при этом им пришлось вступить в бой...

В 13.50-51 вылетели 12 МиГ-15 523 ИАП под командованием гв.м. Оськина. После 20 минут патрулирования над Аньдунским мостом группу с КП дивизии перенацелили на перехват истребителей противника в районе Сенсен. В 14.21, следуя на высоте 10 тыс. м., Оськин увидел первую пару Сейбров и отдал команду третьему звену к. Мазилова их атаковать, а сам восьмёркой пошёл дальше к основным силам противника.
Спустя две минуты Оськин заметил 8 F-86 и на боевом развороте сумел выйти в атаку на замыкающую пару Сейбров. Огонь вёл с Д.550 под R-2\4. Американцы стали уходить вверх, Оськин начал было их преследовать, но заметил вторую группу Сейбров и переключился на них. На боевом развороте Оськин сблизился с первой четвёркой F-86, с с дистанции 500-600 м. с R-2\4 атаковал ведущего американцев, а ведущий второй пары м. Бахаев дал очередь по второму Сейбру. Однако атаки были скоротечны, ибо в бой вступила вторая четвёрка F-86. Под удар попал МиГ-15 ведомого Оськина ст.л. Рыбалко, впрочем и американцы сумели пробыть на линии огня пару мгновений, ибо на них вышло в атаку наше второе звено м. Трефилова. В итоге стороны разошлись в разные стороны. Самолёт Рыбалко получил 5 пробоин, но благополучно вернулся на аэродром под прикрытием командира. После дешифровки ФКП гв.м. Оськину был засчитан в качестве победы один F-86, на сколько я понимаю - из первой атаки.

*8 февраля* все три полка 303-й дивизии находились на аэродроме в готовности №3.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, Виталий!

Итак, суммируем теперь ещё раз.

*5 февраля.*
Здесь повторюсь. Американцы указывают на боестолкновения с МиГами. 
Одно из них точно с 303-й ИАД:
_"..14 МиГ-15 523 ИАП составили группу прикрытия под началом Охая, 14 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП - ударную, под общим командованием Сморчкова. В 13.28 наши лётчики заметили первые Сейбры, которые небольшими группами летали над "Аллей МиГов".. Огонь вёлся в основном на встречных курсах и при больших угловых перемещениях.. Бой проходил на больших высотах 11000-13000 м на виражах. после первого виража самолёты противника со снижением или переворотом уходили за береговую черту или совсем не принимали боя". Своих потерь и повреждений у МиГов 303 ИАД не было.."_.
Это соответствует, вероятнее всего следующему:
_"..в 14:12 группа из 22 "Сейбров" патрулируя над рекой Чонгчон наблюдала 88 МиГ-ов на высоте 13600 м. Из них 8 вступили в бой окончившийся безрезультатно. Своих потерь или повреждений нет;
- в 14:32 группа из 8 F-86 там же наблюдала 28 МиГ-ов. Без боевого контакта.."_.
Тогда это столкновение - китайцы:
_"..в интервале времени 13:00-13:45 патрулируя над рекой Чонгчон 18 F-86 наблюдали 34 МиГ-а, следовавшие на высоте 13600 м. Два самолета противника удалось атаковать без результата. Своих потерь или повреждений нет.."_, что соответствует:
_"..в воздух для отражения налёта на Тайшань поднялись 42 МиГ-а 12-го иап 4-й иад (ударная группа из 24 самолетов и группа прикрытия из 18 самолетов). В процессе следования в район лидер группы прикрытия Ли Йонгтаи (1-я аэ) обнаружил заходящие сзади ударной группы "Сейбры" и тут же дал команду на отворот влево. Срезав радиус он оказался сзади F-86 и атаковал. Преследовал противника вплоть до пересечения береговой черты. Засчитан один сбитый F-86. При возвращении на базу у трех китайских МиГ-ов закончилось топливо и два из них разбились.."_
В любом случае, потерь и повреждений у американцев не упоминается, тогда как китайцы потеряли 2 МиГа, разбившихся «по техническим причинам».
Итог дня = 0 : 2.

*7 февраля.*
Фактически, даже по данным американцев, это один, но растянутый бой, описанный от лица разных подразделений, в нём участвовавших.
Достоверно можно идентифицировать повреждение МиГа Рыбалко:
_"..Однако атаки были скоротечны, ибо в бой вступила вторая четвёрка F-86. Под удар попал МиГ-15 ведомого Оськина ст.л. Рыбалко, впрочем и американцы сумели пробыть на линии огня пару мгновений, ибо на них вышло в атаку наше второе звено м. Трефилова. В итоге стороны разошлись в разные стороны. Самолёт Рыбалко получил 5 пробоин, но благополучно вернулся на аэродром под прикрытием командира.."_
Это соответствует:
_"..в 15:17 Hawk-1 сумел сблизиться со вторым МиГ-ом и с ракурса 6 часов атаковал его, наблюдая попадания в правое полукрыло.."_
Перед этим тот же Hawk-1 описывает не менее результативную стрельбу по ведущему МиГу, но мы точно знаем, что Оськин повреждений не получил.
Сам Оськин вёл огонь раньше, тогда как американское описание говорит о более поздней стрельбе по ним:
_«..7.02.1952. Оськин - встреча с Ф-86 в 14:21. Атака по первому Ф-86: Д=550, R=2/4, ушёл с набором. 2-й Ф-86: Д=550-600, R=2/4, во время стрельбы Оськин сам был атакован..»_. А вот американцы:
_«..в 15:40 рядом с XE7239 на высоте 12920 м. "Сейбр" 4 FIW (№4 в звене Baker) был атакован двумя МиГ-15. Без повреждений..»_
Хотя по сути наиболее близко подходит.
Почему так подробно?
Дело в том, что в этот день у американцев есть потеря, не отмеченная у Transit’а:
_- F-86Е № 50-686, 4th Ftr-Int Gp, 336th Ftr-Int Sq. Took off on combat mission, engine exploded, caught fire, ejection seat malfunctioned, bailed out at low altitude 20 mi N of K-14. GREEN, John P. 1LT USAF INJ._
И нюанс в том, что именно в этом «позднем» случае (звено Baker) под атаку попал «сэйбр» из 4-го FIW. Все остальные описания (звенья Wolf, Tiger, Hawk)– это 51-е Крыло.
В связи с этим ещё один вопрос – как мы будем трактовать эту потерю?
Она есть в любом случае. Вот только связана она со стрельбой Оськина, или нет? Время могли не точно указать именно американцы, т.к. это явно другая авиачасть - 4 FIW, а не 51-е - и время они могли дать чуть иначе, чем "соседи". Да и описание потери своеобразное - возгорание двигателя, а не просто там "керосин кончился", да ещё и с поломкой катапульты... Как-то на боевые повреждения не смахивает?
Пока 1 : 0, но «зелёным». И жду уточнений по обстоятельствам боя именно 4-го ИАКр и потери именно Грина.

*9 февраля.*
Это бои третьей смены. Сделана одна заявка на победу:
_«..13.40-14.10 F-86 ст.л-т Никифоров Г.А. 148гв.иап..»._
В этот же день 16-й ИАП потерял 1 МиГ и пилота – погиб ст.л-т Троицкий.
Итог дня = 0 : 1.
Кто точно сбил Троицкого сказать не могу, т.к. нет подробного описания его потери. Совершенно очевидно, что все описания американцев опять один и тот же бой, только "из разных глаз". Плохо, что у нас нет точного описания гибели Троицкого со временем. А так да - 0 : 1.

И сейчас мы должны-таки подойти к 10 февраля. Я вот там один разобраться не смог.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> *9 февраля.*
> Это бои третьей смены.


Не только третьей, но и второй...

*9 февраля* 1952 года в 13.25 на перехват самолётов противника начали взлёт 10 Миг-15 18 ГИАП под командованием гв.к. Сохань, а чуть позже - 10 МиГ-15 из 17-го полка. Следуя на высоте 11 000 м, в районе Нанси в 13.40 лётчики 18 ГИП встретили первую группу из 6 F-86, и по команде ведущего идут на них в атаку. В момент сближения ведомая шестёрка гв.к. Герасименко обнаружила чуть выше ещё 4 F-86 и перешла в атаку на эту группу врага. Сейбры боя не приняли, выйдя за береговую черту Корейского залива, а нашу группу сверху-сзади атаковала ещё одна пара F-86. Под удар попал МиГ-15 ведущего третьей пары гв. ст.л. Калинеева, который получил 3 пробоины в носовую часть фюзеляжа. Пара Калинеева вышла из-под атаки левым боевым разворотом и под прикрытием звена гв.к. Герасименко пошла на аэродром. Сейбры несколько раз пытались добить повреждённый МиГ-15, но всякий раз попадали под удар звена Герасименко, одна из очередей которого, посланная с дистанции 900-800 м под R-2/4, была признана результативной, и лётчику на личный счёт был записан подбитый F-86.

Остальные лётчики 17-го и 18-го гв. полков так же вступали в противоборство с отдельными группами Сейбров, в том числе и с ведением огня, но больше побед никому не засчитали, потерь и повреждений так же не было.

----------


## Док_М

Сравнивая наше и американское описание, можно предположить, что повреждение МиГа Калинеева соотносится со следующим эпизодом:
_".. в 14:40 над р-ном YE3030 пара "Сейбров" 16 FIS 51 FIW (№3 и № 4 звена Wolf) следуя вверх вдоль реки Ялу на высоте 12920 м обнаружила группу из 8 МиГ-15 пересекавших их курс слева на право на высоте 13600 м. Вероятно противник заметил "Сейбров", так как начал плавный правый разворот. F-86 так же начали правый вираж на 90 град, после чего противник перешёл в левый разворот на курс 150 с набором высоты. Однако замыкающий МиГ отстал, в результате чего Wolf-3 (1st Lt. Dale C. Ford) сумел сблизиться и дал очередь со 120 м с ракурса 7 часов. Попадания наблюдались в корневой части левого полукрыла и фюзеляже. Самолет противника начал дымить. Занесен в качестве вероятно сбитого.."_
По крайней мере, это единственный фрагмент, где описан манёвренный бой. Соответствует время, примерная численность противника и даже описание манёвров и зоны повреждения МиГа.
Вполне возможно, что и следующий эпизод:
_"..в 14:55 над XE8060 и высоте 14110 м F-86E 16 FIS 51 FIW Tiger-3 (1st Lt. Lloyd D. Juhhn) атаковал самолет противника замыкавшего группу из 12 МиГ-ов. В момент атаки противник следовал курсом 340 и был атакован сверху с ракурса 2 часа. Наблюдались попадания в фюзеляж.."_ - это так же попытка повторной атаки Калинеева (_"..Сейбры несколько раз пытались добить повреждённый МиГ-15, но всякий раз попадали под удар звена Герасименко.."_), т.к. и курс (если я не ошибся) - это курс отхода из района б/д, а стрельбу Герасименко с километра американцы просто не заметили.

Вопрос с Троицким всё равно открыт, хотя это не столь важно.
Если возражений по предыдущим числам нет, может, перейдём к 10-му?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Если возражений по предыдущим числам нет, может, перейдём к 10-му?


Можно перейти, хотя день был очень напряжённый, и разобраться во всех перипетиях тех боёв будет сложно. Я могу дать информацию только по 303-й дивизии. 523 ИАП 10 февраля 1952 года отдыхал, а вот два других полка действовали в достаточно напряжённом ритме.

В 6.34-38 в район Ансю вылетели 10 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.подп. Сморчковым, и 12 МиГ-15 17 ИАП, ведомые подп. Пуловым. В 6.58, следуя на высоте 9500 м, в районе Сенсен МиГи 18-го гв. полка были атакованы 6 F-86 сверху сзади со стороны солнца. Под огнём оказался МиГ-15 ведущего второй пары гв.м. Мазнёва, но к счастью атаку вовремя отбил ведущий 4-й пары гв.к. Калинеев, выпустивший по стрелявшему Сейбру 2 очереди с дистанции 800-600 м под R-1/4-2/4. Затем наша группа правым боевым разворотом ушла вверх и больше с самолётами противника дел в этом вылете не имела, а лётчики 17-го полка с самолётами врага вообще не пересеклись.

В 8.18-19 в район Сенсен вылетели 10 МиГ15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.м. Благовым. В 8.40, следуя на высоте 12000 м, в районе Ансю на встречных курсах встретили 4 F-86 и попытались навязать им бой, но тщетно... Сейбры развернулись на 180 градусов и ушли в Корейский залив. МиГи организовали погоню, но сблизиться до береговой черты на дистанцию ведения огня не удалось.

В 15.16-18 в район Кидзио вылетели 6 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.м. Мазнёвым, и 12 МиГ-15 17 ИАП, ведомые подп. Масленниковым. В 15.36 в районе Хакусен на высоте 11000 м группа Мазнёва встретила первых Сейбров и завязала воздушный бой. В процессе боя несколько наших лётчиков вели прицельный огонь по Сейбрам, и одна из атак, проведённая к. Шулевым из 17-го полка, была признана результативной. Наш пилот вёл огонь по ведомому одной из пар F-86 с дистанции 300-200 м под R-0/4-1/4, наблюдая, как Сейбр загорелся и левым разворотом крутым пикированием пошёл вниз. Наши самолёты под атаки не попадали, соответственно - повреждений и потерь не понесли.

Последний эпизод, по-моему, неплохо соотносится с этим описанием:



> 10.02.1952 
> Звено Black (4 F-86) выполнило заход на МиГ в точке XE9855, безрезультатно, следуя дальше в 16:37 над XE6550 и высоте 11900 м одиночный МиГ-15 зашедший снизу атаковал Black-2 нанеся ему легкие повреждения (снаряд зацепил правый руль высоты, степень повреждений minor).

----------


## Док_М

Изложу своё видение боёв *10 февраля*.

Известно, что они шли в разные временные промежутки. Фактически, можно разделить на две группы - утреннюю и дневную.
В свою очередь, утренняя представляет наибольший интерес и наиболее насышена событиями. Её так же можно условно поделить на три подгруппы.
Сразу оговорюсь, временной фактор не всегда удаётся полностью "свести", но вот что получилось:

1. Назовём "раннее утро". Это все американские описания в период с 07:55 - 08:20.

Самый ранний бой у американцев, это, очевидно, бой с 303-й ИАД:
_"..В 6.58, следуя на высоте 9500 м, в районе Сенсен МиГи 18-го гв. полка были атакованы 6 F-86 сверху сзади со стороны солнца. Под огнём оказался МиГ-15 ведущего второй пары гв.м. Мазнёва, но к счастью атаку вовремя отбил ведущий 4-й пары гв.к. Калинеев, выпустивший по стрелявшему Сейбру 2 очереди с дистанции 800-600 м под R-1/4-2/4.."_.
Это соответствует, вероятно:
_"..в 07:55 над XE6550 на высоте 10972 м одиночный МиГ-15 следовавший курсом 330 был атакован лидером звена Wolf. Атака выполнена с ракурса 7 часов и дистанции 760-360 м. Наблюдалось 7 попаданий в левое полукрыло.."_

Сама по себе группа "раннее утро" группа так же не вполне однородна, состоит из описаний одиночных, преимущественно боёв (указан лишь один с группой МиГов, в 08:20, причём МиГи атаковали).
Из советских и китайских описаний, мы знаем, что пилоты 54-го ИАК действовали организованными боевыми единицами, тогда как китайцы, наоборот, достаточно быстро рассыпались, попав под удар американцев. 
Так же мы знаем, что взлёт китайской группы произошёл в 07:07 (08:07),  тогда как звено Дэвиса же вступило в бой позже 08:30.
Сопоставление всех этих временных и организационных моментов даёт нам возможность утверждать, что китайская группа была разгромлена именно "ранним утром" и к бою Дэвиса этот эпизод отношения не имеет.
Анализируя описание "победы" Чан Цихуэя, отмечаем сразу явные нестыковки - "манёвренный" бой, его стрельба с очень большой дистанции (даже советские пилоты с 600 м по подвижной цели ИА/ИБА не попадали практически никогда), сбитие Цихуэя после своей стрельбы (пара Дэвиса была последней в бою, после его гибели американцы никого не сбивали). Принимая это во внимание, можно однозначно утверждать, что к гибели Дэвиса Цихуэй отношения не имеет.
Моё впечатление такое - все американские победы в период с 08:00 - 08:20 (это 5 эпизодов) соответствуют гибели китайских МиГов (5 самолётов).
Завершающий бой "раннего утра", вероятнее всего  - боестолкновение с 16-м ИАП, в котором Иванову засчитали победу:
_"..в 08:20 звено Green (4 F-86) вышло в район патрулирования на высоте 12192 м. Обнаружив впереди бой в точке XE7010 всё звено со снижением начало атаку сойдясь в лобовую с группой из 16 МиГ-ов. Один самолет противника открыл огонь по "Сейбрам", после чего они отвернули и обнаружили выше 4 МиГ-а в точке XE2055 и в стороне ещё 4 МиГ-а над YD1295. Звено Green вышло из боя без заявок, своих потерь или повреждений.."_
Полагаю, что это именно так, несмотря на разницу в 10 минут. Поясняю - китайская группа уже была разгромлена и никакого подобия единого соединения давно не представляла, а здесь чётко описывается организованное крупное боевое построение противника, действующие к тому же агрессивно. 
Наиболее подходящая версия - это именно советская авиачасть. Единственное близкое по времени советское участие - бой 16-го ИАП:
_"..06.54-07.10 F-86 ст.л-т Иванов А.Н 16 иап.."_

2. "Середина утра". Это то самый бой пары Дэвиса. Здесь мы можем точно сказать только одно - он происходил позже 08:30 (07:30).
Более того, из американского описания ясно, что в общем-то он сводился к быстрой атаке сзади парой Дэвис-Литтфилд единого строя противника (не менее 10 МиГов), "проскакивания" и получения в этот момент очереди в борт. На этом весь бой закончился. 
Этакая манера немецких "экспертов" периода ВОВ. В принципе, Дэвис ВСЕГДА вёл бои именно так и практически всегда - это "полигонные" условия по малообученным, почти не маневрирующим, ничего не видящим вокруг мишеням. В этот раз коса нашла на камень. Нарвался на другого противника. И это точно были не китайцы.
Моё мнение - это был и не Аверин.
Гибель майора Дэвиса практически идеально (кроме времени) совпадает с описанием боя группы Минервина и его победой. Цитирую по И.Сейдову:
_"..Утром на боевое задание ушли летчики 16-го полка под командованием командира 2-й аэ майора Зинченко Н.Д. и провели ближе к Ансю бой с группой «сейбров». «В тот вылет, — вспоминает заместитель командира 3-й аэ 16-го иап капитан Минервин Петр Васильевич, — вел нашу группу Зинченко, командир 2-й аэ. Воздушный бой возник неожиданно. Группа самолетов противника, видимо, шла за облаками и решила выйти под облака. «Сейбры» последовательно стали выходить в «окно» парами, а тут, как назло, для них внизу под облаками оказалась наша группа. Хочешь не хочешь, а вступить в бой надо — завязалась «карусель». Высота была средняя, метров 7000–7500. Сначала я поблизости не видел «сейбров», потом вдруг из-за или из-под облаков пара Ф-86 вышла впереди моего самолета. Причем у одного из них были выпущены тормозные щитки, видимо, летчик гасил скорость. Я добавил газу и увеличил скорость, сблизился с ним и одним залпом из трех пушек под ракурсом 1/4 дал длинную очередь. «Сейбр» резко опустил нос и с черным шлейфом дыма пошел к земле. Недалеко от береговой черты Корейского залива он ударился в землю и взорвался.."_

Если опустить некоторые измышления Минервина, то можно сказать, что на самом деле он видел только ОДНУ пару "сэйбров", вывалившуюся из облаков, причём у ведущего были выпущены воздушные тормоза! Идеальное совпадение:
_"..Сразу после первой победы Baker-1 атаковал следующий МиГ, причем имея превышение в скорости над противником он проскочил несколько самолетов и выпустил воздушные тормоза, что бы не упустить цель.."_.
Как раз в этот момент Минервин открывает огонь с ракурса 1/4 и видит, что F-86_ "..опустил нос и с черным шлейфом дыма пошел к земле.."_.
Читаем Литтфилда:
_"..Один из МиГ-ов воспользовался тем, что "Сейбр" проскочил вперед контратаковал его с ракурса 7 часов. В результате атаки Baker-1 получил прямое попадание 37-мм снаряда в левую часть фюзеляжа сразу под кабиной. Подбитый F-86 правым переворотом пошёл вертикально вниз... причем стойки шасси у него вышли и наблюдался сильный дым.."_.
Совпадает буквально всё - ракурс стрельбы, поведение цели после поражения.
На основании вышеизложенного делаю вывод, что именно заместитель командира 3-й аэ 16-го иап капитан Минервин Петр Васильевич поставил точку в карьере и судьбе майора Дэвиса. 
Следует заметить в связи с этим, что две последние победы Дэвиса так и не состоялись, хотя попасть он попал - был повреждён МиГ капитана Моторина.

Итого, на счету майора Джорджа Дэвиса около 8 - 9 реально сбитых и, вероятно, 2 повреждённых, львиная доля из которых (7-8)- китайцы. 
Всего три раза он был причастен к потере советских МиГов - первый бой 27 ноября 1951-го (потеря МиГов Есипко и Вердыша, повреждение Плиткина, но там помимо него 1 победу заявили май. Крейтон, у которого все 4 завяки  (!) подтверждались), бой  5 декабря, где он сбил 2 МиГа, но там потеряно за день 4 китайца и 1 советский МиГ и первый бой 13 декабря, где был потерян МиГ Горского, но там же был сбит и китаец. Достоверно точно советский МиГ сбивался им только 1 раз - 27 ноября 1951 года. 
Пепеляева он не обогнал.

3. Завершает же утренние бои "позднее утро". Это следующий эпизод:
_"..в 10:30 звено Red (4 F-86) выполняло поиск сбитого Baker-1, когда обнаружило 16 МиГ-ов на высоте 10668 м и ещё 7 выше, следовавших курсом на запад от XE7053. Самолеты противника выполнили левый разворот и 2 МиГ-а атаковали в лоб другое звено "Сейбров", так же находившееся в районе.."_
И вот именно этот бой, на мой взгляд и соответствует стрельбе Аверина:
_"..Полк 24 МиГ-15, ведущий мр Балабайкин в 9:33 вылетел в р-н Тайсен связать боем Ф-86. Шли змейкой АЭ: ударная группа 1 и 2 АЭ, прикр. группа 8-ка 3-й АЭ. При подходе к месту в/боя встретили 16 Ф-86, действавшие парами и звеньями. Идя К-190 от Тайсен ведущая АЭ на Н-10000 м была слева атакована 4-кой Ф-86. Ведущий скомандовал идущему сзади с превышением звену к-на Савичева отбить атаку. Звено Савичева довернуло вправо и атаковало пару Ф-86, в результате ст. л-т Аверин сбил 1 Ф-86, который загорелся и упал 20 км южнее Тайсен. Вторая пара Ф-86 была атакована звеном ст. л-та Таравкова, но, безрезультатно.
Вся остальная группа Ф-86 ушла из зоны б/д в сторону моря.. 9:55 Звено к-на Савичева атаковало 4-ку Ф-86 с Д=800...400 м, R=1/4-2/4. По докладам летчиков и дешифрир. ФКП 1 Ф-86 упал 15 км южнее Тайсен. Из описаний в/б 64 ИАК.. "_

На этом утренние бои закончились.
Следующее столкновение - день.

2. _"..Пара F-86 Able-1 и Able-2 обнаружило над XE5090 16 МиГ-15 идущих параллельным курсом. Противник проследовал в направлении YE4020, а затем резко взял курс на YE1505. В процессе этого разворота Able-1 сумел сблизиться с ведомым замыкающей пары МиГ-ов и дал несколько очередей. Попаданий не отмечено. В 16:55 над YE0515 и высоте 11900 м Able-1 и Able-2 были атакованы с ракурса 5 часов двумя МиГ-ами, но смогли выйти из под атаки без повреждений.
В 16:20 пара F-86 звена Charlie на высоте 10668 м к югу от Куну-ри взяла курс на группу из 12 МиГ-ов. "Сейбры" прошли ниже противника на 300 м и выполнив разворот на 380 не смогли сблизиться с противником ушедшим в западном направлении.
Звено Black (4 F-86) выполнило заход на МиГ в точке XE9855, безрезультатно, следуя дальше в 16:37 над XE6550 и высоте 11900 м одиночный МиГ-15 зашедший снизу атаковал Black-2 нанеся ему легкие повреждения (снаряд зацепил правый руль высоты, степень повреждений minor).."_

Я полностью согласен с Виталием, что это соответствует стрельбе Шулева: 
_"..15.35-15.50 F-86 к-н Шулев В.Ф. 17 иап.."_. Так что, хоть не сбил, но попал.

Итог дня = *1 : 0* для советской стороны + по одному повреждённому, но восстановленному самолёту.
Для китайцев все, как обычно, плохо - 0 : 5.
Ну, а для американцев, мне кажется, разгром китайской группы так и не смог загладить столь серьёзную утрату - сбитие и гибель первого аса USAF, героя обеих войн и медийной иконы, можно сказать, этой войны майора Джорджа Дэвиса.

В заключении - фото майора Дэвиса и капитана Минервина:

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, вылет Минервина (9:06-9:59 СК) и сбитие Дэвиса (8:30+ СК) по времени различаются на 1 час. А у китайцев (8:07-xx) - совпадает.
По бою группы 16 ИАП в 9:55 (10:55 СК) тоже есть вопросы: наша группа была атакована, отбивая атаку Аверин отстрелялся на ПОПУТНЫХ курсах. А в американском описании их атаки не было, атаковали только МиГи, причём на ВСТРЕЧНЫХ курсах

----------


## Док_М

Леонид, китайцы не вполне совпадают. Там тоже  ее все так просто.
Бой Дэвиса  - это вообще последняя стрельба американцев в отдельно взятом районе. Это и боем-то назвать нельзя , если честно. Цихуэй описывает маневренный бой, стрельбу с очень большой дистанции, а затем его и ведомого еще кто-то и сбил.
Но ведь этого у Дэвиса не было!
У него была стремительная атака парой строя из 10 МиГов сзади, проскок, получение очереди и... Все!
Дальше Литтлфилд просто ушел. И никаких "сэйбров" больше рядом не было. Вообще.
Ни одного совпадения с китайской версией.  Весь китайский строй рассыпался в самом начале боя, а здесь даже не конец, а можно сказать, послесловие.
А Дэвис атаковал строй.
А вот у Минервина совпадает все. Не находите? Идеально, до мельчайших деталей. Кроме времени.
Хотя и здесь не час, все же.
Да и потом - а с кем тогда Минервин воевал?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, продолжительность вылета Минервина - 53 мин. У китайцев вполне может быть такой же, тогда у них будет 8:07-9:00. Минут 10-15 на бой с группой Дэвиса у них есть. Время - более точный показатель, чем описание боя. 
Попробую у себя ещё порыться, может, что по Минервину ещё найду. Кстати, нам про сбитие им Девиса Петр Васильевич ничего не рассказывал. Воспоминания о бое через несколько десятилетий могут ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО отличаться от того, что было.

----------


## Transit

> А вот у Минервина совпадает все. Не находите? Идеально, до мельчайших деталей. Кроме времени.


Ранее мы уже пришли к выводу, что координаты времени наиболее точно позволяют "свести" бои. Всё остальное (описание процесса боя и даже координаты места) вторично в силу своей субъективности. Как правильно заметил Леонид, китайцы по этому параметру наиболее подходящий (если не единственный) кандидат на победу. Взлёт в 07:07 как раз позволяет группе, с учетом набора высоты и сбора над точкой, оказаться над "Аллеей" примерно в 07:30. Далее, китайцы следовали именно строем (оторвавшаяся пара Цихуэя не означает распадения всей группы) и были атакованы после пересечения Ялу, т.е. шли курсом на ю.в. Все "одиночные МиГ-и" атакованные американцами в интервале 7:55-8.15 следовали курсом 290-330, т.е. покидали "Аллею". Китайцы единственные понесли боевые потери, а Дэвис единственный, кому засчитали победы в этот день. Поврежденный самолет к-на Моторина скорее относится к бою Аверина, а не Минервина, т.к. он был из 148-го гиап. Т.е. ещё позже по времени.

Я склоняюсь к версии случайной победы китайских летчиков. Хотя вряд ли это Цихуэй - там у них такая неразбериха была, что непонятно кто в кого стрелял (напомню, стреляло минимум трое). Могли и по своим поработать.

----------


## Док_М

Не знаю...
А как же то, что по времени Дэвис - это последний стрелявший у американцев (по Вашим данным) и после него из них никто вообще ни по кому не стрелял?
Я согласен, действительно, по времени получаются наиболее близко китайцы, но всё же.
Вы сами говорите, что _"..Все "одиночные МиГ-и" атакованные американцами в интервале 7:55-8.15 следовали курсом 290-330, т.е. покидали "Аллею".."_, т.е. бой у них уже закончился, строй давно развалился и они по одиночке уходили домой.
Так?
Всё логично - 12-й ИАП взлетел, по словам того же Цихуэя они увидели американцев, его пара оторвалась, начался некий манёвренный бой, в котором был сбит сам Цихуэй и его ведомый.
Логично предположить, что вот тут они все и пошли домой (7:55-8.15).
Ну а что Дэвис?
А тот атаку начал, как я понимаю, чуть ли не 08:53. Ну или чуть раньше (_"..10.02.1952 в интервале 07:45-08:53 группы F-86 общей численностью 37 машин вели патрулирование района.."_).
Это ж с кем он там вёл бой, если 12-й ИАП рассыпался чуть ли не 30 - 35 минут назад?
Да ещё в строю...
И так же остается тогда вопрос - с кем вел бой Минервин?
Я пока не нашел в американском описании никаких данных по этому поводу. Все остальные советские описания в принципе можно притянуть, но его тогда нет.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Ранее мы уже пришли к выводу, что координаты времени наиболее точно позволяют "свести" бои. Всё остальное (описание процесса боя и даже координаты места) вторично в силу своей субъективности.


Я с этим полностью согласен. Но, в данном конкретном случае из предоставленных вами данных не видно чётко времени начала боя пары Девиса. Есть условная дата отделения пары от остальной группы (8.30), а потом некоторые действия, которые могли потребовать от нескольких минут до нескольких десятков мину:"Baker-1 (Maj. George A. Davis) и Baker-2 (Lt. William W. Littlefield) взяли курс на Ялу, где наблюдались 8 инверсионных следов (противник выполнял круги западнее реки). Не имея возможности атаковать Baker-1 и 2 выполнили правый разворот на обратный курс в р-н XE2818".

Не могли бы вы поискать других источников про данный бой?

----------


## Док_М

Вообще, с временным сведением в утренней группе боёв огромные проблемы.
Смотрите - мы имеем американские данные, согласно которым "ранним" и "средним" утром в бой вступала только одна (пусть разнородная) группа "сэйбров" - _"..в интервале 07:45-08:53 группы F-86 общей численностью 37 машин вели патрулирование района.."_. 
Звенья 4 FIW (_"..Able (4 F-86) и Baker (только 2 F-86, т.к. другие 2 прекратили задание по тех причинам).."_) держались в ней, как я понял, особняком, но тем не менее, входили в неё, так?
И всё. Следующее - это "позднее" утро, смысл боевых действий в котором для американцев - поиск сбитого Дэвиса - _"..в 10:30 звено Red (4 F-86) выполняло поиск сбитого Baker-1.."_.

В период с *08:53 по 10: 30* (а это 1 час 40 минут) никаких столкновений с МиГами американцы не имели (судя по данным Transit'а.
Но, однако, именно в этот загадочный промежуток мы имеем целых 2 боя МиГов 64-го ИАК:

- _"..В 8.18-19 в район Сенсен вылетели 10 МиГ15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.м. Благовым. В 8.40 (09:40), следуя на высоте 12000 м, в районе Ансю на встречных курсах встретили 4 F-86 и попытались навязать им бой, но тщетно... Сейбры развернулись на 180 градусов и ушли в Корейский залив. МиГи организовали погоню, но сблизиться до береговой черты на дистанцию ведения огня не удалось.."_
- _"..08.06-08.59 (09:06 - 09:59) F-86 к-н Минервин П.В. 16 ИАП.."_.

Затем ещё одна странность - бой Аверина:
- _"..09.55  (10:55) F-86 ст.л-т Аверин М.А. 148 ГИАП.."_.
Это так же за пределами понимания, т.к. после 10:30 американцы так же боёв не вели (по имеющимся у нас данным). Но как же так, ведь в этом бою был повреждён МиГ кап. Моторина?

Именно эти нестыковки, уж простите, не позволяют мне пока однозначно согласиться с "китайской" трактовкой гибели Дэвиса.
Одно можно сказать точно - это не Цихуэй 100%.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, по СК вылет китайцев в 8:07. Для сравнения: вылет 148 ГвИАП в 9:33, атака Аверина в 9:55, т.е. от начала взлета до боя 22 мин. Тогда начало боя китайцев 8:07+0:22=8:29. Все это, конечно "плюс-минус", но в большинстве случаев порядок примерно такой: от начала взлета до начала боя 15...25 мин (взлет, набор высоты, сбор, построение б/порядка, полёт до встречи с пр-ком), продолжительность вылета 45...55 мин. Кстати, если китайцы были на МиГ-15 с РД-45Ф, то продолжительность полёта у него больше, чем у "биса".

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Transit, дублирующий один из вопросов Дока: а с кем же вела бой группа 16 ИАП, в которую входил Минервин? И в документах указано, что Моторин из 148 полка был подбит в ТОМ ЖЕ бою. Кто же по нему стрелял?

----------


## Transit

> Не могли бы вы поискать других источников про данный бой?


Дэвиса сбили в 8:42. Кроме того был ещё бой в 11:28, когда 4 F-86 находясь в 20 км с.-в. Чонгджу (YE0402) встретили 22 МиГ-15 на 10640 м. В результате последовавшего столкновения один "Сейбр" получил сильные повреждения (степень указана как major), но сумел вернуться на базу. Своих заявок нет. Эти дополнения удалось найти в preliminary report, т.е. в первичном донесении. Почему то в более поздних подробных описаниях эта информация отсутствует.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Т.е. информация о бое между 9:06 и 9:59 у американцев отсутствует? 
Может, в наших документах ошибка на час? В некоторых документах 176 ГвИАП несколько раз указывалось СК время. Блин, знал бы, про бой 16 ИАП изо всех источников бы выписки сделал...

----------


## Transit

Ещё хочу сделать ряд поправок. Из-за неправильной настройки калькулятора у меня не верно указаны высоты (боюсь, что не менее чем за пол года обсуждения). По умолчанию была введена цифра перевода футов как 0.34, вместо 0.304, поэтому прибавлялось по лишней 1000 м для больших высот. Приношу свои извинения. Крайние посты постараюсь откорректировать, а в более ранних могу уточнить высоту по запросу.

Следующая поправка касается грид.конвертера. В более поздних версиях (72 и 84 гг) полностью сменился 52-й сектор. Он мало нами используется, но иногда бывает нужен. Для получения искомой точки необходимо заменить буквы в соответствии с приложенной картинкой (например координата в описании 1952 года BV5946 Сончон будет в конвертере соответствовать BJ5946). Наиболее важный для нас 51-й сектор остался без изменений.

Дополнительно прикрепляю ряд файлов с потерями за декабрь 1951 г.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Может, в наших документах ошибка на час? Блин, знал бы, про бой 16 ИАП изо всех источников бы выписки сделал...


Может быть... Я успел записать себе кратко "Журнал сбитых самолётов 16 ИАП", и там в строчке с победой Минервина за 10 февраля стоят несколько странные цифры. Я думал, что сам ошибся, но может быть ошиблись составители документа. Конкретно у меня в тетрадке время победы указано так: 8.06-9.54, и ракурс - 2/4, а не 1/4, как в приведённом выше описании. Больше у меня данных по 16-му полку нет.

Если время наших вылетов всё же верно, а я думаю - это так, то Девиса сбили китайцы.

----------


## Transit

> Т.е. информация о бое между 9:06 и 9:59 у американцев отсутствует? 
> Может, в наших документах ошибка на час? В некоторых документах 176 ГвИАП несколько раз указывалось СК время. Блин, знал бы, про бой 16 ИАП изо всех источников бы выписки сделал...


Почему отсутствует? Разве 10:30 это не соответствует атаке Минервина? А вот что за бой в 11:28 из предварительного отчета и куда он потом делся мне не понятно. Может он трансформировался в 10:30? Но координаты указаны совершенно разные (XE7053 и YE0402). Или это атака Аверина? Есть у меня подозрения, что время 11:28 в первичном отчете указано не совсем верно, судя по другим косвенным документам.

Ниже фото аэродрома Андунь с самолета разведчика.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Дополнительно прикрепляю рад файлов с потерями за декабрь 1951 г.


Картинки очень маленькие - прочесть на них ничего нельзя.

----------


## Transit

Поменял формат.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Почему отсутствует? Разве 10:30 это не соответствует атаке Минервина?


"Группа Минервина" начала взлёт в 8.06 по северо-корейскому времени и дотянуть до 10.30 по средне-корейскому ну никак не могла.

PS. Это скорее всего бой 148 ГИАП, который начал взлёт в 9.33 (10.33) с атакой Аверина.

----------


## Transit

> "Группа Минервина" начала взлёт в 8.06 по северо-корейскому времени и дотянуть до 10.30 по средне-корейскому ну никак не могла.
> 
> PS. Это скорее всего бой 148 ГИАП, который начал взлёт в 9.33 (10.33) с атакой Аверина.


Действительно. А у Вас выше написано 8.06-9.54 - ведь не два часа МиГ-и летали?

В summary у американцев всё выглядит так:
07:45-08:53 патрулировали 37 F-86 (потерян 1), далее ПСО - до 11:25 патрулировали четверками посменно 20 F-86 (сильно поврежден 1) и вечером патрулировали 37 F-86 (легко поврежден 1). Но про бои в отрезке 09-10:30 нет ни слова.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Действительно. А у Вас выше написано 8.06-9.54 - ведь не два часа МиГ-и летали?


Я же написал, что это скорее всего *очепятка* либо моя, либо создателя документа. Возможно два варианта: 9.06-9.54 или 8.06-8.54(59)

----------


## Док_М

Коллеги, конечно, Transit добавил новые данные и, очевидно, больше их уже не будет, но от этого ситуация не прояснилась.
У нас по прежнему временная лакуна  с *08:53 по 10: 30* (а это 1 час 40 минут), когда никаких столкновений с МиГами американцы не имели.

Я не являюсь, как Вы заметили, сторонником "притягивать за уши" в любом случае советским пилотам победы, но тем не менее, в данной ситуации я не могу согласиться с тем, что Дэвиса надо "отдать" однозначно китайцам.
Ещё раз приведу свои доводы:

1. Будь он проклята, но та самая временная лакуна  с *08:53 по 10: 30*, во время которой американцы боёв не вели.
2. Бой 16-го ИАП, в котором Минервин описывает ситуацию, идеально совпадающую с картиной гибели Дэвиса и в котором был повреждён МиГ Моторина, что соответствует описанию атаки Дэвиса, и этот бой происходит, якобы именно в этот период (*09:06 - 09:59*).
3. Ситуация, когда в документах 16-го ИАП стоят не вполне понятные цифры времени вылета (*8.06-9.54*).
4. Информация, что ранее, в документах 176-го ИАП (в частности), _"..несколько раз указывалось СК время.."_.
5. Официальное время сбития Дэвиса  - *8:42*.
6. Начало вылета китайской группы  - *07:07*. 

По словам Леонида, среднее время продолжительности вылета МиГов - *45...55 мин*. Однако, в это время входит время взлёта, подхода к цели и ухода группы с посадкой. На эти этапы уходит по *15...25 мин*. 
Дальше прошу следить внимательно - американское время атак одиночных целей - *08:00 - 08:15*. Полагаю, сомнений не вызывает, что это  китайцы и именно по ним стреляли американцы в этот период?
Взлёт китайцев - 07.07 (08.07). Получается, что есть расхождение по времени примерно 10 минут (если не допускать возможности, что их сбивали ещё на взлёте. Ведь в это, надеюсь, никто не верит?). 
То есть если "приводить" китайское время к американскому, получим минимально именно 10 минут, а то и 15. То есть китайцы, вероятнее всего реально взлетели как максимум в 06:50 (07:50), а то и раньше.
Могу предположить, что, поскольку взлетало 2 полка, время дано для одного из них - того, кто взлетал последним.
Тогда, максимум в 07:45 (08:45) их группа, участвовавшая в бою - 12-й ИАП - должна была уже сесть. Она никак не могла оказаться в это время на высоте 9-10 тысяч метров в районе боя, двигаясь организованным строем в сторону *ОТ ДОМА* (_"..Прямо перед собой они заметили 10 МиГ-15 следовавших в ю.-в. направлении .."_). 
Это просто невозможно сложить в пазл. 
Им надо было минимально ещё _15...25 мин_, чтобы вернуться и сесть дома. А они, по описанию Литтлфилда даже ещё туда и не собирались, т.к. шли на юго-восток.

В связи с этим, я полагаю, что в документах 16-го ИАП описка и вылет Минервина действительно был в 08:06 - 08:59, но по СК-времени. И тогда он вполне мог сбить Дэвиса в 08:42. Как раз осталось ещё 17 минут, чтобы вернуться и сесть (вновь идеальное совпадение, не находите?).

А китайская группа попала под удар в 08:00-08:15 по СК-времени, рассеялась и была разгромлена. 
Вот как хотите, но я не верю, чтобы после разрушения строя, потери не менее 3-х МиГов в виду противника, остатки китайского полка собрались вновь в организованный строй, вновь приняли курс юго-восток (прямо "норд-ост 23", как русская эскадра в Цусиму, ибо так повелел Государь Император) и ещё 32 минуты упрямо летели на юго-восток, где их ждал Дэвис. А потом ещё минут 15-20 возвращались обратно, то есть их время вылета составило 1 час 15 минут минимально, что на полчаса превосходит обычные пределы.
Это сюрреализм какой-то.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Я же написал, что это скорее всего *очепятка* либо моя, либо создателя документа. Возможно два варианта: 9.06-9.54 или 8.06-8.54(59)



Виталий, у меня тоже должны быть выписки из этого журнала. Постараюсь вечером уточнить.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, в наших документах время вылета - это взлет ПЕРВОЙ пары. Не вижу причин, чтобы у китайцев было по-другому. Я постараюсь уточнить время вылета Моторина. Если оно действительно 8:06-8:59 СК, то он может претендовать на победу наряду с китайцами. У них время отличается от 16 ИАП всего на 1 мин. Если в наших документах Пекинское время, то Дэвиса однозначно сбили китайцы.

----------


## Док_М

Ладно, подождем. Но тогда с кем вел бой  Минервин и кто подбил МиГ Моторина?
И что делать с тем, что первая заявка на поражение китайцев ( а больше там некого)  на 7 минут раньше их взлета?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> В связи с этим, я полагаю, что в документах 16-го ИАП описка и вылет Минервина действительно был в 08:06 - 08:59, но по СК-времени. И тогда он вполне мог сбить Дэвиса в 08:42. Как раз осталось ещё 17 минут, чтобы вернуться и сесть (вновь идеальное совпадение, не находите?).


Очень похоже на правду, но без дополнительных проверок по другим документам утверждать эту версию, на мой взгляд, всё же рано. Тем более, что есть ещё один важный момент, а именно:



> китайская группа попала под удар в 08:00-08:15 по СК-времени, рассеялась и была разгромлена.


Кто их сбивал, если победы американцы засчитали в этот день только Девису?

Возможно китайцы и 16 ИАП летели рядом, что вполне в русле всех предыдущих месяцев, и Девис вначале прошёлся по китайцам, а потом атаковал наших. Это с условием, если вылет 16 ИАП был по средне-корейскому времени.

----------


## Док_М

Виталий, американцами до Дэвиса заявлено аж 5 результативных стрельб именно в промежутке 08:00 - 08:15 (численно совпадает полностью с потерями китайцев):
_"..- в 08:00 над XE7525 одиночный МиГ следовавший на высоте 10972 м курсом 290 атакован лидером звена Tiger с ракурса 7 часов и дистанции 900-600 м. Наблюдались попадания в правое полукрыло;
- в 08:00 над XE6060 на высоте 12650 м Eagle-2 (25 FIS 51 FIW Maj. Donald D. Rodewald) обстрелял МиГ-15 следовавший курсом 30. Огонь велся с 10 град упреждением с дистанции 600-450 м. Попадания в левое полукрыло и фюзеляж с отделением больших частей самолета. Занесен как вероятно сбитый;
- в 08:10 над XE9010 Tiger-3 атаковал МиГ следовавший курсом 330 на высоте 10972 м. Огонь велся с ракурса 6 часов и дистанций 900-600 м. Попадания отмечены в левую корневую часть крыла, после чего от противника пошел дым;
- в 08:10 над XE5330 Hawk-1 атаковал МиГ следовавший курсом 330 на высоте 12192 м. Огонь велся с ракурса 5 часов и дистанции 600 м. Попадания в хвостовую часть;
- в 08:15 над XE7030 Eagle-4 атаковал МиГ идущий курсом 330 на высоте 12192 м. Попадания в нижнюю и переднюю часть фюзеляжа.."_

И это точно были не наши. Более того, обратите внимание на курс - они шли ДОМОЙ.
И вот тогда и происходит то, о чём я пишу - после последней стрельбы американцев до гибели Дэвиса - 27 минут. Это что же, они после разрушения строя и разгрома части вновь собрались вместе и полетели дальше полчаса на юго-восток? 
Так даже у наших не получалось..

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, а если "сбор на петле"? Но, оттянулись на корейскую территорию. Или бой вообще шёл над Китаем, а координаты враные - чтоб не обвиняли в нарушении границы.

----------


## Док_М

Ну, не знаю, Леонид.  Могу только предположить, что координаты верные - ведь его искали потом. Если Лиитлфилд бы соврал, то он что, своих товарищей за нос водил и риску подвергал?
Да и вдруг командир все же выжил? А он поисковые группы невесть где кругами водит?
 Нет, координаты верные, я уверен. Да и врать ему уже смысла не было - он все равно подчиненный. Как ведущий решил, тем более такой авторитет, так и будет.

Думаю, эта информация верная.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Коллеги, порадовать вас особо не чем. 
В "Учете сбитых самолётов" 16 ИАП и у меня время победы Минервина 8:06-9:54.
Однако в "Приказах командира в/ч п/п 62340" (это 97 ИАД) время 8:06-8:59. Так что, в "Учете" ошибка.

Док, если бой шёл над китайской территорией, то в ДОКУМЕНТАХ вполне могут быть указаны другие (корейские) координаты. Не места падения Ф-86 Дэвиса, а мест атак по МиГам.

----------


## Док_М

Но тогда с кем вел бой Минервин и кто подбил МиГ Моторина?
И что делать с тем, что первая заявка на поражение китайцев ( а больше там некого) на 7 минут раньше их взлета?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, на сей счёт постараюсь сегодня написать. Бой 8:00-8:15 был с нашими.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> И что делать с тем, что первая заявка на поражение китайцев ( а больше там некого) на 7 минут раньше их взлета?


Вы забыли про 18 ГИАП:



> В 6.34-38 в район Ансю вылетели 10 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.подп. Сморчковым, и 12 МиГ-15 17 ИАП, ведомые подп. Пуловым. В 6.58, следуя на высоте 9500 м, в районе Сенсен МиГи 18-го гв. полка были атакованы 6 F-86 сверху сзади со стороны солнца. Под огнём оказался МиГ-15 ведущего второй пары гв.м. Мазнёва, но к счастью атаку вовремя отбил ведущий 4-й пары гв.к. Калинеев, выпустивший по стрелявшему Сейбру 2 очереди с дистанции 800-600 м под R-1/4-2/4. Затем наша группа правым боевым разворотом ушла вверх и больше с самолётами противника дел в этом вылете не имела, а лётчики 17-го полка с самолётами врага вообще не пересеклись.


Правда, тут всего одна атака...

----------


## Transit

> Правда, тут всего одна атака...


Зато стрельба Калинеева заняла пол страницы обсуждений в еженедельном сборнике. Мол МиГ стрелял снарядами с preset-fuses в пустое место. Зачем он туда стрелял? Пришли к выводу, что это расход боеприпасов для того, что бы потом обосновать заявку в бою. То что это стрельба с целью отпугнуть нападавших даже не подумали.

----------


## Док_М

> Док, на сей счёт постараюсь сегодня написать. Бой 8:00-8:15 был с нашими.


Тогда следующий вопрос - кто сбил 5 китайцев?
Дэвис при всём желании - максимум 2-х.
Вот, скажем, пара Цихуэя? Кто?

И вот, тогда есть ещё самая первая атака:
_"..в 07:55 над XE6550 на высоте 10972 м одиночный МиГ-15 следовавший курсом 330 был атакован лидером звена Wolf. Атака выполнена с ракурса 7 часов и дистанции 760-360 м. Наблюдалось 7 попаданий в левое полукрыло.."_
Это и есть 18-й ГИАП?

И с кем вел бой Минервин и кто подбил МиГ Моторина?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Что мы имеем по 10.02.52.
Везде ниже время СК, если точно не указано время посадки, то к времени взлёта добавляется 50 мин - среднее времямвылета в феврале 52. Полученное таким образом время обозначается "прдп".
7:34 - 8:24прдп - вылет 18 и 17 ИАП, в 7:58 18 ГвИАП атакован Ф-86. Что очень близко ко времени начала атак по американским документам - 8:00.
7:54 - 8:10 - время боя Иванова из 16 ИАП. При этом надо учитывать, что обычно в наших описаниях указывается время обнаружения противника, т.е. к 7:54 надо добавить ещё пару минут, полученный результат также близок к 8:00. Обычно от начала вылета до начала боя около 20 мин. Тогда вылет 16 ИАП где-то 7:34...7:36 - 8:24...8:26, что практически совпадает со временем вылета полков 303 ИАД. Т.е. можно говорить о корпусном вылете составом двух ИАД. При этом временной интервал атак американцев 8:00-8:15 хорошо укладывается во время вылета 64 ИАК 7:34-8:24. При этом, несмотря на заявки, наши ничего не потеряли, американцам ничего не засчитали. В общем, версии сторон пока хорошо стыкуются.

8:07 - 8:57прдп. - вылет китайцев. Время их подхода к району боя 8:07+0:20=8:27, что соответствует времени обнаружения МиГов Дэвисом в 8:30. Время его сбития 8:42 отлично соотносится с китайским вылетом. Но, с этого боя начинаются расхождения: китайцы потеряли 5 МиГов, американцам засчитали только 2, причём, оба Дэвису. Тут можно только версии строить. Например, такую. Американское описание боя не соответствует реальности. Возможно, увидя лёгкую добычу, пилоты Ф-86 бросились наращивать личные счета не особо заморачиваясь взаимным прикрытием. В результате, сбили Дэвиса, а это, на минуточку, лучший американский ас на тот момент. Причем, в отличие от того же Джабары, настоящий WASP. В общем, не уберегли нацгероя. С соответствующими последствиями: Дэвису посмертно добавили 2 победы, наградили и повысили, а пилотам из его АЭ сказали: хрен вам, а не победы! Надо было нацгероя беречь, а не за личным счётом гоняться. Ну, а описание боя подкорректировали. В результате корректировки что-то случилось и с описанием более позднего боя (боёв?).
По нашим документам: 9:06 - 9:59 - вылет 16 ИАП и 148 ГвИАП, победа Минервина, повреждение Моторина. Начало боя - предположительно 9:26.
9:18-10:08прдп - вылет 18 ГвИАП, встреча с Ф-86 в 9:40. Очевидно, ещё один корпусной вылет: как и ранним утром задействованы 3 ИАП из 2 ИАД.
10:33 - 11:23прдп - вылет 148 ГвИАП, 10:55 победа Аверина. 
Американцы сообщают о серьезном повреждении Ф-86 в 11:28. Время ни к селу, ни к городу. Причём, по словам Transit'а упоминание об этом бое впоследствии исчезает. Возможно, вся эта путаница - также последствие сбития Дэвиса. Напрашивается предположение, что время 11:28 - ошибка или корректировка, и подбитый Ф-86 - дело рук Минервина или Аверина. Но, данных для того, чтобы определить, чьих точно, недостаточно.
*Дополнение от 14.02.19
У Transit'а упомянута ещё одна встреча МиГов и Ф-86 в 10:30. МиГов 16+7=23, что похоже на строй 2 АЭ ударной группы (2×8=16) + 1 АЭ (8 с-тов) прикрывающей сзади выше. Очень похоже на б/порядок 148 ГвИАП (1 и 2 АЭ - ударные, 3 АЭ - прикрытие). Правда, такой строй является типовым и мог быть и у 16 ИАП. В этой встрече 2 МиГа в лоб атаковали одно из звеньев Ф-86. Может быть, это и есть бой в 11:28? Очепятка в документе?*
16:16 - 17:06прдп - вылет 17 ИАП, 16:35 - 16:50 - бой Шулева, 16:36 - атака Шулева по "Описаниям в/б 64 ИАК", 16:37 - подбит Ф-86 по америк. данным. Тут все хорошо совпадает. Видимо, к вечеру суматоха из-за Дэвиса поутихла, все люли были розданы, и штабная работа вернулась в нормальное русло.

----------


## Док_М

Вы знаете, Леонид, но... не убедительно. Простите.
Особенно середина. Да и с началом тоже как-то. Только не сердитесь. Слишком много допущений и... версий, назовём так.
Пока особо ничем, кроме привязки к времени гибели Дэвиса не лучше того, что писал я. Уж извините, что сравниваю.
Лакуна с *08:53 по 10: 30* (а это 1 час 40 минут), боя Минервина/Моторина так и не раскрыта. Версия боя Дэвиса как-то тоже.

Давайте попробуем ещё раз пройтись. Время везде "американское" (СК).

1. "Раннее утро". Повторюсь, я включил в это понятие период *07:55 - 08:20*.
а) Вы говорите - _"..американцам ничего не засчитали.."_ 
Это не совсем так - в 4-х случаях, как следует из описания, МиГи признаны "повреждёнными" (или Тransit'у следует отдельно оговаривать, что фиксированные попадания по противнику не засчитываются, как "повреждённые"), а в одном - "вероятно сбитым". 
Более того, в советских данных  указано, что бой Иванова (16-й ИАП), например, завершился в 08:10. И это, судя по всему, крайняя точка, т.к. 18-й ГИАП подвергся атаке вообще в 07:58.
У американцев, же, напоминаю, финальное время - 08:20, причём это встреча с организованной группой противника, около 24 самолётов.
Как-то не очень вяжется.
б) Обстоятельства. Американцы описывают стрельбу по одиночным МиГам и курс всегда (кроме одного случая) обратно домой. Наши строя, как я понял, не теряли. В отличие от китайцев, которые прямо указывают, что строй начал распадаться сразу же. Американцы обычно чётко указывают, количество противника - одиночки, так одиночки или группа. Здесь однозначное указание на одиночные МиГи.

Конечно, можно предположить, что 08:20 - это как раз первая встреча с китайцами, но тогда весь их бой должен был завершиться почти сразу же. Так, время боя Иванова - 15 минут. Получается, что максимум до 08:35 всё должно было закончиться, причём в манёвренном виде. Из слов Цихуэя следует, что всё происходило достаточно быстро, более того, после первого визуального контакта, был сам бой. Но совсем не тот, что в описании Литтлфилда.

2. "Среднее утро". Это Дэвис. Это, по данным Тransit'а, *08:42*.
Вы говорите, китайцы отлично подходят, а американцы там всё наврали и победы там поснимали, а Дэвису посмертно поначисляли.
Не верю. Пока не зафиксировано было ни одного случая, как я помню, сознательной подтасовки американцами (да и нашими) обстоятельств боёв. Победы приписывали там (тот же Шеберстов, да и вообще многие), но чтобы грубо исказить ход боя... 
Там же кадры ФКП, расход боеприпасов. Да и зачем? Ну да, Дэвис - икона, верно. Но я ни на йоту не сомневаюсь, что все реальные обстоятельства его гибели были известны всему командному составу. Тогда зачем что-то прятать и фальсифицировать? Он же всё равно погиб. общественности всё равно доведут что нужно, опыта не занимать. 
А мы же читаем документы "для служебного пользования". И там тоже врать? Но зачем? В его гибели нет ничего, что следовало скрывать. В той версии, что мы читаем, итак всё не очень - пошёл одной парой на "свободную охоту", атаковал строй МиГов. Крайне опасно итак, если не сказать "глупо". Что может быть ещё хуже, что надо прятать? Зачем "прятать" победы всем остальным лётчикам "сэйбров"? Наоборот, логичнее следует как можно больше им засчитать - вот, дескать, командир погиб, как герой, но мы за него ого-го как отомстили, кровью умылись "красные"!

Если допускать такие предположения, то можно тогда высказываться и в том ключе, что Дэвис реально погиб в 09:42, а американцы просто специально приписали его гибель в 08:42. Ничем, по-моему не хуже. Тоже версия. 

Ещё одно - Вы пишете:



> "..соответствует времени обнаружения МиГов Дэвисом в 8:30. Время его сбития 8:42 отлично соотносится с китайским вылетом.."


.
Хочу заметить, что это МиГи, но совершенно разные. В 08:30 он заметил 8 инверсионных круговых следов западнее Ялу, после чего развернулся, пошёл на юг и заметил совершенно другую группу из 10 МиГов, идущую близким с ним курсом - на юго-восток:
_"..в 08:30 в процессе патрулирования звенья Able (4 F-86) и Baker (только 2 F-86..) разделились над YE2002. Baker-1 (Maj. George A. Davis) и Baker-2 (Lt. William W. Littlefield) взяли курс на Ялу, где наблюдались 8 инверсионных следов (противник выполнял круги западнее реки - это вообще китайская территория - Док_М].). Не имея возможности атаковать Baker-1 и 2 выполнили правый разворот на обратный курс в р-н XE2818. Прямо перед собой они заметили 10 МиГ-15 следовавших в ю.-в. направлении на 2500 м ниже.."_

Вы знаете, я могу сейчас выдвинуть ещё одну версию, которая объяснит лакуну с 08:53 по 10: 30 и стрельбу Минервина, и повреждения Моторина. Только это будет крайне нелицеприятно. 
Как такой вариант - Минервин принял МиГи 148-го полка за "сэйбры" и открыл огонь по ним, повредив МиГ Моторина?
А что? Укладывается по времени и объясняет всё. А отсутствие информации по этому вопиющему факту у нас объясним тем, что специально всё подчистили.

Остаётся, правда ещё загадочная фраза про 11:28 и тяжело повреждённый "сэйбр", что опять не лезет ни в какие ворота.
Если уж у американцев такая путаница со временем, то почему, повторюсь, не предположить, что Дэвиса сбили в 09:42?
Чем не версия?

Кстати, повреждённый и потерянный "сэйбры" из одной части - 4 FIW:

_520210	50-645	F-86E	4th Ftr-Int Gp		Damaged during encounter with MiGs	
520210	51-2752	F-86E	4th Ftr-Int Gp	334th Ftr-Int Sq	Shot down by MiGs	Maj George A. Davis, Jr., MIA/BNR_
Это что-то нам даёт?

Скажите, Transit, а Вы не можете привести что-то более подробное по китайцам? Это, мне кажется, сильно облегчило бы нам ситуацию.

И еще один момент, коллеги. 
Мы имеем вылет 16-го ИАП "ранним утром"  в период примерно 07:24 - 08:26(08:30).
В этот период зафиксирована победа Иванова. Отлично.
Но что мы видим затем? Вновь вылет 16-го ИАП  вместе 148 ГИАП (бой Минервина/ Моторина).  Возможно? Конечно. А если это происходит через  1час 30 минут? А если затем 148-й ГИАП вновь взлетает через полчаса (бой Аверина)?
Два вопроса:
1. Возможно ли технически подготовить целый полк к вылету за полчаса (заправка, послеполетный  и предполетный осмотр)? 
2. Бывали ли подобные прецеденты ранее (ну и после), чтобы только что севший полк вновь сразу же подняли в воздух без  явной необходимости (да и с ней тоже)?
Следует учесть, что:
А) никакой критической ситуации в воздухе в виде, например, массированного налета ИБА/ БА в этот лень не было. Наоборот, американцев было в воздухе всего на один полк  -37 "сэйбров".
Б) 16-й  и 148-й полки абсолютный новички на ТВД. Пилоты не втянулись в работу, нет слетанности, знакомства с ТВД. И не забываем про усталость  экипажей после часового полкового вылета.

Не срастается у меня, коллеги.

Вновь в связи с этим вопрос ("старые песни о главном") - мы полностью исключаем возможность ошибки во времени вылета Минервина/ Моторина??
Не стоит ли предположить, что все же утром был корпусной вылет, как предположил Леонид, полным составом и Иванов и Минервин в нем участвовали? А затем 148-й вновь поднимали (Аверин), но уже через  2 часа?
Не кажется ли странным такой прямо "загон" новичков - под'ем-посадка-под'ем-посадка-под'ем-посадка и все за  4 часа? А главное -зачем??
Ну, поднять 16-й через полтора часа вновь - это я могу допустить. Реально, хотя и новички, но дважды поднимать 148-й с интервалом в полчаса? Возможно ли вообще такое чисто технически и по-человечески? Я даже не говорю про целесообразность и оперативную необходимость такого действия применительно к малоготовой части.

----------


## Док_М

Добрый вечер, коллеги!

Всё же хотелось бы завершить как-то 10 февраля.
Леонид высказался, внёс дополнения от 14.02.
Что скажут остальные?

В частности, мне интересно обсудить последнюю часть моего последнего сообщения - временные рамки вылетов 2 ИАД.
Так, Леонид уточняет (предполагая), что американское описание боя в 10:30, весьма вероятно соответствует полковому построению _"..148 ГвИАП (1 и 2 АЭ - ударные, 3 АЭ - прикрытие).."_.
Согласен, действительно, весьма похоже.
Но буквально полчаса назад 148-й ИАП сел после предыдущего вылета, в котором был повреждён МиГ Моторина. Разве не так?
Это вообще возможно организационно и были ли такие примеры подъёма новичков сразу в бой после посадки?

А мы ведь уже начали допускать возможность ошибки при указании времени у американской стороны. Или не так? 
Хотя, и с учётом ошибок там всё не сходится по времени. Даже в бою Аверина (10:55 против 10:30 - аж 25-минутная разница), я уж не говорю про загадочные 11:28 с тяжелоповреждённым "сэйбром" - там вообще никак не стыкуется с советским временем.
Но мы и на это как-то закрываем глаза, и на лакуну с 08:53 по 10: 30 с боем Минервина, несмотря на практически полное совпадение описаний двух боёв.
Но жёстко держимся за 08:42.

Я бы хотел, мотивированных мнений по этому ряду проблем. Но начать, например, с временных интервалов вылетов 2 ИАД.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, по порядку Вашего поста.
О том, что 10.02.52 у американцев были засчитаны только 2 победы Дэвису говорю не я, а "USAF Credits for the Destruction of Enemy Aircraft, Korean War" Office of Air Force History, HQ USAF, 1975 Так что все результаты атак, приведенные Transit'ом для времени 7:55-8:15 - не более, чем заявки. 
Бой Иванова - это не обязательно бой всего полка, это может быть бой подразделения, в которое входил Иванов - звено или АЭ. Так что не факт, что бой 16-го ИАП закончился в 8:10. 
Атаки по одиночным МиГам, идущим "домой".
У 97-й ИАД были проблемы с групповой слетанностью. Они отражены в документах. Так что оторвавшиеся от своих групп МиГи вполне могли быть атакованы при возвращении на а/м поодиночке. Конечно, в отсутствие описания в/боя однозначно это утверждать нельзя, но то, что в ходе боя в 97 ИАД часто разваливались пары и звенья - факт. Кстати, если часть МиГов была атакована при возвращении на аэродром, то происходить это могло уже после завершения боя как такового. 
Теперь про 8:20. В это время "...звено Green (4 F-86) вышло в район патрулирования на высоте 12192 м. Обнаружив впереди бой в точке XE7010 всё звено со снижением начало атаку сойдясь в лобовую с группой из 16 МиГ-ов. Один самолет противника открыл огонь по "Сейбрам", после чего они отвернули и обнаружили выше 4 МиГ-а в точке XE2055 и в стороне ещё 4 МиГ-а над YD1295. Звено Green вышло из боя без заявок, своих потерь или повреждений..." Т.е. 8:20 - это не время атаки, это выход в район патрулирования. Через какое время после выхода были обнаружены МиГи, сколько времени заняло сближение - не указано. Однако, минуты две минимум должно было пройти. Соответственно, время атаки 8:22+
Китайцы вылетели в 8:07, до времени атаки Ф-86 - минимум 15 мин. Строй 12 ИАП не терял, потерян был визуальный контакт с 10 ИАП. Американцы увидели 16 МиГов, что близко к 18 вылетевший самолётам 12-го ИАП. Кроме того, "...Обнаружив противника ... пара Цихуэя сбросила ПТБ и предупредив остальных пошла в набор высоты. Выскочив на 10000 м пара оторвалась от своего строя и потеряла противника из вида". Т.е. б/п 12 ИАП осталось 16 МиГов. Так что, американцы могли и точно китайцев сосчитать. Кстати, далее "...пытаясь догнать СТРОЙ, Цихуэй и Чюи снова встретили "Сейбры". Что тоже указывает на то, что в момент атаки Ф-86 строй был. Эта атака была безрезультатна, более того, сами "Сейбры" были обстреляны и ушли, так что эта стычка в маневренный бой не перешла, причин для распада б/п у китайцев не появилось, так что они вполне себе могли и дальше сохранять строй.
Что было дальше - не очень понятно. Дэвис атаковал 10 МиГов, идущих на 8750 м (с учётом поправок Transit'a). До 10000 м, на которые подскочил Цихуэй, как раз км с небольшим. Так что, похоже, что это тот же 12 ИАП. Как в реальности проходил бой - не очень понятно. Если пара Дэвиса встретила действительно 10 МиГов, то вопрос: куда делись 6 самолётов из 16? Вариантов много. Может быть, 3 из них были сбиты до Дэвиса (пара Цихуэя - отдельный вопрос), а оставшиеся без пар пилоты вышли из боя и пошли домой. Дэвису же победы просто приписали. Может быть, в предыдущей стычке от строя таки откололись суммарно 2 звена (после уклонения от лобовой атаки те "Сейбры" видели отдельно от строя 8 самолётов). Хрен знает...
По поводу, как Вы пишите, "...сознательной подтасовки американцами (да и нашими) обстоятельств боёв..." В самом деле? Вы далее Шеберстова упомянули. ЕМНП существует 3 версии описания сбития им Ф-86 6.10.51, причём, все они ВЫДУМАННЫЕ. В документах написано то, чего не было. Другой пример из того же 176 полка - столкновение Субботина и Кроуна. Есть две версии события: рапорт Субботина (столкновение) и описание боя (таран хвостом вперёд). Т.е. другая трактовка реального события. 196 ИАП. Пепеляев отдавал победы Рыжкову. Т.е. реально стрелял Пепеляев, а в описании боя указывается, что Рыжков. Короче, если копнуть, то у нас найдётся много "корректировок". Если так поступали наши, то почему это невозможно для американцев? Я не берусь утверждать, что именно так было 10.02.52, но и говорить, что такое в принципе  невозможно, тоже нельзя.
Что известно про бой в целом и гибель Дэвиса в частности "всему командному составу"? Только то, что могут рассказать непосредственные участники и свидетели. Что, в каком виде и в какие документы перекочевало из их рассказов - хрен знает. Мы же не имеем возможности изучить всю совокупность документов USAF  по 10.02.52. Представьте, что не было бы рапорта Субботина? Или альбомов стрельб полков 324-й ИАД? Не было бы б/донесений и ЖБД, и мы изучали только описания в/боёв, причём только из дел 64 ИАК, без полков и дивизий?
Гибель Дэвиса в 9:42. Он просто в воздухе до этого времени не продержится.  Или надо все время вылета его группы сдвигать. А оно должно быть увязано с другими группами. Кстати, на счёт Минервина та же фигня. В "Учете..." дано время 8:06-9:54. Столько МиГ не пролетает. Значит, ошибка. В какой цифре - первой или второй? В ДРУГОМ документе указано время 8:06-8:59. Время вылета совпадает, значит, в "Учете..." ошибка во времени посадки. Дополнительный аргумент в пользу такого вывода - время вылета 18 полка. 
Версия со стрельбой Минервина по Моторину - её вероятность практически нулевая. Потому как, если бы такое реально произошло, то, скорее всего инцидент был бы подробно описан с уделением особого внимания стойкости МиГа к воздействию 37-мм и 23-мм снарядов. Как минимум один такой случай был в реальности, ЕМНИП под раздачу попал МиГ 676 ИАП, словив в левую плоскость сразу 2 37-мм снаряда. Там пробоины, насколько помню, были 1200×800 и 600×400 - от ОФЗ и БЗТ. Потому я и запомнил. Случай сбития китайского Ту-2 МиГами 29 ГвИАП так же не скрывали. Ну, а если бы решили скрыть, то ничего бы Минервину не засчитывали, плёнку ФКП сожгли, а повреждения МиГа Моторина списали бы на противника. Но, с вероятностью 90-95% действовали бы всё-таки по 1-му варианту.
Вы поставили вопрос о том, возможны ли интервалы между вылетами, которые получаются по нашим документам. Вопрос правильный - проверка на достоверность за счёт анализа физической возможности событий. Проверяем:
7:34 - вылет 16, 17 и 18 полков.
9:06 вылет 16 и 148 полков, по 16 ИАП интервал предп. 1:32
9:18 - вылет 18 полка - интервал 1:44
10:33 - вылет 148 полка - интервал 1:27
12.04.51 1-й вылет 8-ки Бокача - 8:00 (9:00СК), 2-й вылет - 9:23 (10:23СК). Интервал - 1:23. Так что все нормально. Общий вывод: картина, складывающаяся на основании наших документов вполне связная и логичная.
Да, в представлении Дэвиса к Медали Конгресса сказано, что он в этом вылете обеспечивал работу истребителей-бомбардировщиков. 
Вопрос к Transit'у: а что американские источники говорят о работе ударной авиации?
Почему использовали плохо подготовленную 97 ИАД? А кого ещё? Крайне измотанных пилотов 303-й ИАД? При том, что с начала февраля началась передача матчасти в 190 дивизию и ввод в бой его летного состава? Обратите внимание: 10.02.52 1-й вылет 303 ИАД: 12 с-тов 17 ИАП и 10 с-тов 18-го  - всего 22, на полноценный полк не набирается. 2-й вылет - 10 МиГов 18 ГвИАП. 3-й вылет - 6 самолётов 18 ГвИАП, 12 с-тов 17-го. Всего 18 МиГов. Док, ну в самом деле - читайте внимательно, анализируйте.
Повторюсь, картина нарисованная нашими документами особых вопросов не вызывает, в отличие от американской.
Сначала все более-менее: с 7:55 до 8:15 - однозначно бой с истребителями 64 ИАК. Поскольку у китайцев вылет в 8:07, 2 мин на взлет, минимум миниморум 5-7 мин на сбор и набор высоты с выходом к Ялу, то до 8:15 их в рассчет можно вообще  не брать. Однако, определённая странность уже есть: 5, вроде бы, результативных по описанию стрельб, при этом ни наши повреждения не получили, ни командование американское ничего не засчитало. Просто единодушие какое-то... Но, ладно, бывает...
А вот дальше уже намного страньше. Реально сбито 5 китайских МиГов, но кто и как их сбил - неизвестно. Только бой Дэвиса описан. А это максимум 2 МиГа, и то, только со слов ведомого - пленок ФКП, естественно, нет. Допустим, стрелявшие по остальным 3 МиГам сочли, что промахнулись. Странно... До этого пятеро, промазав, решили, что попали, а тут трое, реально попав, решили, что промазали. Поэтому-то я и передполагаю, что описание боя, в котором сбили Дэвиса, далеко от реальности. 
Ну, и последующие встречи с противником 16, 18 и 148 полков. Почему американские документы о них молчат? Ведь они явно были: Минервин и Аверин по кому-то стреляли, Моторина кто-то подбил. И подбитый якобы в 11:28 "Сейбр", когда никого с нашей стороны над Корей не было. Такое ощущение, что все эти нестыковки - результат шока от сбития Дэвиса.  Ведь во второй половине дня наша и американская версии вновь хорошо соответствуют друг другу.

----------


## Док_М

Леонид, Вы знаете, но честно говоря я однозначно могу подписаться только под этими Вашими словами:



> во второй половине дня наша и американская версии вновь хорошо соответствуют друг другу.


Если честно, то ни одно из описаний утренних боёв по временному и ситуационному характеру американским описаниям не соответствует.
Все попытки свести описания воедино выглядят, если честно, натянутыми, не находите?
Мы допускаем там 5 минут, там 10, там 15-20 и т.д.и т.п., закрываем глаза на целый ряд грубейших несоответствий и для их объяснения ограничиваемся словами о _"несоответствии реальности американскому описанию боя"_. Всё ради 08:42. Всё признаётся вторичным и малозначащим, все несоответствия и грубейшие расхождения.

Не знаю, возможно всё или почти всё, что Вы привели, как аргументы и является правдой и Дэвиса реально сбили китайцы, но, Вы уж извините, я пока в этом не убеждён.
1) Не убедили Вы пока меня ни по утренней половине боя, однозначно приписываемой советским частям. Я понимаю, что построения 16-го ИАП могли развалиться. В то, что до одиночек и таких было аж 5? Ну, может быть, не знаю. Мало убедительно, как-то.
2) Временные рамки атак. американцев и засчитанные победы. Transit чётко говорит: "_в 08:00 над XE6060 на высоте 12650 м Eagle-2 (25 FIS 51 FIW Maj. Donald D. Rodewald) обстрелял МиГ-15 следовавший курсом 30. Огонь велся с 10 град упреждением с дистанции 600-450 м. Попадания в левое полукрыло и фюзеляж с отделением больших частей самолета. Занесен как вероятно сбитый.."_. И все остальные 4 атаки - там повреждённые МиГи. Так звучит из описания. 
А Вы говорите - побед не было засчитано.
У меня не вяжется. До этого момента все слова Transit'а о засчитанных победах мы принимали на веру. На этих данных основаны расчёты результативности стрельб. Теперь это всё было не так?
Я бы хотел услышать пояснения Transit'а по этому вопросу.
3) 08:20. Да, я уже писал, что считаю вполне вероятным Ваше предположение о том, что это действительно может быть первая встреча с китайцами. Но может быть и нет. И затем, до 08:42 мы имеем ещё 22 минуты. Район примерно один и тот же. Что делали китайцы там 22 минуты??? 
Вас это не настораживает? Или это не столь важно? И где тогда описание американских стрельб в этот период с данными о сбитии 2-х МиГов пары Цихуэя в манёвренном бою?
Их просто нет. Но 22 минуты и отсутствие описаний это не столь важно?
4) 


> 7:34 - вылет 16, 17 и 18 полков.
> 9:06 вылет 16 и 148 полков, по 16 ИАП интервал предп. 1:32
> 9:18 - вылет 18 полка - интервал 1:44
> 10:33 - вылет 148 полка - интервал 1:27
> 12.04.51 1-й вылет 8-ки Бокача - 8:00 (9:00СК), 2-й вылет - 9:23 (10:23СК). Интервал - 1:23. Так что все нормально. Общий вывод: картина, складывающаяся на основании наших документов вполне связная и логичная.


Есть один маленький нюанс - для 303-й ИАД эти временные рамки не совсем такие. Ранним утром вылетали _"..10 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.подп. Сморчковым.."_, а в следующем вылете - другие МиГи и пилоты: _"..10 МиГ15 18 ГИАП, ведомые гв.м. Благовым.."_.
Так что это не полковой вылет, а две разные группы разных самолётов и разных пилотов, а это не одно и то же и сравнение не корректно. 
Вот у Минервина вылет почти полковой точно - он сам из 3-й аэ, а вёл группу командир 2-й аэ. И вот тогда и возникает тот самый вопрос - а можно ли за полчаса поднять в воздух заново только что севший целый полк? Я бы хотел примеров "тайминга" полковых вылетов. Тогда убедите. Именно полковых, а не отдельных разных групп. Вот если там будет полчаса на перерыв, тогда - да.

А пока я могу повторить не менее противоречивую версию (проблема только во времени боя Минервина), что в 7:34 вылетали 2 группы от 17-го и 18-го полков, а так же 16-й ИАП в полном составе + 148-й, т.е. был почти корпусной вылет. Это логично - две относительно небольшие группы ветеранов вводили "в курс дела" новичков, которые, желательно, должны бы были быть в полном составе (для тренировки). И именно в этом вылете были Минервин и Моторин, и стрельба Минервина по Дэвису. 
Затем, в 9:18 - вылет другой группы 18-го ГИАП, а потом, в 10:30 поднимали повторно 148-й полк, но уже через 2 часа после первого вылета. 
Вот это реально по времени, усталости экипажей, описанию боёв и почти всё всписывается без натяжек. Кроме времени. 
Зато не надо придумывать для американского командования фальсифицирующих действий.
Можно однозначно утверждать, что описание боя Цихуэя не соответствует гибели Дэвиса, так же крайне мало похожа на неё и стрельба Аверина (это про "классические" версии гибели Дэвиса).

Я бы хотел услышать так же Виталия и Transit'а. Особенно меня интересуют китайцы. Это и есть ключ к ответу - как погибли их 5 МиГов?
Было ли хоть в одном случае описание внезапной атаки их строя (!) парой (!) "сэйбров" сзади. Да так, что эту пару потом китайцы же и обстреляли и ведущего сбили.

----------


## Transit

> Я бы хотел услышать так же Виталия и Transit'а. Особенно меня интересуют китайцы. Это и есть ключ к ответу - как погибли их 5 МиГов?


Я уже писал, что китайцы достаточно плотно изучали вопрос победы над Дэвисом (причем как на куче форумов, так и расследованием от ВВС). В музее авиации НОАК даже есть схема боя (прикрепил ниже). На ней, если предположить, что две горки выполненные парой "Сейбров" это атаки на идущую ниже основную группу МиГ-ов, то вполне можно согласиться что так всё и было. Что касается потерь, то атакующих никто из сбитых как всегда не видел. По погибшим так вообще обстоятельства не известны. Причины могли быть какие угодно: дружественный огонь, столкновение в воздухе, переход в штопор при попытке уклонения от атаки и т.д. Главное, что по времени это совпадает с искомым случаем.

В целом я поддерживаю версию Леонида с разбивкой событий по времени.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, но ряд вопросов - где на схеме "основная" группа МиГов?
Там всё наоборот - "основная группа "сэйбров" и только пара МиГов, ведущая бой аж на вертикальном манёвре. Или я не так читаю схему?
И всё же откуда-то китайцы взяли сбитые "сэйбры" (кроме Цихуэя)? Что есть по ним?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Я бы хотел услышать так же Виталия ...


Я верю документам. У нас их в полном объёме нет, а на нет и суда нет...

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, какое несоответствие, какие натяжки? У американцев первые атаки в 7:55 и 8:00. У нас 7:54 и 7:58. До 8:07 китайцев в воздухе ВООБЩЕ НЕ БЫЛО. Атаки американцев с 7:55 до 8:15 укладываются во время вылета наших частей. Да, время взлета 16 ИАП и посадки 16, 17 и 18 полков определено приблизительно, но, с использованием средней продолжительности вылета в феврале 1952 г., взятого из документов (февральский доклад о б/д и убп 64 ИАК). Так что, утверждать, что это натяжка - нельзя. Вы считаете натяжкой то, что американцы атаковали одиночные МиГи 64 ИАК? Но и здесь я сошлюсь на тот же документ, где в нескольких местах прямо говорится о плохой групповой слетанности. Причём на первом месте в списке недостатков, причин снижения эффективности 64 ИАК, не оптимальной тактики и пр. Кстати, в приведенном Transit'ом китайском описании о развале строя ничего не говорится. Напротив Цихуэй оторвался от строя, догонял строй. Да и Дэвис атаковал группу из 10 МиГов. Почему Вы упорно приписываете развал строя китайцам, хотя на это нет прямых указаний, и отрицаете такую возможность у наших? Про наших чуть ниже кое-какие соображение приведу.
Что ещё Вас смущает? Что у американцев с 7:55 по 8:15 пять стрельб, а у нас нет пораженных МиГов? Так из 5 стрельб 3 - только отмечание попаданий с Д=900...600 м. Что, у нас не встречаются случаи, когда в документах говорится о попадании СНАРЯДОВ, которые видны гораздо лучше пулевых, и при этом повреждения Ф-86 отсутствуют. В одном случае отмечен дым из крыла, что уже наводит на сомнения - крыльевых баков на МиГе нет. Но, и у нас Ф-86 часто дымят, горят и пр. Одна стрельба 760-360 м - тоже только попадания. И одна стрельба с Д=600...450 м с отделением частей МиГа. Причём о дальнейшем его поведении ничего не говорится. Что наводит на мысль, что МиГ сбросил ПТБ и полетел дальше. Тем более, что записан он как ПРЕДПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНО сбитый. Значит, у самих американцев на его счёт сомнения были. 
И вообще, Док, Вы меня удивляете. Как будто первый день над корейской темой работаете, и не знаете, что не все победы, заявленные в первичных документах, потом засчитываются официально, тем более, предположительные. Их либо переводят в подтвержденные, либо они из списка побед исчезают. Есть ли хоть один официальный боевой счёт американского пилота, где были бы указаны предположительные победы? Я такого не встречал. Собственно, мы ж и пытаемся выяснить, что из написанного в документах соответствует действительности. Будто не знаете, что даже официально подтвержденные победы далеко не все реальны. Правдоподобного описания стрельбы недостаточно, надо чтобы и противником её результативность подтверждалась. Что, как Вам прекрасно известно, бывает далеко не всегда.
Кстати, одна из атак в 8:00 по одиночным МиГам с К=30 и 290 гр. - это однозначно атака в 7:58 по самолету 18 ГвИАП. Виталий сообщает, что это был ведущий 2-й пары Мазнев. Атаку отбила 4-я пара. Из чего следует, что он не был одиночкой. Отсюда возникают сомнения: а может быть и остальные МиГи, по крайней мере, некоторые из них, тоже не были одиночными?
Док, у меня сложилось ощущение, что Вас гипнотизирует совпадение: 5 описанных американцами стрельб и 5 потерянных китайцами МиГов. Про стрельбы я написал, а по китайцам сделал очень дельное замечание Виталий: однозначно сбитыми Ф-86 указаны только два МиГа, причём, они увязаны с Дэвисом. Причины потери остальных неизвестны, и могут быть с воздействием противника не связаны. К тем причинам, на которые указал Виталий, могу добавить потерю ориентировки, выработку топлива из-за её потери или из-за перерасхода непосредственно в бою. Опять же, 10.2.52 американцам официально засчитаны 2 МиГа - оба Дэвису. Т.е. все крутится вокруг одного и того же боя. А то, что китайская и американские версии не вяжутся друг с другом - факт. Если верить китайцам, то выходит, что Цихуэя с ведомым сбил не Дэвис, а кто-то другой. Если верить американцам, то Цихуэй сбить Дэвиса не мог. Вот, кстати, а кто такой Цихуэй? Складывается впечатление, что его назначили победителем Дэвиса, хотя реально одержал победу кто-то другой, и реальности больше соответствует американская версия. Но, думаю, установить, как было на самом деле, уже никогда не удастся. В сухом же остатке:  сбиты Дэвис, Цихуэй и Чюи. У американцев официально 1 потеря и 2 победы. У китайцев 1 победа и указаны 2 потери от Ф-86. До уточнения причин потери ещё 3 МиГов 12 ИАП можно говорить, что все совпадает, но установить кто кого сбил не представляется возможным.
Далее по нашим документам следуют два вылета:  в период 9:06-10:08прдп 16, 148 и 18 полков и в 10:33-11:23прдп 148 полка. У американцев тоже две встречи с противником - 10:30 и 11:28 (если это, конечно, не один и тот же эпизод). В обоих вылетах МиГ вели огонь по Ф-86, и, что характерно, стрельба МиГов фиксируется и в 10:30, и в 11:28. Замечу, что победа Минервина изначально числилась предположительной и была засчитаны приказом к-ра 97 ИАД уже в марте. А Аверину Ф-86 засчитали сразу. Само по себе это мало о чем говорит, но, учитывая, что тяжелые повреждения Ф-86 относятся к 11:28, наводит на мысли, что 10:30 - это стрельба Минервина, а 11:28 - Аверина, но время у американцев указано неправильно - позже, чем эти бои проходили на самом деле. У нас время вылетов и побед взято из разных независимых документов. Поэтому ошибки/опечатки легко выявляются. Как в случае с ошибкой в окончании вылета 16 ИАП (9:54 вместо 8:59) в "Учете сбитых..." - т.к. время указано и в дивизионом документе, которое, к тому же коррелирует со временем вылета 18 ГвИАП. Следовательно, если наши документы точны, то ошибка - в американских. Тем более, что у нас нет достаточного количества документов противника, чтобы поставить под сомнения наши. А в тех, что есть, имеются нестыковки. 
Док, Ваша версия, изложенная в посте #2250 имеет принципиальные и неустранимые недостатки:
1. Отсутствует причина, по которой в наших документах произошли столь массовые ошибки в указании времени, причём, независимо друг от друга, в разных документах разных частей и соединений. В случае американцев какая-никакая причина есть - гибель Дэвиса. И Дэвиса с Минервиным и Моторным в первый вылет перетаскиваете. Вот прямо все ни с того, ни с сего со временем накосячили: и американцы, и 16 ИАП, и 148 ИАП, и 97 ИАД. 
2. Отсутствие внутренней логики. Сначала Вы переносите время вылета 148 ГвИАП в самый первый вылет, обосновывая это тем, что задача опытных пилотов 303 ИАД прикрывать новичков из 97-й, и так, мол, логичнее, а затем отправляете в вылет только 10 МиГов 18 полка. А где же новички, которых надо прикрывать? А если не прикрывать, то какого хрена вылетает всего 10-ка? Там, где судя по другим вылетам, для решения хоть какой задачи, надо не менее полка? 
Кстати, а с чего Вы взяли, что стрельба Аверина мало похожа на американскую версию гибели Дэвиса? Вы опираетесь на воспоминания Минервина. Вот Вам воспоминания от пилотов 148 ГвИАП:
Командир 2-й АЭ гв. к-н Л. И. Савичев: "...В тот день был полковой вылет в составе всех трех эскадрилий, всего в составе группы было 22 экипажа. Летели «этажеркой»: ниже всех 1-я эскадрилья капитана Моторина, чуть выше шла шестерка моей 2-й, а еще выше эскадрилья 3-я, майора Дудниченко. Вел всю группу заместитель командира полка подполковник Замарашкин. Летели мы на прикрытие Супхун ГЭС под облаками. Неожиданно из облаков выскочила пара «Сейбров» и, не видя выше себя самолеты моей 2-й эскадрильи, пошла в атаку на самолеты 1-й, которая шла ниже всех. Тут же на помощь я повел свою шестерку, зашел в хвост удачно подвернувшихся «Сейбров» и метров с 800 стал бить по ведущему «Сейбру». Вдруг я увидел падающие возле меня гильзы от снарядов откуда-то сверху, подняв голову, увидел, что чуть впереди и выше меня летит «миг» моего замполита Михаила Аверина и тоже бьет по «Сейбру». Его огонь был более точен – от киля «Сейбра» полетели обломки, и он перешел в пикирование, вскоре врезался в землю, а его ведомый удрал. Через два дня пришло подтверждение о сбитии аса Джорджа Дэвиса, и его засчитали Михаилу Аверину."
Гв. ст. л-т М. А. Аверин: "...Был групповой вылет. Шли «этажеркой», наверное, всем полком. Вдруг на шедшую впереди ниже шестерку прямо из-под нас выскочили самолеты противника и с большой дистанции открыли огонь. Я сразу подвернул машину, еще больше разогнал и метров с 400–300 открыл огонь по ведущему истребителю. От самолета что-то отлетело, он сразу перешел в довольно резкое пикирование и, разгоняясь, через несколько секунд врезался в сопку..."
Касательно Ваших требований "тайминга". Вообще-то, это Вы утверждаете, что времена на подготовку к повторному вылету в наших документах нереальное. Вот Вы эту нереальность и докажите. В частности, обоснуйте, почему подготовка ИАП должна быть дольше подготовки АЭ. Только обосновывайте конкретно, а не высказывание свои смутные сомнения. Со ссылками на цифры, объемы подготовки, перечни работ, структуры, штатные численности и пр.

----------


## Transit

> а может быть и остальные МиГи, по крайней мере, некоторые из них, тоже не были одиночными?


Совершенно верно. Это издержки при переводе текста. У меня только в одном случае написано что МиГ был один (в отчете lonely - одинокий), во всех остальных случаях указывалось просто один, а иногда даже прямо отставший от строя (one MiG или separated MiG).




> Что наводит на мысль, что МиГ сбросил ПТБ и полетел дальше


Кстати, в американских документах есть обоснование именно такой возможности, с конкретным примером от 05.01.1952. У них появление "дыма" в р-не крыла (о чем неоднократно докладывали летчики аргументируя попадания) связали с задержкой закрытия отсечного клапана при сбросе ПТБ из-за перегрузки. Приводятся кадры ФКП.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Transit,  за фото с "дымящим" МиГом - отдельное спасибо. Я предполагал, что все эти дымы из крыла и отваливающтеся части связаны со сбросом ПТБ, но, подобных фото не видел. А здесь все чётко видно: "дым" идёт именно из точки подвески бака.
Наши копоть двигателя J47 за дым горящего Ф-86 принимали, американцы же - топливный шлейф.

----------


## Док_М

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги!

Я полагаю, что надо завершать 10 февраля как бы то ни было, потому что есть ещё ряд вопросов по прошлым дням, да и вперёд  двигаться нужно.
До тех пор пока (или, вернее, если) мы не получим более полных и точных данных с американской стороны и документы с нашей стороны сказать всё равно более определённо ничего нельзя, чем то, что у нас есть.
Вы знаете, в процессе подготовки к ответу, я просмотрел (в режиме "листания", конечно) заново всю книгу Виталия, Вашу книгу, Леонид, практически весь наш форум начиная с 40-х страниц.
Долго, но, знаете, освежает память и заставляет задуматься о многом.
Нашёл некоторое количество моментов, где в наших и американских описаниях отмечены достаточно значимые расхождения по времени (до 30-40 минут, кажется), вообще отсутствуют дни боёв у какой-либо стороны (мы их тогда называли «пустой день»).
Вспомнились долгие прения и разногласия, вспомнил и заново пережил тот интереснейший период разбора «Чёрного вторника». Сколько раз тогда останавливались, спорили, чертили схемы и опровергалаи их. Затем дождались, наконец, книги МакГилла и оказалось, что мы совершенно не знали многих ключевых моментов того дня и строили неверную картину. Да что там говорить… Интересно, знаете ли, это всё посмотреть ещё раз и как бы вернуться туда.

К чему я это? Да вот, ключом к выставлению точек в любом бою  и в этом, в том числе, являются документы. Это выразил Виталий:




> _Я верю документам. У нас их в полном объёме нет, а на нет и суда нет..._


У нас нет точного описания вылетов 97-й ИАД в тот день. С количеством самолётов, точным временем вылета и посадки, описания боёв. Леонид предоставил две точки временной привязки, в одной из которых есть явная ошибка по времени. 
Мы располагаем лишь точными данными по 303-й ИАД. И всё.
По китайцам – крайне скудная  информация, на основе которой сделать окончательные выводы невозможно.
Американская сторона сходится с советской лишь в описаниях последнего послеобеденного боя, а с китайцами только в одном эпизоде и то в рамках предположений. В всём остальном складывается впечатление о том, что это вообще как бы разные дни.

Теперь что касается поднятого мной вопроса по «таймингу»,  а точнее – времени, необходимом на повторный вылет полка. Речь идёт о ситуациях с вылетом полков 97-й ИАД в этот день.
Какие у нас есть в этом вопросе «вводные»?
1. Участие в утреннем вылете точно 16-го ИАП, т.к.  известно время боя Иванова из 16 ИАП - 7:54 - 8:10. Сколько было экипажей полка мы не знаем, поднимался ли вместе с ним 148-й ГИАП мы не знаем (по крайней мере я).
2. По противоречивым данным (я по другому пока назвать это не могу) известно время второго вылета 16-го ИАП - 9:06 - 9:59, а так же то, что он был минимум 2-х эскадрильным (2-я и 3-я). Так же известно, что в этом бою участвовал 148-й ГИАП, т.к. Леонид привёл данные, что был повреждён МиГ кап. Моторина. В каком составе был 148-й полк и во сколько он вылетал мы не знаем.
3. Вылет 148-го ГИАП в 10:33 - 11:23прдп, в 10:55 победа Аверина. Известно, что он был полковым.

Я поинтересовался – а возможно ли такое? Леонид ответил:




> _Вопрос правильный - проверка на достоверность за счёт анализа физической возможности событий. Проверяем:
> 7:34 - вылет 16, 17 и 18 полков.
> 9:06 вылет 16 и 148 полков, по 16 ИАП интервал предп. 1:32
> 9:18 - вылет 18 полка - интервал 1:44
> 10:33 - вылет 148 полка - интервал 1:27
> 12.04.51 1-й вылет 8-ки Бокача - 8:00 (9:00СК), 2-й вылет - 9:23 (10:23СК). Интервал - 1:23. Так что все нормально. Общий вывод: картина, складывающаяся на основании наших документов вполне связная и логичная._


Но есть во всём этом один маленьких нюанс – время всё же следует считать не общее, а нахождения на земле в «межполётном промежутке» (позвольте для краткости по незнанию назвать этот показатель именно так – МПП, если есть правильное его наименование, давайте применим его). 
А какой он для интересующих нас и приведённого Леонидом примера? 
И какой он в историческом объёме по 64-му ИАК? 
Принимаем во внимание средние данные, предоставленные Леонидом:

_



			
				к времени взлёта добавляется 50 мин - среднее время вылета в феврале 52
			
		

_

Итак, по *16-му ИАП* мы получаем МПП = *42* минуты.
По *148-му ГИАП* получаем МПП = *37* минут.
Теперь посмотрим на пример с 12 апреля 1951 г. 
Формально, если принять время вылета за 50 минут, то МПП = *33* минуты. Однако, есть некоторые обстоятельства. 
Я не знаю время посадки восьмёрки Бокача в том вылете. Его нет у Виталия в книге, нет точного времени и у Леонида, поэтому я ориентировался по словам самого Леонида:

_«..В 9:45 РТС ВПУ засекла в районе Хванджу группу в составе 20 Б-29… Ко времен_и обнаружения бомбардировщиков 324-я ИАД имела одну эскадрилью в готовности № 1, по две в готовности №2 и№3 и одна эскадрилья заправлялась топливом после вылета…» (стр. 147-148).

Эта фраза указывает, что Бокач к 09:45 уже сел, хотя можно сделать вывод, что сел он ещё чуть раньше. Но я (по незнанию точного времени, хотел бы его уточнить) принял именно это время – 09:45. Тогда его продолжительность вылета меньше 50 минут и составляет 40-45 минут. 
Соответственно, МПП будет равно *38 – 43* минуты.
В принципе, идентично 16-му ИАП, но больше 148-го полка.
Казалось бы, всё действительно непротиворечиво, но.

Но это пока единственный найденный мною пример за весь период работы второй смены (в первой полковых вылетов, как я помню, не было), когда был такой маленький МПП. 
Я проанализировал все рассмотренные нами бои, где были полковые и дивиизонные вылеты и где было указано их время. Такого маленького МПП не было никогда. 
Вполне вероятно, что были ещё, но я просто таковых не нашёл. У меня ведь нет первичных документов. Я пользовался лишь тем, что есть в книге Виталия и на форуме.
Так вот там таких примеров больше нет. 
Вообще 12 апреля был уникальным днём – командование 324-й ИАД поднимало в воздух буквально всё, что могло летать, т.к. намеревалось отражать массированный налёт БА. Потому, вероятно и посадило быстро Бокача и в авральном темпе подняло вновь его восьмёрку. И то на это ушло около 40 минут.  Сколько потребовалось бы на подъём полка – я не знаю, но полагаю, всё же, что несколько больше.
Леонид правильно написал – бремя доказывания лежит именно на плечах утверждающего. 
У меня нет данных о составе и штатах БАО и техслужбы в 64-м ИАК в период Кореи, нет данных о реальном положении дел в этой сфере, наличии заправщиков, реальной скорости обслуживания самолётов и их подъёма в бой.
Это, конечно, можно поставить в вину и сказать, что тогда всё вообще не верно и не стоит даже и говорить о том, чего не знаешь. Можно. Но только вот я приведу ниже таблицу со всеми теми полковыми/ дивизионными вылетами второй смены, которые я нашёл. 
И там есть последний столбец – время между вылетами. Если из него вычесть те самые средние 50 минут, то мы получаем пресловутый МПП.

*Самый маленький МПП* зафиксирован 3 декабря для 17-го ИАП и он составил *1 час 06 минут*. 
И это не 37 минут, а практически в два раза больше.
Я буду рад, если Виталий и Леонид меня поправят с вылетами и временем.

Итак, что мы имеем на выходе – никогда ранее (если я не прав, прошу помощи и примеров) за время действия первой и второй смен не отмечалось столь быстрых по времени повторных полковых вылетов.
Единственный раз, когда время МПП было идентично – это 12 апреля, когда в исключительных условиях быал повторно поднята одна эскадрилья (не полк).
Есть и второй момент – в первом вылете 148-го ГИАП был повреждён МиГ Моторина, а буквально через 37 минут он вновь в воздухе. 
Здесь мне сказать нечего, вполне мог пересесть на другой самолёт. Наверное.

Таблица полковых/ дивизионных вылетов:
Год.docx

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Док, главное, что я пытаюсь до Вас донести - это то, что нет оснований не доверять нашим документам и менять приведённую в них хронологию. Я не собираюсь доказывать, что все было именно так, как в изложенной мной версии - для этого слишком мало фактов. Я утверждаю, что те факты, что есть, не дают повода усомниться в их достоверности. Поводом для сомнений может быть только ситуация, когда изложенное в наших документах не может быть физически. Вы называете противоречивыми данные по 2-му вылету 16 ИАП. Это, извитние, полная чушь. СОВОКУПНОСТЬ данных и проверка их на физическую реалистичность точно и однозначно это время определяет. Ещё раз: в двух НЕЗАВИСИМЫХ документах приводится одно и то же время взлета 8:06. Т.е. в этом вопросе никаких противоречий нет. Время посадки в одном документе 8:59, в другом 9:54. Очевидно, что ошибка во 2-й цифре. МиГ просто физически не способен на такую продолжительность б/вылета. Зато первое время даёт продолжительность 53 мин, что очень близко к среднему значению за февраль 52-го. Где, блин, противоречивость-то? Описка в документе, причём легко выявляемая. По второму вылету 148 ГвИАП есть точное количество самолётов, точное время вылета, время боя Аверина и всего полка. Время посадки тут ни на что не влияет, т.к. встреча с Ф-86 была всего одна. Приведенные мною данные по этому вылету взяты из двух документов - б/донесений 97 ИАД и описаний в/боёв 64 ИАК. Чего Вам еще не хватает?
Далее. Для определения прямо не указанных временных интервалов я использовал средние значения. При этом, естественно, реальные значения отличаются от средних. Из того, что прямо сейчас у меня под рукой - кое-какие данные по 16 ИАП:
20.02.52 вылет 12:50-13:44, продолжительность - 54 мин. Победа Зинченко 13:12-13:30. Отсюда от взлета до боя - 22 мин, время боя - 8 мин, от боя до посадки -24 мин. 
4.03.52 вылет 11:00-11:40, продолжительность - 40 мин, бой 11:20-11:35, от взлета до боя - 20 мин, бой - 15 мин, от боя до посадки - 5 мин.
20.03.52 - вылет 13:23-14:18, продолжительность - 55 мин.
В сентябре 1952 в 216 ИАД среднее время вылета 40-42 мин, максимальное - 53-55 мин.
Видите, какой разброс реальных значений? То же время вылета - от 40 до 55 мин. При этом, что характерно, средний интервал при действиях с аэр. 1-ой линии  против Ф-86 достаточно стабилен - он один и тот же в 97 ИАД в феврале-марте, и в 216 ИАД в сентябре. При этом, замечу, продолжительность вылета очень сильно зависит от выполняемых задач. Например, по отчету 133 ИАД она составляет от 20-30 минут при действиях против ИБА на малых высотах, до 0:50-1:05 при действиях против Ф-86 на больших высотах.  При этом несколько большая продолжительность вылета против Ф-86 объясняется тем, что с конца января по июль 1953 г. 133 ИАД действовала с аэродромов 2-й линии - это тоже влияет.
Ещё один немаловажный момент - полки, участвующие в одном вылете, как правило, взлетали в РАЗНОЕ время, тем более 16-й и 148-й, базировавшиеся на ОДНОМ аэродроме с ОДНОЙ ВПП.  Так что, и время взлета, и время посадки могут отличаться от указанных мной значений, а скорее всего, и отличаются. Так что, повтрюсь, я не утверждаю, что все было именно так, как я написал, я утверждаю, что нет оснований сомневаться в данных наших документов, говоря, что так не могло быть. 
Теперь про подготовку к повторному вылету. Извините, Док, но я Вас немного попинаю. 
Ваши выкладки по полкам - они вообще ни о чем! На их основе делать какие-то выводы о подготовке к повторному вылету можно только в одном случае - если интервалы между вылетами определяются ТОЛЬКО временем такой подготовки. А это, как Вы понимаете, совсем не так. Причём, даже в случае с 12.4.51 нельзя утверждать, что время повторного вылета АЭ Бокача было определено длительностью подготовки. Кожедуб не поднимал сразу все боеготовые силы, а последовательно вводил их в бой:
8:54-8:55 поднято 14 с-тов.
9:00-9:02 поднято 14 с-тов
9:13 - через 11 минут - поднято 4 самолёта.
9:23 - через такой же интервал, - 10 мин, - поднято 8 МиГов Бокача.
Видно, что после подъёма основных сил, производилось их наращивание с 10 мин. интервалами. Так что, вполне возможно, АЭ Бокача, завершив подготовку, ещё какое-то время ждала, пока Кожедуб сочтет нужным её поднять. 
Собственно, пример с АЭ Бокача говорит только о том, что если техсостав 196 ИАП на 10-й день б/действий смог обеспечить интервал между вылетами 1:23, то нет оснований утверждать, что тот же техсостав (в прямом смысле ТОТ ЖЕ - техники 196 ИАП были переданы вместе с матчастью в 16 ИАП) не сможет это сделать на 10-й месяц б/действий. По логике, кстати, время подготовки должно было сократиться - 10-месячный опыт не мог не сказаться. 
Поскольку подготовкой к повторному вылету занимался тех состав АЭ, то АЭ в АП готовились параллельно. Поэтому время подготовки АП не сильно отличалось от АЭ. Привожу данные из доклада 133 ИАД (первый подернулся): среднее время подготовки АЭ - 30-40 мин, АП - на 5-10 мин больше. Запуск и выруливание до 24 с-тов - 4-5 мин. Взлет от 15 сек (звено) до 3 мин (24 с-та). Кстати, в 151-й ИАД время на запуск и выруливание было меньше (запуск - 1 мин, выруливание до начала взлета ведущего - 45 сек) Таким образом от посадки до начала взлета АП в среднем от 37 до 55 мин. Причем, скорее стоит брать ближе к нижней границе, т.к. АЭ в 64 ИАК были от 8 до 12 с-тов. 97-я в феврале летала, в основном, 8-ками. Но, это время может быть и меньшим. Например, если стреляло мало летчиков, и перезаряжать пушки надо было всего на нескольких самолетах. Ещё момент. по словам техников, что интересно, в том числе конкретно из 324/97-й ИАД, реальное время подготовки к повторному вылету могло составить и 20-25 мин., но в документах это не отражалось, т.к. достигалось определёнными нарушениями. В частности, одновременной зарядкой пушек и заправкой, что, вообще-то запрещено. Кроме того, техники просили пилотов, если те открывали огонь, отстреливать перед посадкой весь БК - это исключало операцию по разряжанию пушек и сокращало время смены БК. Такое "ноу-хау", естественно, в документах так же не упоминалось. Ну, и другие "секреты" были. Но, даже если брать время из документов, то полученные Вами интервалы 37 и 42 мин все равно укладываются в этот диапазон. При этом, мы не знаем точно времени окончания первых вылетов 16 и 148 полков, так что интервалы вполне могли быть и минут на 5 больше. Кроме того, первые вылеты могли быть и меньшим составом - самолётов по 16, в 16 ИАП, кроме Иванова, мог никто больше не стрелять, а в 148 Гв.ИАП, возможно, вообще никто не стрелял. Поэтому и время подготовки к повторному вылету могло быть заметно меньше.
Надеюсь, с технической стороной все понятно. Перейдем к "человеческой". Для лучшего понимания ситуации сообщаю:
1. К 10.02.52 303 ИАД полностью закончила передачу матчасти в 190 ИАД и своих самолётов не имела. Основной задачей дивизии в этот период был ввод в бой сменщиков. Поэтому, б/вылеты выполнялись ограниченным составом и, в основном, на прикрытие сменщиков. 
2. Согласно документам 10.02.52 97 ИАД завершила ввод в бой. На бумаге все выглядело весьма неплохо: 4.01.51-10.02.52 850 б/в, 63 гр./в, 15 гв./в/б, 332 ч/б, сбито 5, потерян 1. Ввод в бой -  38 дн.
3. 190 ИАД на 10.02.52 б/вылетов ещё не совершала.
4. Основную нагрузку по выполнению б/задач с 10 по 20.02.52 несла 97 ИАД, причём, практически в одиночку. При этом, по сравнению со сходной ситуацией с 324 ИАД в апреле-мае 1951 г., воздушная обстановка была значительно сложнее, интенсивность б/д и количественный состав противника значительно возрасли.
5. Все вышеперечисленное привело к высокий интенсивности б/д 97 ИАД. Причём не только в феврале 52-го. Интенсивность б/д этой ИАД за весь период её пребывания на КТВД вообще самая высокая в 64 ИАК. В результате пилоты 97 ИАД работали "на износ". В результате, усталость летного состава проявилась раньше, чем в 303 и 324 дивизиях и имела более острые формы. Например, встречал в документах 97 ИАД сообщения, что после посадки лётчик не имел сил, чтобы самостоятельно вылезти из кабины.
Подводя итог: 
1. имеющиеся у нас данные из наших документов не дают оснований сомневаться в правильности указанных в них временных интервалов.
2. Американские данные хорошо соответствуют нашим до боя Дэвиса и после полудня.
3. По времени бой Дэвиса совпадает с вылетом китайцев, и не совпадает с вылетами частей 64 ИАК. Поэтому, следует сделать вывод о том, что Дэвис был сбит китайским летчиком.
4. Расхождения во времени с американцами имеются только по вторым вылетам 16 и 148 полков. Исходя из п.1 оправданно предположить, что время  боев 10:30 и 11:28 из американских документов - ошибочно, на самом деле они прошли в ходе 2-х вылетов 16 и 148 полков. Возможно, что причина ошибки связана с гибелью Дэвиса.
При этом, Док, соглашусь, что описания боёв по воспоминаниям Минервина, Савичева, Аверина и по документам весьма похожи на американскую версию гибели Дэвиса, чего нельзя сказать о китайском описании. Собственно, именно поэтому до получения временных параметров боя Дэвиса я и не сомневался в авторстве победы на ним Аверина. Однако, оснований для того, чтобы отдать эту победу нашему пилоту, имеющиеся у нас данные не дают. Такие основания могут возникнуть только в том случае, если появятся другие, причем более обоснованные и достоверные по сравнению с имеющимися,, американские данные по времени сбития Дэвиса.

----------


## Док_М

Леонид, спасибо за ответ. 
Как "пинание" не воспринял. У меня просто не было этой информации. Она есть только у Вас и у Виталия, вероятно. 
"Пинать" можно, если бы у меня что-то было, или если бы я был голословен, но, сами видите - это не так. Полагаю, анализ реального МПП (точнее, крайне близкого к нему) в частях 2-й смены это не "голословные утверждения". Это всё, что можно выжать из тех данных, которыми я располагаю. И я это сделал. Вы весьма убедительно привели целый ряд крайне интересных и важных цифр и данных, которые говорят о реальном времени подготовки к повторному вылету эскадрилий и полка, но тем не менее, есть ещё и статистика реальных таковых повторных вылетов. Я понимаю - могли, но вот были ли такие прецеденты реально? И вот ответ я привёл - не было.
Конечено, при условии, что оба вылета 16-го и 148-го полков были именно полковыми, или в них участвовало более чем одна эскадрилья повторно.
Если Вы располагаете иными примерами, я буду только рад, если Вы меня поправите. Или Виталий.
Не воспринимайте, искренне прошу Вас, меня, как упёртого тугодума там, или непонятливого, или ещё как-то.

Во всей этой ситуации меня интересует по большому счёту по нашей стороне один вопрос - Вы точно уверены, что в тех данных по 16-му ИАП время не СК (учитывая ошибку в одном из документов)?
Вот и всё. 

Согласитесь, есть основания в какой-то степени сомневаться в этом:
- ошибка в одной из цифр
- несколько натянутых два подряд крайне малых МПП (я пока так называю). Да, вроде бы всё можно втиснуть, хотя и крайне натянуто, под обрез. Может так и было действительно, но тем не менее, факт есть факт - никогда ранее столь малых МПП в повторных полковых вылетах не было (повторный вылет эскадрильи Бокача это всё же несколько не полк). А здесь впервые два подряд полковых (если только они были полковыми) вылета с очень малым МПП при в общем-то отсутствии особых причин - массированного налёта БА/ИБА не было, в воздух поднимали ещё китайцев.
- практически точное совпадение картины гибели Дэвиса с атакой Моторина при колоссальном расхождении с описаниями китайцев.
- никогда ранее китайцами "сэйбры" не сбивались (Чэндлер - это не сбитие, это "автогол").

Если Вы абсолютно уверены во времени боя 16-го ИАП (что оно не СК), то тогда особых вопросов я более не имею и в таком случае предлагаю завершить этот день просто констатацией факта, что Дэвис был сбит. Вероятнее всего китайцами. И всё. 
И более, до появления более точной информации этот вопрос не поднимать.

С Уважением.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Дополнение к 9.02.52
Ст. л-т Троицкий И.И. сбит Ф-86 в 13:55, упал в провинции Сев. Пеньян.
Док, в Вашей статистике интервалы между вылетами определялись не временем подготовки, а воздушной обстановкой. Я ж, вроде бы, ясно обрисовал ситуацию на 10.02.52 и ее отличия от предыдуших периодов. Если до февраля 52-го не было необходимости поднимать полки с минимальным интервалом, то это не значит, что таковая не может возникнуть. Вы совершенно неправильно интерпретируете свою статистику. Она не позволяет делать те выводы, что делаете Вы. Поэтому не вижу смысла искать желаемые Вами примеры.  Они ни о чем не скажут.
Я уверен, что время 2-го вылета 16 ИАП 8:06-8:59 по Пекину. Я ещё раз сличил времена из "Учёта сбитых самолетов" 16 ИАП, "Приказов.." 97 ИАД, "Б/донесений" 97 ИАД и "Описаний в/боёв" 64 ИАК - они точно, до минуты, совпадают, кроме единственной цифры - времени окончания вылета Минервина в "Учете..." Причём, не только 10.02.52, но и во все остальные даты. Кроме того, нашел точное время 1-го вылета 16 ИАП - 6:37-7:30 Пк (7:37-8:30 СК).
Сомневаться в этом оснований нет. В интервале между вылетами никакой натяжки нет. Она только в Вашем воображении, из-за того, что Вы неправильно интерпретируете собранную Вами статистику, увязывая её снесуществующими причинно-следственными связями. Повторю уже в который раз, как только время между завершением одного и началом другого вылета равно или больше времени предполетной подготовки + время на запуск и выруливание, то интервал между вылетами зависит только от воздушной обстановки.
И вообще, обсуждать интервалы теперь нечего, т.к. точно известно время 1-го вылета 16 ИАП.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо. Вопрос с 10 закрываем.
Тогда у меня есть  вопрос к Transit'у:
7 февраля был потерян "сэйбр" Грина из 51 FIW. Во время какого вылета это произошло, т.к. В этот день было столкновение с  523-м ИАП (американцы ушли в море. Грин погиб над морем) и с китайцами (там , очевидно, участвовала 51 FIW)?

Как трактовать эту потерю?

----------


## Transit

> 7 февраля был потерян "сэйбр" Грина из 51 FIW. Во время какого вылета это произошло, т.к. В этот день было столкновение с  523-м ИАП (американцы ушли в море. Грин погиб над морем) и с китайцами (там , очевидно, участвовала 51 FIW)?


Самолёт Грина был потерян в процессе набора высоты. Он не успел выйти в "Аллею МиГ-ов". К тому же летчик не погиб, а был травмирован (перелом позвоночника) и для него это был заключительный 100-й боевой вылет. Всех американских летчиков отправляли домой после 100 вылетов. Причина потери самолета пожар и взрыв двигателя, ну и падение было не в море.

Что касается повторной подготовки самолёта к вылету, тут могу сослаться на опыт 306-й бригады ВВС Египта по самолету МиГ-17: написано, что в результате тренировок перед войной 1973 года получалось подготовить самолет (заправка топливом, подвеска 2 бомб 250 кг и 8 РС Сакр) за 8 минут, при нормативе 15 минут. Т.е. для МиГ-15 примерно так же, хотя если пополнять бк впу, то наверное дольше.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Самолёт Грина был потерян в процессе набора высоты. Он не успел выйти в "Аллею МиГ-ов". К тому же летчик не погиб, а был травмирован (перелом позвоночника) и для него это был заключительный 100-й боевой вылет. Всех американских летчиков отправляли домой после 100 вылетов. Причина потери самолета пожар и взрыв двигателя, ну и падение было не в море.
> 
> Что касается повторной подготовки самолёта к вылету, тут могу сослаться на опыт 306-й бригады ВВС Египта по самолету МиГ-17: написано, что в результате тренировок перед войной 1973 года получалось подготовить самолет (заправка топливом, подвеска 2 бомб 250 кг и 8 РС Сакр) за 8 минут, при нормативе 15 минут. Т.е. для МиГ-15 примерно так же, хотя если пополнять бк впу, то наверное дольше.


С пушками тоже хитрости есть. Заранее ленты подготовить. А ещё лучше "найти" 2-й комплект патронных коробок. Тогда, если весь БК отстрелян, пустые снял, полные поставил, ленты в пушки "продернул" - и готово. Да, лафет опустить-поднять. При этом, если нарушать, то все это можно делать параллельно с заправкой. Конкретно в Корее ещё надо ПТБ подвесить и заправить. Воздух, масло, кислород. Вполне, без особого напряга, в 20-25 мин укладывались. Если же брать приведенные в документах средние значения, то они учитывают и всякие проблемы типа "один заправщик сломался", неисправность возникла и пр.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, Transit.
Тогда второй вопрос - 10 февраля, как Вы привели, был один "сэйбр" тяжело повреждён, второй легко.
В Комиссии есть такой борт:
520210	*50-645	F-86E	4th Ftr-Int Gp*	Damaged during encounter with MiGs.

У Вас нет информации, какой из повреждённых "сэйбров" этот борт?

----------


## Transit

> У Вас нет информации, какой из повреждённых "сэйбров" этот борт?


В утреннем бою сильные повреждения получил F-86E 51-2732 25 FIS 51 FIW (летчик Lt. Kenneth A. Shealy). В него попали пять раз (!), но не задели жизненно важных узлов. А вечером легко повредили F-86E 50-645 335 FIS 4 FIW.

----------


## Док_М

Утреннем - это который загадочный в 11:28?
И нет ли у Вас подробного описания как конкретно эти повреждения были получены?

И второй вопрос - Вы вскользь упомянули, что американцы долго обсуждали заградительную стрельбу Калинеева. А по-подробнее можно? Какому конкретно эпизоду из ранее приведенных Вами столкновений ранним утром это соответствовало? Во сколько и какие обстоятельства?

----------


## Док_М

Вновь пауза.
Если я не ошибаюсь, бои второй смены на этом завершились?
Следующая  встреча противников будет 16-го и это уже будут летчики третьей смены.
Как будем действовать - продолжать февраль, или  вернемся к спорным моментам прошлого? 
Например, вновь разберем бои Пепеляева, Сутягина, как собирались ранее?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Вновь пауза.
> Если я не ошибаюсь, бои второй смены на этом завершились?
> Следующая  встреча противников будет 16-го и это уже будут летчики третьей смены.
> Как будем действовать - продолжать февраль, или  вернемся к спорным моментам прошлого? 
> Например, вновь разберем бои Пепеляева, Сутягина, как собирались ранее?


Нет. 2-я смена летала до 20.02. Следующий бой 11.02. Засчитан 1 Ф-86, потерян 1 МиГ.  У меня дома сегодня и ближайшие пару дней ремонтные работы, до тетрадей не добраться. Как будет возможность, дам информацию подробнее.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Что удалось найти по 11.02.52.
Сбит МиГ-15бис #121090 выпуска 22.07.50, в эксплуатации 821 ИАП, пилотировался л-ком 523 ИАП ст. л-том Шальновым К.Т.
Шальнову К.Т. засчитан 1 Ф-86.
11.02.52 
На 12000 м пара м-ра Бахаева была атакована парой Ф-86 спереди слева под R=1/4-2/4. Ведущий пары Ф-86 открыл огонь по Бахаеву. Шальнов дал длинную очередь на отсечение по ведущему Ф-86, в этот момент сам был атакован ведомым Ф-86 спереди под R=1/4-2/4, в результате с-т Шальнова загорелся, потерял управляемость и сорвался в штопор. На 7000 м л-к катап-ся, на 3000 м открыл парашют.

----------


## Док_М

Да, приношу извинения, что упустил этот день, но у Сейдова он дан несколько не в хронологическом порядке, а в предыдущей главе. Просто не ожидал, что так будет с хронологией. 
Вот цитата:
_"..Так получилось, что последняя победа летчиков дивизии и последняя потеря дивизии в этой войне случилась в одном бою — 11.02.1952. Героем дня стал летчик 523-го иап старший лейтенант Шальнов К.Т. «11 февраля я, как ведомый капитана Бахаева С.А., — вспоминает он, — вылетел на боевое задание и был в группе прикрытия. День был безоблачный. Высота наша была 11 000–12 000 м. После выполнения задания, не встретив противника, наша группа вернулась на свой аэродром и произвела посадку. Мы же с Бахаевым сделали круг над аэродромом, прикрывая посадку своих товарищей. Но круг у нас растянулся на юг километров на 20. И вот на высоте 12 000–13 000 м неожиданно встретились с восьмеркой {404} Ф-86, которая вдобавок еще и была выше нас. Мы с Бахаевым, согласовав свои действия, завязали воздушный бой. На такой большой высоте радиус разворота был в 10–15 км, и когда мы разворачивались, то заметили, что пара «сейбров»  разворачивается навстречу нам. В хвост зайти ни нам, ни им не удалось, и атаки были произведены на встречных курсах. Как всегда, в разреженной атмосфере я невольно отстал от ведущего, а в это время ведущий «сейбр» удачно сманеврировал и готовился стрелять в Бахаева. За счет отставания от ведущего я в это время удачно нацелился на «сейбр», открыл прицельный огонь на встречных курсах и сбил его. В это время ведомый «сейбр», видимо, хорошо вписал меня в свой прицел и сбил меня. Мне ничего не оставалось, как покинуть горящую машину..»_

В доступных американских источниках про потери повреждения "сэйбров" в этот день ничего нет.
Ждём Transit'а и Виталия, а так получается, *0 : 1*.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Отмечу, что воспоминания Шальнова и документы полностью друг другу соответствуют.

----------


## Док_М

Да. Хотелось бы данных Transit'а.

----------


## Transit

За 11.02.1952 отмечено в воздухе оценочно 103 самолёта противника, из которых 26 были вовлечены в бои. "Сейбры" выполнили за день 101 вылет на патрулирование (в т.ч. 51 утром, без встречи с противником). Во второй половине дня F-86 патрулировали район в отрезке 15:25-16:40 двумя группами: 27 самолётов 51 FIG и 23 самолёта 4 FIW. Элементы групп провели следующие бои:
- 15:35 над водохранилищем Суй Хо пара F-86 (№3 и №4 звена Hawk) встретила группу из 16 МиГ-15. Противник пересекал реку Ялу, следуя четырьмя звеньями размещенными этажеркой на высотах от 12160 м. до 13072 м. Hawk 3 сумел выйти в заднюю полусферу нижнего звена противника и в р-не XE9174 открыл огонь по №4 в группе противника. МиГ вышел из под атаки отворотом вправо со снижением. Тогда Hawk 3 и Hawk 4 стали преследовать №3 в группе противника и открыли по нему огонь. В 15:40 над XE8042 оба "Сейбра" были контратакованы парой МиГ-15 сзади и были вынуждены прекратить огонь, выполнив маневр уклонения с пикированием до 7600 м. Заявок, своих потерь или повреждений нет;
- 15:40 в районе YE3010 одиночный МиГ, следовавший курсом 150 на высоте 12160 м., был атакован F-86 16 FIS 51 FIG Wolf 1 с ракурса 6-7 часов и дистанции 600 м. Наблюдались попадания в хвостовую часть фюзеляжа и сопло. Занесен как поврежденный 1st Lt. Robert H. Moore;
- 15:40 в районе XE9050 на высоте 11850 м. F-86 25 FIS 51 FIG Hawk 1 атаковал МиГ-15, ведя огонь с ракурса 3 часа и дистанции 300 м. Наблюдались попадания в крылья и фюзеляж. Занесен как поврежденный Capt. Iven C. Kincheloe;
- 16:00 в районе XE8080 на высоте 9700 м пара F-86 16 FIS 51 FIG Tiger 3 и Tiger 4 атаковали один МиГ с ракурса 10 часов, сверху, ведя огонь с дистанции 60-80 м. Попадания наблюдались в области кабины и по всей левой стороне фюзеляжа. Самолёт противника задымил и стал разваливаться. Зачтен как сбитый и разделен между летчиками пары 1st Lt. James E. Arnold и 1st Lt. Raymond E. Steinbis;
- 16:03 в районе YE5040 на высоте 10600 м. звенья Red и White (6 F-86 336 FIS 4 FIW) следуя в с.-з. направлении встретили 8 МиГ-15 на встречно-пересекающемся курсе. Red 1 и Red 2 довернули влево на противника, чем нарушили его строй. White 1 и White 2 затянули разворот и смогли сблизиться с 2 МиГ-ами до 900 м. White 1 открыл огонь, после чего ведущий МиГ ускорился. За ним наблюдался дым бурого цвета, интенсивность которого падала с набором скорости. Ведомый сначала отстал, а затем так же ускорился с характерным дымлением. F-86 не смогли удержаться за уходящим противником. Red 3 и Red 4 обнаружили вторую группу из 8 МиГ-15, следовавшую за первой. Оба "Сейбра" вступили с ней в бой и выполнив два виража 360 град смогли занять удобную позицию. Red 3 последовательно атаковал 2 МиГ-15, ведя огонь с дистанции 600 м. Израсходовав 1400 патронов Red 3 (Capt. Freeland K. Matthews) добился попаданий в оба МиГ-а, поразив правое полукрыло и фюзеляж соответственно). Затем оба F-86 были контратакованы оставшимися МиГ-ами и были вынуждены покинуть район.

----------


## Док_М

Судя по координатам и по картине поражения цели, ближе всего к сбитию Шальнова именно этот эпизод:
_



			
				"..- 16:00 в районе XE8080 на высоте 9700 м пара F-86 16 FIS 51 FIG Tiger 3 и Tiger 4 атаковали один МиГ с ракурса 10 часов, сверху, ведя огонь с дистанции 60-80 м. Попадания наблюдались в области кабины и по всей левой стороне фюзеляжа. Самолёт противника задымил и стал разваливаться. Зачтен как сбитый и разделен между летчиками пары 1st Lt. James E. Arnold и 1st Lt. Raymond E. Steinbis.."
			
		

_.
Однако по описанию боя, на мой взгляд, больше похожа следующая за ним сцена:
_



			
				"..- 16:03 в районе YE5040 на высоте 10600 м. звенья Red и White (6 F-86 336 FIS 4 FIW) следуя в с.-з. направлении встретили 8 МиГ-15 на встречно-пересекающемся курсе. Red 1 и Red 2 довернули влево на противника, чем нарушили его строй. White 1 и White 2 затянули разворот и смогли сблизиться с 2 МиГ-ами до 900 м. White 1 открыл огонь, после чего ведущий МиГ ускорился. За ним наблюдался дым бурого цвета, интенсивность которого падала с набором скорости. Ведомый сначала отстал, а затем так же ускорился с характерным дымлением. F-86 не смогли удержаться за уходящим противником. Red 3 и Red 4 обнаружили вторую группу из 8 МиГ-15, следовавшую за первой. Оба "Сейбра" вступили с ней в бой и выполнив два виража 360 град смогли занять удобную позицию. Red 3 последовательно атаковал 2 МиГ-15, ведя огонь с дистанции 600 м. Израсходовав 1400 патронов Red 3 (Capt. Freeland K. Matthews) добился попаданий в оба МиГ-а, поразив правое полукрыло и фюзеляж соответственно).."
			
		

_

Есть расхождение по времени, но поскольку это разные подразделения, то можно, на мой взгляд, допустить такой разброс.
Я бы рискнул предположить, что эти описания следует поменять местами, если судить по описанию Шальнова:
1. Схождение на встречных курсах и манёвры двух звеньев из 336 FIS (6 "сэйбров" у американцев и 8 по нашим данным, встречка, высота - практически всё совпадает). 
2. Атака пары из 16 FIS на одиночный, снижающийся (высота уже на 1000 м меньше), возможно уже подбитый МиГ Шальнова.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Есть расхождение по времени, но поскольку это разные подразделения, то можно, на мой взгляд, допустить такой разброс.


Это точно... По нашим документам время боя было другим. За лётчиков 3-го состава ничего не скажу, а лётчики 303 ИАД 11 февраля 1952 года осуществили один дивизионный вылет силами 18-го Гв. и 523-го полков (17 ИАП в этот день был на отдыхе). Взлёт по команде с КП дивизии в 14.25 начали 20 МиГ-15 18 ГИАП и 12 Миг-15 523 ИАП, но 2 пары МиГов из 523-го полка вернулись вскоре из-за поломок техники назад. Лётчики 18 ГИАП с самолётами противника в контакт не ступали, а вот шестёрка 523-го полка в *14.43* попала под атаку 2 F-86. Американцы атаковали пару Бахаева спереди слева под R-1/4-2/4. "Ведущий F-86 открыл огонь по самолёту Бахаева, Шальнов по ведущему Ф-86 дал длинную очередь на отсечение. В момент ведения огня МиГ-15 Шальнова был атакован ведомым Ф-86 спереди под R-1/4-2/4, в результате огня МиГ-15 Шальнова загорелся, потерял управление и сорвался в левый штопор. На высоте 7000 м Шальнов катапультировался и на высоте 3000 м открыл парашют и благополучно приземлился в районе пункта Дзянгмокдонг (15 км северо-восточнее Дээгуандонга), невредим".

----------


## Док_М

Виталий, Леонид, это последний бой 2-й смены?

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Виталий, Леонид, это последний бой 2-й смены?


нет, были ещё

----------


## Док_М

Тогда разбираем. Просто у Сейдова как-то по этому вопросу я уже путаюсь.

----------


## Vitali Acote

> Тогда разбираем. Просто у Сейдова как-то по этому вопросу я уже путаюсь.


Да, в общем, разбирать боевые действия лётчиков 303-й дивизии уже не сложно. С 12 февраля 1952 года они в основном занимались прикрытием сменщиков. В журналах боевых действий это звучит так: "Сопровождение части 42117 на облёт района боевых действий" или "Вылет на прикрытие части 21261" или "Вылет на прикрытие боевых действий части 42117"... Как примерно выглядели данные вылеты со стороны "сменщиков" можно узнать из интервью Забелина: "И вот пришло время летать. Мы облетали район боевых действий, стали вводить нас в бой... Дали нам кого-то для прикрытия, и мы даже не знали, кто они. Сказали: «Будет прикрытие». И я видел, как на удалении одно звено шло как группа прикрытия. Ну, два таких вылета мы слетали. Один вылет в составе эскадрильи, а второй вылет, через день, в составе полка. Забирались на огромную высоту, на двенадцать–тринадцать километров. Не знаю, зачем, но затащили туда нас те, которые нас сопровождали… Наверно, чтобы не ввязаться в бой, и чтобы всем вернуться… «Сейбры» ниже ходили. Они забирались туда тоже, но война шла-то на высотах — девять, десять километров. Дальше неохотно лазили".

Стоит ли описывать подобные вылеты подробно? По-моему, нет, так как до реальных боевых столкновений они, как правило, не доходили. Были лишь два исключения - 17 и 18 февраля. Последние вылеты лётчики 303 ИАД совершили 20 февраля 1952 года - по 8 экипажей от каждого полка без встречи с самолётами противника.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Под сбитие Шальнова больше всего подходит это:
- 15:40 в районе XE9050 на высоте 11850 м. F-86 25 FIS 51 FIG Hawk 1 атаковал МиГ-15, ведя огонь с ракурса 3 часа и дистанции 300 м. Наблюдались попадания в крылья и фюзеляж. Занесен как поврежденный Capt. Iven C. Kincheloe;
Шальнов отстал от Бахаева и мог быть сочтён одиночкой. Время и высота примерно совпадают. Правда, с ракурсом нестыковка: 3 часа - это 4/4 справа, а по документам атака была слева...

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Позвольте влезть со своими уточнениями. Я сейчас книжку интересную читаю, мемуары ветерана 51 группы, в основе которых лежат его же дневники.
Так вот, по 1 января и Лагойде. Никто его не сбивал, его звено даже в бою не участвовало.
В 16 эскадрилье был капитан, командир звена, который сильно в бой не рвался, но предпочитал сжечь максимум топлива над Желтым морем и вернуться домой с пустыми баками. Чем меньше остаток - тем больше доблести. Если сел "на парах керосина", так вообще герой.
Лагойда в тот день был в его звене четвертым номером, соответственно керосина израсходовал больше всех. На посадке стойка шасси вышла не до конца. Лагойда увеличил тягу, перегрузкой на вираже вытряхнул стойку, начал разворот к торцу полосы и в это время двигатель заглох. Лагойда пытался "докрутить" до полосы, но самолет сорвался и упал в сотне метров от торца ВПП.
Так что вычеркивайте.

----------


## Док_М

Уже набила оскомину, наверное, моя просьба продолжить работу, но надежды всё равно не теряю, коллеги. :Smile: 

Юрий, у нас, благодаря Transit'у, Лагойда был занесён в "ЛП в б/в", т.е. "зелёным". Но за уточнения - большое спасибо!

Вновь повторюсь, но всё же прошу продолжать.
У меня вновь только Сейдов. Согласно ему, следующий, после 11-го февраля бой - это *16-е февраля*:
_"..16 февраля в «Аллее “мигов”» разгорелись ожесточенные  воздушные бои между летчиками 97-й и 190-й иад и американцами. К таким ожесточенным сражениям с истребителями противника, появившимися в районе «Аллеи “мигов”» большими группами, летчики двух этих дивизий были явно не готовы. В этот день летчики 16-го полка в составе 14 «мигов» под командованием майора Тарзудина А.П. провели удачный бой в районе Тэйсю, в котором капитан Зинченко Н.Д. сбил один «сейбр», — наша группа потерь не имела.."_

Ни по данным У.Томпсона, ни по КОРВАЛД, ни по Комиссии "сэйбры" потерь и повреждений 16-го, да и после него не имели.

Если у Игоря Аттаевича всё верно, то счёт *0:0*. 
Что скажут остальные? 
Transit?
Да, и, кстати, что говорят американцы по поводу 2-х потерянных "сэйбров" (у Томпсона) за 13-е число:
_"..51- 2800	?	336 / 4, неизв., неизв., N	
50- 615	Риджуэй, 334 / 4, двигатель, катапульт.норм., N.."_

----------


## Leonid Krylov

16.02.52  13:37-14:05    F-86              к-н      Зинченко Н.Д.    16 иап

  17.02.52   07:20-07:25   F-86              ст.л-т   Зворыкин А.М.    256 иап

  18.02.52     15:00       F-86              ст.л-т   Крючков я.К.     494 иап

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо. отлично.
Теперь бы услышать Transit'а.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

17.02.52. л-к 256 ИАП ст. л-т Котовщиков Г. Д. подбит в в/бою с Ф-86, садился на горящем самолёте (в приказ. 190 ИАД указано, что загорелся уже на посадке), с-т сгорел, списан.

----------


## Leonid Krylov

Завтра уезжаю на 2 недели, так что, отвечать и что-либо писать не смогу.

----------


## Док_М

Спасибо, Леонид!
К сожалению, вновь вынужден цитировать только И.Сейдова:

_"..Но особенно досталось летчикам 190-й иад, которые только 14 февраля начали выполнять боевые вылеты в небе Кореи и сразу же попали под пресс опытных летчиков 4-го и 51-го иакр ВВС США. Уже 17 февраля летчики 190-й иад совершили два вылета в составе дивизии в район Ансю и открыли свой боевой счет победам в небе Кореи — летчик 3-й аэ 256-го иап старший лейтенант Зворыкин A.M. в воздушном бою с группой Ф-86 сбил один из них. Однако в этом бою была потеряна и одна машина полка — в бою с 8 Ф86 «сейбры» подожгли «миг» старшего лейтенанта  Котовщикова Г.Д., и он с трудом посадил горящий самолет на рисовое поле в Северной Корее. Летчик не пострадал, а вот самолет сгорел полностью. Американцы заявили о 4 сбитых «мигах», видимо, еще три принадлежали ОВА. А вот Зворыкин в этот день сбил Ф-86Е с № 51-2800 из состава 336-й аэ, летчик которого, Чарльз Овенс, спасся на парашюте..."_

Формально следовало бы писать 1:1, но, однако, американская сторона, как я писал ранее, отрицает потери "сэйбров" во второй половине февраля.

Что касается этого именно борта, то у Томпосна, как я писал ранее, он проходит на 5 дней раньше - 13.02.1952 г., причём имя пилота не указано. 
У КОРВАЛД в потерях такой борт вообще не числится, а в Комиссии (забавно как-то, неправда ли?), этот борт проходит намного позже - 13 декабря 1952 года:
_- 521213, F-86E № 51-2800, 4th FIG, 336th FIS, Landed short, major damage to aircraft_

Так что, очевидно, скорее всего одно - уж 17.02. он точно не был потерян или повреждён.
Ну а пока, в виду отсутствия Transit'а, полагаю, можно указать, что итог дня = *0 : 1*.

----------


## 13th

Все-таки удивительно, почему Сейдов настолько увлечен натягиваниями совы на глобус в стиле "Наш летчик Иванов заявил 1 июня сбитие F-86, а мы ему подтвердим уничтожение F-84, разбившегося в Южной Корее 3 июня (потому что это ближайшая по времени потеря, которую можно притянуть, а обижать память человека отрицанием его заявки нельзя)".

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Все-таки удивительно, почему Сейдов настолько увлечен натягиваниями совы на глобус в стиле "Наш летчик Иванов заявил 1 июня сбитие F-86, а мы ему подтвердим уничтожение F-84, разбившегося в Южной Корее 3 июня (потому что это ближайшая по времени потеря, которую можно притянуть, а обижать память человека отрицанием его заявки нельзя)".


Как я понимаю, там целый комплекс причин. Но, это мое видение, а истинные причины знает только сам Игорь.

----------

